# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  ســـودوكــــو __ Sudoku

## 7mammah

*هذه الشبكة مالوفة جدا ً طبعا ً

فهي شبكة من شبكات ألغاز السودوكو تلك الألغاز الذهنية المشهوره 

والحقيقة مني عارفه مدى معرفة الأعضاء هنا بألغاز السودوكو

ومني عارفه إذا مدى سهولتها أو صعوبتها لديهم


ولهذا فأخترت قبل تقديم الألغاز

أن أبدأ بداية تمهيدية من خلالها أولا ً أشرح طبيعة السودوكو 

ومن خلال الشرح لمن سيتابعه بدقة سيتفهم بسهولة طبيعة التعامل مع هذه الألغاز

وليثق كل شخص أن بإمكانه تعلـّـم السودوكو بسهوله

فهي كما قلت رياضة ذهنية - لا رياضية - إنما أقول رياضة ذهنية ممتعة يمارسها حتى الصغار في أيامنا هذه

وسأحرص على شرح مبادئها أولا ً قبل الخوض فيها

وسيكون الشرح مبسطا ً إن شاء الله

حتى أننا سنلقي بعض المعلومات الثقافية عن السودوكو أثناء الشرح

ومن ثم سأنتهي بشرح مثال وبعدها نخوض الألغاز

الحقيقة لم أطلـّـع على المنتديات وكيف يقدمونها هذه الألغاز

لكنني أعتقد أنني أقدمها هنا في منتدانا بالشكل المثالي جدا ً

لأنني سأعطيها شرحا ً  وافيا ً أولا ً 

ولن أبدأها سريعا ً بل سأترك وقتا ً لإستيعابها

وإذا لم يتفهمها أحد فلا بأس فهي محاولة لا أكثر ونترك الموضوع ولن نخسر شيئا ً

ومن سيعطي نفسه الفرصه لخوض ألغاز السودوكو

 فليثق ثقة تامة ً أنه لن يجني التلسية فحسب

بل هو في الواقع سيقوم بتنمية قدرات خاصة وهامة على المستوى العقلي 

وسيفرحه ذلك كثيرا ً*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*مساء الخير انونة حبيبتي*
*شو ها المسابقة الروعة*
*تسلم ها الأفكار الروعة الي ما تطلع الا من انسانة ولا اروع*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية انونة قمري*
*وان شاء الله نكون من المشاركين في هاذي المسابقة*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *مساء الخير انونة حبيبتي*
> 
> *مساء الفل حبيبة قلبيييي*
> *شو ها المسابقة الروعة*
> 
> *شو هالطلـّـه الأروع*
> ...



 * حي الله حبيبة قلبي

تم ّ تقييم أول رد ّ*

----------


## 7mammah

*والآن أنهيت بعض الشرح

لكن سأجعل الشرح متدرّجا ً ليسهل الفهم  على كل من سيتابع

فقد بذلت جهدا ً شخصا ً في الشرح

ليكون إن شاء الله مبسـّـط جدا ً





هل ترون شبكة السودوكو هذه

هذه طبعا ً من النوع السهل المخصص للصغار

وهي كما ترون من حجم 4 × 4

حيث تختلف أحجام شبكات السودوكو

من الصغيرة إلى الكبيرة

كذلك تختلف درجة الصعوبة

وشرحي سيكون على شبكة من حجم 9 × 9

فلا يخيفكم طول الشرح

إنه سهل الإستيعــاب

وبعدها نتسلى بطرح معلومات لابأس من البعض  منها عن السودوكو

ومن ثم كما قلت أنتهي بمثال لحل شبكة

وبعدها نبدأ . . .

ربما بعد أسبوع 

اسبوعين

لست في عجلة في هذا الموضوع

وسأباشر الشرح بالرد  ّ القادم

**

*

----------


## ward roza <3

مسابقة في قمة الروعه ننتظر السؤال الاول

----------


## 7mammah

*والآن تعالوا نبدأ الشرح

فقط لنتفق على كلمات لتبقى بأذهانكم

شبكة السودوكو تتالف من

صفوف وهي تكون أفقية 

وَ  أعمدة 

ثم

Mini Grid  تعني شبكة ُصغرى

لاتنسوا هذا

والآن لنبدأ




 






وللشرح بقية




*

----------


## 7mammah

*نـتـابـع . . .


 
عند محاولتنا لحل لغز السودوكو ، فإننا سنستخدم هذه الأرقام 

والتي إتفقنا على تسميتها بالمفاتيح لحل لغز السودوكو

إذن فهذه المفاتيح ( الأرقام المتاحه ) هي ما سنستخدمه لحل اللغز

لأننا من خلالها - هذه الأرقام المتاحة أو المعطاة - سنقرِّر أي رقم 

سنضع في كل مربع أو خانة فارغة  

هناك قاعدتين يجب أن نتبعهما عند حلّ أي لغز سودوكو في الدنيا 







**وللشرح بقية*
*





 
*

----------


## 7mammah

*نـتـابـع . . .


 
تعالوا نتعرّف على بعض المعلومات عن السودوكو هذه

فطالما أنها ألغاز سنخوضها فلا بأس من معرفة القليل عنها ثقافيـّـا ً












 
أرأيتم ؟  ؟؟

إذن فالسودوكو كانت محل إهتمام ُأناس ذوو ثقافات عالية

من مختلف التخصصات

فذاك القاضي المتقاعد اهتم بها

وذاك الصحفي

وغيرهما 

فليست مجرد تسلية ... بل تنمية ذهنية

شخصيا ً ، لم أجد أفضل منها في تقوية الذهن

وتقوية الشعور بالثقة

من بين جميع الرياضات الذهنية


والآن لم يتبقى لي سوى

أن أشرحمثال واحد

أي ّ أقوم بحل شبكة أمامكم


بعدها نبدأ

لكن ليس الآن

فقد تعبت جدا ً

كما أنني أود ترك الشرح للإستيعاب

اهاهاهههاه أصلا ً قد لانواصل إذا لم يكن هناك إستيعاب

لا بأس أيا ً كان

إنها تجربة لا غير


* 
*




*

----------


## ward roza <3

ننتظر على احر من الجمر وضع السؤاال الان

----------


## 7mammah

*حب آل محمد

دامش متحمسه

أجل أبحط الش لغز سودوكو

ومن المستوى السهل جدا ً

يلا اخدي دا اللغز فكري فيه




**

*

----------


## ward roza <3

السلام عليكم 


انووون اتمنى تكووون صح مع اني ادري انها خطأ في خطأ

----------


## ابو طارق

*  انتظرت  كثير ولم  اجد  اي  حل * 

*هذا  جوابي * 

*وارجوا  ان يكون  صحيح * 

**

----------


## ابو طارق

*كان يوجد دقيقة بيني  وبين ابنتي  * 

*حب آل محمد* 

*والحمدلله  هي  كانت الاولى * 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عنيده

مسااابقه جميله جدااا .. 

هذي اللعبه تعجبني موجوده في تلفون امي .. 

اخذه و العب فيها .. 

و تجي امي تعصب علي ..

عاد الحين بفك امي من شري ..

و بنط كل حين و بجاوب عليه .. 

يعطيج العافيه .. 

موفقه ..

----------


## 7mammah

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> 
> انووون اتمنى  تكووون صح مع اني ادري انها خطأ في خطأ



 






> *  انتظرت  كثير ولم  اجد  اي  حل * 
> 
> *هذا   جوابي * 
> 
> *وارجوا   ان يكون  صحيح * 
> 
> **








*تسلملي أحلى المشاركات

حب آل محمد  

الوالد ابوطارق

الحلولـ صح

وفارق الوقت لايهم

وأرى أن الإجابتين بوقت واحد

وهنا خطرت لي فكرة 

أنو بدل لا أستخدم الشرح في حل شبكة

خلونا نطبق على حلولكم في الشرح

فأنا من عشاق التطبيق المباشر وأؤمن به بشدة

طيب هادا الشرح أعددته الآن من خلال أجوبتكم الصحيحه


[IMG]http://www.alnassrah.com/





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة %C3%98%C2%A7%C3%98%C2%A8%C3%99%C2%88%20%C3%98%C2%B  7%C3%98%C2%A7%C3%98%C2%B1%C3%99%C2%82
					

%20%C3%98%C2%A7%C3%99%C2%86%C3%98%C2%AA%C3%98%C2%B  8%C3%98%C2%B1%C3%98%C2%AA%20%C3%99%C2%83%C3%98%C2%  AB%C3%99%C2%8A%C3%98%C2%B1%20%C3%99%C2%88%C3%99%C2  %84%C3%99%C2%85%20%C3%98%C2%A7%C3%98%C2%AC%C3%98%C  2%AF%20%C3%98%C2%A7%C3%99%C2%8A%20%C3%98%C2%AD%C3%  99%C2%84%20%20%C3%99%C2%87%C3%98%C2%B0%C3%98%C2%A7  %20%C3%98%C2%AC%C3%99%C2%88%C3%98%C2%A7%C3%98%C2%A  8%C3%99%C2%8A%20%20%C3%99%C2%88%C3%98%C2%A7%C3%98%  C2%B1%C3%98%C2%AC%C3%99%C2%88%C3%98%C2%A7%20%C3%98  %C2%A7%C3%99%C2%86%20%C3%99%C2%8A%C3%99%C2%83%C3%9  9%C2%88%C3%99%C2%86%20%C3%98%C2%B5%C3%98%C2%AD%C3%  99%C2%8A%C3%98%C2%AD%20%20%20



[/IMG]
لاحظوا  هنا أربع شبكات ُصغرى من حجم 2×2

وسويت على واحد منهم بخط أحمر

إذن الشبكة حجم 4×4 بها أربع شبكات صغرى حجم 2×2

" طبعا ً في شرحي السابق كنت أشرح على شبكة من حجم 9×9

ولا يختلف الأمر فمهما أختلفت أحجام الشبكات

يظل المبدأ واحد لايختلف بالنسبة للقاعدتين المهمتين السابق ذكرهما "
**


**لاحظوا حسب شرحي السابق

لا ينبغي أن يتكرر أي رقم في أي شبكة صغرى

كذلك لايجب أن يتكرر أي رقم في كل صف

وكذلك بالنسبة للأعمدة

وهذا الحل حاز على هذه الصفات كاملة ً

فهو - لذلك - حل ٌ ٌ صحيح ٌ ٌ

وهكذا فلا يتطلب الأمر خبرة بالحساب والرياضيات

فقط التركيز والمنطق


شاكرة لكما 

وسيتم طبعا ً تقييم حلولكما

تقييم للحلين × 3  لكل منهما
*
*




*

----------


## 7mammah

> مسااابقه جميله جدااا .. 
> 
> هذي اللعبه تعجبني موجوده في تلفون امي .. 
> 
> اخذه و العب فيها .. 
> 
> و تجي امي تعصب علي ..
> 
> عاد الحين بفك امي من شري ..
> ...



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تسلمي عنووود

الأجمل اهو تواجدج فيها

ياسلاام إذن فلمسابقتي فوائد ماتخيلتها

هههه  ايه تركي عنج جوال الوالده

وتمي معانه اهني في حل السودوكو

يعافيج ربي ويسلـّـمج*


*

*

----------


## ward roza <3

ننتظر السودكو الجديدة

----------


## ward roza <3

تسلمي غناتي انووون على التقييم بصراحة اني تأكدت اني فهمت يالللله ننتظر السودكو الجديدة

----------


## ward roza <3

ننتظر وضع السودكو

----------


## ward roza <3

ننتظر وضع السودكو على احر من الجمر

----------


## ward roza <3

في الانتظااااااااااااااااااااااااااار

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
 
*وهادي هي شبكة السودوكو الجديده*


 

 
**

----------


## ward roza <3

هذا هو حلي واتمنى يكون صح

----------


## ward roza <3

ننتظر تصحيحك

----------


## ward roza <3

ننتظر

----------


## ward roza <3

ننتظر التصحيح ووضع جديدة

----------


## 7mammah

> هذا هو حلي واتمنى يكون صح





*بسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم*
 
*وكان هادا هو حل لغز شبكة السودوكو* 




*عندش أخطاء*

*يعطيش الله العافيه غناتوو*

*لاحظي اتكررت أرقام في أعمدة وصفوف عندش

والرقم الواحد المفروض مايتكرر في أي ّ صف أو عمود أو شبكة صغرى

سيتم ّ تقييم محاولش 
*  

 
**

----------


## ward roza <3

اتمنى تكون صح واتمنى ان ماتطولي عليي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم*
 
*وهادي هي شبكة السودوكو الجديده*
*
لا تيأسوا بمرور الوقت ودوام التمرين بتتعلموها بسهوله*


 

 
**

----------


## 7mammah

> اتمنى تكون صح واتمنى ان ماتطولي عليي



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

نعم الآن الحل تام ّ وصحيح

راجعي صورة الحل اللي اني حطيتها

هادي تم ّ حلها

حاولي الآن في الجديده


*** 
*
بالتوفيق
*

----------


## ward roza <3

اي جديدة ؟؟

----------


## ward roza <3

اي شفتها

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم  الله الرحمن  الرحيم*
 
*أعيد طرح

شبكة  السودوكو الجديده*
*
*


 

 
**

----------


## ward roza <3

هذا حلي

----------


## ward roza <3

ننتظر الجديدة

----------


## ward roza <3

اين الشبكة الجديدة اني حلت وحدة مرتين

----------


## 7mammah

> هذا حلي



*بسم  الله  الرحمن  الرحيم*
 
*احين حلش صح

احين ابتديتي تتدربي زين

وتتعلميها

وحلش طبعا كان موافق للحل الصح 

وهادا الحل الصح
*



*وهو نفس حلش

واحين صار وكت اطرح شبكة أصعب

من حجم 6×6

لكن مو صعبه كتير

وسأترك لش ولبقية الأعضاء المحاوله

بالتوفيق*
 

 
**

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم  الله الرحمن  الرحيم*
 
*

شبكة  السودوكو الجديده*
*
*




*والتصحيح  تالي*
 

 
**

----------


## ابو طارق

السلام عليكم

----------


## عنيده

هذا حلي ..

----------


## ward roza <3

هذا حلي واسفه على التأخير

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


يا هلا فيش غناتي 

لا ما تأخرتي

لأن بكير على التصحيح

احين وكت تصحيح امسابقات تانيه

يعطيش الله العافيه*

----------


## ward roza <3

الله يعافيش غناتي انون

----------


## ward roza <3

ننتظر الشبكة الجديدة

----------


## ward roza <3

في الانتظااااااااااااااااااااااااااار على احر من الجمر

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*





> في الانتظااااااااااااااااااااااااااار على احر من الجمر



*هلا غناتي حب آل محمد

لا تستعجلي 

لأني ما صححت حتى اضع سودوكو جديده

النظام هنا كذا

وضع المسابقه

ثم تصحيحها

وإعطاء التقييمات

ثم بعد ذلك نضع جديده

عليكي بالصبر غناتي

دمتي بمودة*

----------


## ward roza <3

ان شاء الله ننتظر وااااجد

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

خلاص ولايهمش غناتي حب آل محمد

علاشانيش انصحح احينه

دقائق فقط*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*










> السلام عليكم





*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته والدي

إجابتك صحيحه 100 %

وهادي شبكه من حجم 6×6

وهيك كل عمود أعطاك نصف تقييم

وكل صف أعطاك  نصف تقييم

كلياتهن بيصيروا 6 تقييمات كامله

وهي لأولـ إجابة صحيحه

والتقييمات تصل أثناء تشطيبات ويومي الخميس والجمعه عندي

حيث لا أنشط هذين اليومين وأخصصهما لإيفاء التقييمات المستحقه المتبقية

يعطيك الله العافيه*







> هذا حلي ..



 
*
والحل صح

برافو عنود

تقييم × 3  لثاني شبكة سودوكو صحيحه تصل

يعطيج ربي العافيه

وأتمنى شوفتج مجددا ً*






> هذا حلي واسفه على التأخير



*حبيبتي حب آل محمد

محاوله رائعه

والحل غير صحيح

تكررت بعض الأرقام

دوما ً حاولي مراجعة حلولك ِ بعد الإنتهاء منها

عرفتي دلحين ليش المفروض ماتستعجلي ؟

اخدي وقت لمراجعة الحلول

على كل حال سأمنحك ِ تقييما ً تشجيعيا ً للمحاوله

وتقييما ً آخر للشغل

وهذا درس لش

لاتستعجليني في المسابقات

اخدي وقت في مراجعة الحل

لانش بإمكانش التعديل على حلولش وتغييرها بأي وقت طالما ان التصحيح لم يتم ّ

يعطيش الله العافيه

دمتي موفقه*


**

----------


## ward roza <3

اتمنى يكون صحيح وانين اتمنى بعد التصحيح تحطي الجديدة

----------


## 7mammah

> اتمنى يكون صحيح وانين اتمنى بعد التصحيح تحطي الجديدة



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ياهلا حبيبتي  حب آل محمد

الحمدلله على سلامش

وزيارة مقبوله إن شاء الله

دلحين أشوف حلش

ونطرح سودوكو جديده*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم








لاحظي تكرر رقم إثنـ2ـيـن عندش مرتين 

والقاعده انو مايتكرر رقم مرتين بأي عمود أو صف 

بينما تكرر عندش بالعمود رقم 4

كذلك رقم واحــ1ــد تكرر عندش بالعمود السادس


عى كل حال هناك أخطاء

لكن لا تيأسي

الشبكة كانت من حجم 6 × 6 


وكان هذا هو الحل

وكان من نصيب 



الوالد ابوطارق

ورايحه أطرح شبكتين

واحده الش خصيصا ً لتتدربي  عليها حجم 4 × 4

وتانيه من حجم 6×6    ُأخرى

يعطيش الله العافيه غناتووووو*

*سأقيـّـم جهدش*


**

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم  الله الرحمن   الرحيم*
 
*




شبكة  السودوكو الجديده*

*الحقيقه شبكتين

واحده صغنونه

لحب آل محمد تتدرّب عليها وهي من حجم 4 × 4

وهادي هي



والأخرىـ  من حجم 6 × 6





بإنتظـار حلولكم*
*
*




*والتصحيح  تالي*
 

 
**

----------


## عنيده

هذا حلي .. 

ان شاء الله صح ..

----------


## ward roza <3

هذا حلي 



مشكورة خيوه

----------


## ward roza <3

وهذا حلي الى الثانية

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم  الله الرحمن   الرحيم*
 
*




*

*

صبحكم الله بالخير

الآن ننظر في حلولكم

ونشوف شبكة السودوكو

مين جابها صح




*
 

 
**

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم  الله الرحمن   الرحيم*
 
*




*

*

صبحكم الله بالخير

سأبدأ أولا ً بالشبكة الصغنونه اللي خصصتها

لـِـ حب آل محمد


*



> هذا حلي 
> 
> 
> 
>  مشكورة خيوه



 

*مراحب هلا فيش خيوووه

وحلش انطابقه بالحل الصحيح

طبعناه بلطابعه 




وهادا هوا  

الحل ___*




*


للأســف

هناك الأخطـاء ذاتها تكررت

لاحظي . . .

مثلا ً في الصف الرابع تكرر عندش رقم الـ 2

وفي العمود الرابع الرقم 1 تكرر 
 



*
 

 
**

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم  الله الرحمن   الرحيم*
 
*




*

*

صبحكم الله بالخير

الآن ننظر في حلولكم

في الشبكة حجم  6 × 6


هادا كان الحل




وحلولكما


*



> هذا حلي .. 
> 
> ان شاء الله  صح ..







*برافو ! عنيده

الحل صح

ماشاء الله

ما بالغتي لما خبرتينه عن حبج للسودوكو

لأنج جبتيها صح

ويتراوى ليي بعد أنج ما طولتي وأنتي اتحلينها*




* قيمة شبكة السودوكو : ستـ6ـة تقاييم*

قيمة شبكة السودوكو = 6 تقاييم

*لأول إجابه صحيحه 

وهي إجابتج أنتي*







> وهذا حلي الى  الثانية




 

*الحل كمان صح 

والسودوكو صح

أرقامش عدل وامطابقه للقواعد حبيبتي*




*قيمة شبكة السودوكو :* * ثلاث تقاييم*


*وهي لـثاني شبكة سودوكو تصل


يعطيكم الله العافيه 

ومشكورتين على المشاركه

مودتي لكما*


* 


*
 

 
**

----------


## ward roza <3

ننتظر بأحر من الجمر خيتوو

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

صباح الخير لأغلى البشر 

صباحكم سكر كالعادة 

ترى انا من المغرمات بالسودوكو  خاصة من نوع 9×9 

بس للاسف ولا مرة لحقت عليها

ان شاء الله الحق عليها في المرات الجاية 

يسلمو انونة 

ويعطيك الف عافية على مجهوداتك الروعة 

واموت عليك وانتي تتكلمين قطيفي ( افطس من الضحك ) خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*










> صباح الخير لأغلى البشر 
> 
> صباحكم سكر كالعادة 
> 
> ترى انا من المغرمات بالسودوكو  خاصة من نوع 9×9 
> 
> بس للاسف ولا مرة لحقت عليها
> 
> ان شاء الله الحق عليها في المرات الجاية 
> ...



*صباح السودوكو

ماني ماني ... مابي صباح السكر

ابي ثباح العثل

عشاني بموت جد في العسل وهو اول شيء أتناوله كل صبح

والمهم

زين طلعتي من محبات السودوكو  9 × 9

عيل تعالي كل خميس 

لاني ابطل دكاني مال السودوكو هالحزة

وانحط لش مالذ وطاب من السودوكو


لو تبين الحينه وحده   9 × 9 تعدل المزاج ؟ ؟

هههه مابقولج  لا ترى*




**

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ههههههههههه

صباحك عسل ياعسولة 

خلاص كل خميس برز فيسي هنا 

والله يصبرني للخميس 

ترى عن جد وحشتني الاسئلة التنافسية والي تتطلب سرعة اجابة وحظور للمعلومة 

وانتي مو مقصرة منوعة في طرحك للمواضيع

----------


## ward roza <3

ننتظر السودكو

----------


## ward roza <3

في الانتظاااااااااااااار

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ههه توني عفر باقول

حب آل محمد ابتطلب سودوكو 

مااا عليه

احين انزل شبكه لكن لش انتي تتدربي عليها

*** 
*
شبكه صغنونه

واتبعي إرشاداتي

ركزي أول شيء

تاني شيء لاخلصتي راجعي الحل

سأطرح الشبكه خلال عشر دقايق

وهي للتدريب الش*

----------


## ward roza <3

شكرا يااغلى انوووونه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*








*صباح السودوكو

علا فكره حبيت أخبركم

انو السودوكو مو بس خاصة بالأرقام

فبالإمكان أن نستخدم حروفـ

بالإمكان غستخدام الأشكالـ الهندسية 

وغيرها

وهذا ماسنقدمه لأختنه العزيزة حب آل محمد 

شبكة سودوكو صغنونه

بها حروفـ

إعملي عليها

وإتبعي نفس القواعد اللي كنتي تتبعيها بالنسبة للأرقام

فالقواعد ثابته لاتتغير

فكما ان الأرقام لايجب أن تتكرر في الصفوف والاعمدة

فكذلك الحال بالنسبه للحروفـ

يجب ألا تتكرر  

ويلا هادي هي شبكة سودوكو الأحرفـ الأبجدية




والأهم إعملي بصبر وتأني

ثم راجعي حلش

علاشان انقولش

انو حلش  

والمهم

تذكري !

أنتي في تدريب

مافي شد أعصاب

مافي صراع مع الوقت

كوني هادئة

وأخذي وقتش الكافي

وبالتوفيق
* 


**

----------


## ward roza <3

هذا هو حلي

----------


## ام الشيخ



----------


## ward roza <3

خيتي ام الشيخ 

انين مو موجوده

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم*








*صباح السودوكو




*



> هذا هو حلي



 


* 
حبيبتي  ركزي  

ما إتبعتي إرشاداتي بالدقة المطلوبه

خبرتش أن مراجعة الحل لا تقل اهمية عن الحل ذاته

للأسف الحل غير صحيح

تكرر مثلا ً حرفـ  " ج " بالعمود الأولـ

إذن الدرس الجديد هو مراجعة الحلـ بعد الإنتهاء منه

والحقيقة أن السودوكو ليست رياضة ذهنية جامدة

بل نتعلم منها حتى في نواحي حياتنه 

لما نحل مشكلات

أن نتعامل معها بتأني

أن نحلها بطريقه صحيحه

أن نقوم بمراجعة حلولنا والتأكد من صحتها



لكن لا تيأسي

بالإستمرار تصلي

لو أننا لا نفشل لما كنا نصل لطريق النجاح

وارى أن هناك محاولة أخرى سأعود للتعليق عليها بعد قليل


* 


**

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم*








*صباح السودوكو

*
 *والحل الصحيح للسودوكو 


هو . . . 




*  




> 




 

* 
بوركتي عزيزتي أم الشيخ

الحل  


 
وسيتم تقييمك ِ  × 2

تحياتي لك




* 


**

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم*








*صباح السودوكو

*
*وللي حاب يصحصح على شبكة سودوكو

بعد قليل
** 


* 


**

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن   الرحيم*








*صباح السودوكو

*
*سودوكو

6   ×   6   هادي المره
** 











* 


**

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

صباح العسل والمخمخة 



وأول سودوكو تحلها ملاك 

وان شاء الله تكون صحيحة رغم السرعة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن   الرحيم*








*صباح السودوكو

*
*
ومدري الصراحه على ايش الواو !

على صحة الحل أو على السرعه

أو الأثنين

حل صحيح وابهادي السرعه كمان  !


صدقتي لما قلتي من المغرمات بالسودوكو
 
حلش امطابق للحل الصح
** 






و قيمة السودوكو = 6 تقييمات

يعطيك ِ الله العافيه





* 


**

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

:hopemy:  :kidding: 
اخجلتم تواضعنا  :bigsmile:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن   الرحيم*








*مراحب ملاكوه
**

** 

أتممت  التقييمات الـ6

حل كان سريع جدا ً


 
يعطيك ِ الله العافيه





* 


**

----------


## ward roza <3

هذا هو حلي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن    الرحيم*








*
**

*



> هذا هو حلي



* 
هناك لاتزالـ أخطاء في الحلـ

ففي العمود الأولـ تكرر الرقم 2

وفي العمود الرابع تكرر الرقم  5

لا بأس

أعيدي محاولة الحل وبنتظارك

إعملي على القاعدتين السابق  شرحهما ً

إعملي عليهما دون النظر للحلولـ الأخرى
 
 
يعطيك ِ الله العافيه





* 


**

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*صباح الخير انونة غناتي*
*كيفك؟؟*
*اني كل مرة ادخل المسابقة هذي نفسي اشوف شبكة سودوكو واحلها*
*بس خسارة ما الحق على شي الأعضاء سريعين ما شاء الله*
*احب ها النوع من المسابقات مرة*
*يالله الجايات اكثر ان شاء الله*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية غناتي*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*









> *السلام عليكم*
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حنونه  :.^_^:.*
> *صباح الخير انونة غناتي*
> 
> *صباح الأنوار حبيبة قلبي :.^_^:.*
> *كيفك؟؟*
> *مررره مبسوطه واني ارد عليش :.^_^:. تهيء تهيء*
> *اني كل مرة ادخل المسابقة هذي نفسي اشوف شبكة سودوكو واحلها*
> 
> ...




*حي الله حنونه*







*واليوم يوم السودوكو

نطرح هادي المره 

سودوكو من حجم  9  ×  9

لكن من النوع السهل جدا ً*




**

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*











*صـبـاح السودوكو



 
هادي المره 

سودوكو من حجم  9  ×  9






*








**

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

صباح السودوكو والمخمخة 

صباح العسل للعسولة 

حلي في الأعلى

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*











*صـبـاح السودوكو



 

*



> صباح السودوكو والمخمخة 
> 
>  صباح العسل للعسولة 
> 
>  حلي في الأعلى








* 
صباح العسل يعسل أنتي

اللي يلفتني في حلولش دايما ً 

فوق أنها صحيحه فهي سريعه جدا ً

وكمان هادي المره حلش يأتي مطابق تماما ً






والحقيقه أن هذه  سودوكو 9 × 9

لكن قيمتها  5 تقاييم لكونها من الفئة السهلة

تستاهلينهم ملاكوووه

والله يعطيش العافيه

وإلى سودوكو جديده  



*








**

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*











*صـبـاح السودوكو



 
يتبقى لش تقييم واحد ملاكي

أسجلها هنا فلا أنساها

دمتي ابخير غناتي


*** 
* 

*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*












> *
> 
> 
> 
>  
> يتبقى لش تقييم واحد ملاكي
> 
> أسجلها هنا فلا أنساها
> 
> ...




*صـبـاح السودوكو*


*تم ّ التقييم المتبقي  ملاكي

ينطيش الله العافيه
* 


**

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

صبااااااحكم  سكر
كأنها مسابقة حلوة
وكأنها بسيطه شويات لان كنت اشوفها صعبه خاصه انا والرياضيات او اارقام مو صحبه ابد ابد
بس لما تابعتها من الاول للنهايه شفتها لابئس بها
لو لي وجود وقدرت  اتواجد بجرب احل لو وحده ع الاقل اشغل هالكور بدل هالنومه الطويله الي دخلها
الله يعطيك الف عافيه انين ع الجهود الرائعه فيها
سلامووو

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*












> صبااااااحكم  سكر
>  كأنها  مسابقة حلوة
> وكأنها  بسيطه شويات لان كنت اشوفها صعبه خاصه انا والرياضيات او اارقام مو صحبه  ابد ابد
> بس  لما تابعتها من الاول للنهايه شفتها لابئس بها
> لو  لي وجود وقدرت  اتواجد بجرب احل لو وحده ع الاقل اشغل هالكور بدل هالنومه  الطويله الي دخلها
> الله يعطيك الف عافيه انين ع الجهود الرائعه فيها
> سلامووو




 


*صـبـاح السودوكو*


*ياهلا بغناتي دموعه

حياش الله 

والسودوكو حبيت أقدمها بهالشكل البسيط

علاشان الكل ايحبها ويقدر يستوعبها

ولا تشيلي هم ، السودوكو ماينراد الها معرفة بالرياضيات

ينراد الها منطق ، وتركيز ... ورواقه

يعني اهني نعمل على تعديل مزاجش

وإن شاء الله ايكون الش نصيب كمان بالمشاركه اويانه

اني بقدر إستطاعتي احاول أتيح لمختلف الأعضاء المشاركه بيها

وابيوم من الأيام إن شاء الله تحصلي فرصه

سلمتي غلاتي على جميل الإطراء

أسعدتني جدا ً زيارتش

كل مودتي
 * 


**

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*




*




 
هادي المره كمان

سودوكو من حجم  9  ×  9

لكن من المستوى السهل






*








**

----------


## حساسه بزياده



----------


## حساسه بزياده

أني بصراحه شفت المسابقه وشهو ذا سودوكو
لو أقعد منه لباچر مابعرف شي
بس قلت خلني أشوف ويشهو >>تحب التعلم
شفت الشرح وفهمت >>لابعده المخ شغال ماصدى
مرررررررررره عجبتني اللعبه وأدمنتها لازم أدورها 
بالنسبه للحل تراهو عجله
والخط يفشل لاتدققي 
 مو توقولي خط جهال نوبه اضحك ونوبه أنتفض >>وقت ضحك
ترى ماعرف أكتب بالفوتوشوب لا وعلى عجله 
ولبي أكتب على الورقه ويالله تفهمي 
مو بعد بالفاره وهي تقروض فيني 
يالله طولتها وهي قصيره
ونسيت لاقول متباركه بالمولد وكل عام وانتي بخير

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*ياهلا انونة غناتي*
*ما بغينا نلحق على وحدة ونحلها*
*اخيرا بردت قلبي بوحدة وحليتها قبل التصحيح*
*صحيح حساسة سبقتني بس والله حليتها ولا طلعت في حلها*
*وهذي هي شبكتي*
**
*وان شاء الله ما يطلع فيها اي خطأ لأن الحل بالعجلة*
*وكل عام وانتي بخير غناتي* 
*ومتباركة بالمولد*
*تقبلي خااااالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم*




*




 
صباح السودوكو

تالي إن شاء الله أصحح

وأضع كمان سودوكو جديده للاعضاء اللي بيتواجدوا بفترات أخرى

وهكذا أكون أعطي أكبر عدد ممكن مجال للمشاركه

لكن عن جد ما شاء الله

تالي تعليقي على الإجابات

<= قولي صح وخلصي

لا لا لي طريقتي في التعليق 

أعلق تالي

دمتم في حفظ الله
 
*






**

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*











*صـبـاح السودوكو

طرحنا شبكة سودوكو من حجم






كانت هادي هي شبكتنا


 
وفي مشاركتين

حساسه بزياده 

نهووووضه 

نشوف الإجابتين



سأفرد لكل إجابة رد ّ منفصل

لأنو بعتبر الردود التفصيليه هي جزء من إكمال تعلم السودوكو

يعني بمجرد التعليق على كل حل ّ تتضح القواعد للسودوكو

لأنو بفترض أنو هناك من لايزال يجد صعوبه في فهمها

تعالوا نشوف المحاولتين والحلولـ
 
*








**

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم*











*صـبـاح السودوكو








مرة تانيه كانت هادي هي شبكتنا


 
أولـ محاولة كانت لـ ِ

حساسه بزياده 


*



> أني  بصراحه شفت المسابقه وشهو ذا سودوكو
> لو أقعد منه لباچر مابعرف شي
> بس قلت خلني أشوف ويشهو >>تحب التعلم
> شفت الشرح وفهمت >>لابعده المخ شغال ماصدى
> مرررررررررره عجبتني اللعبه وأدمنتها لازم أدورها 
> بالنسبه للحل تراهو عجله
> والخط يفشل لاتدققي 
>  مو توقولي خط جهال نوبه اضحك ونوبه أنتفض  >>وقت ضحك
> ترى ماعرف أكتب بالفوتوشوب لا وعلى عجله 
> ...



 
* 
حساسوه

هذا المطلوبـ لتعلـّم السودوكو

المطلوبـ رغبة في التعلـّـم

بس ماشاء الله عليش 

اتخيلتش من حلـّـش عندش خبرة سابقه في السودوكو

اتاريش توش تسمعي ابها 

ومن أول محاوله وبإصرار

قررتي تحليها

بالنسبة للخط بالعكس أستانس اني لما اشوف خط الأيد

تمبي أحلل شخصيش من خطش

تراا اسويها واطلع من الموضوع وأحلل شخصيش من خطش المكتوب

لكن خلينا في الحل

أولـ شيء الله يبارك فيش غناتي 

ويعود علينه كلنه هالمناسبه واحنه ابصحه اوسلامه يارب

تانيا ً

دامها عجبش تالي احط لش اهني روابط

للسودوكو تحليها أونلاين يعني براحتش تحطي وتمسحي وكل شيء

وترى ديري بالش من مقولتي



مادري اتعرفي انجليزي لو  لا



المهم حلش

كان هدا هو

*



> 




*
وانقارنه بالحل الصح  وهدا هو




والحل مزبوووط صح 

ولا رقم اتكرر عندش 

اعمدش وصفوفش وشبكاتش الصغرى كلها صحيحه

 بلا تكرار لرقم فيها

إذن إجابش صحيحه



الحقيقه هي شبكه سودوكو من المستوى السهل

لكن ابقول مع بعض الصعوبه بالمقارنه مع تقدمنا بالموضوع

وكمان بالنظر إلى أنش أول مره تتعلميها

وكمان وكمان بالنظر إلى كونش توش تتعلميها وبدأتي بسودوكو

من حجم  9 × 9


كل هذا يدخل في لحساب

فتكون قيمة السودوكو بالنسبه الش 9 تقاييم كامله

اطيتش قيمتها كامله

يعطيش الله العافيه على

أولا ً المجهود في التعلـّـم

تانيا ً الإهتمام بالمشاركه

و على الحل الصح

وأخيرن من المحزن أن ارى في توقيعش

  "  مع السلامه *_*   "

تحياتي القلبيه الش


*








**

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم*











*صـبـاح السودوكو

طرحنا شبكة سودوكو من حجم






كانت هادي هي شبكتنا


 
والمشاركه التانيه

كانت من حبيبة قلبي نهوووضه



نهووووضه 

إجابش

* 



> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حبيبة قلبي*
> *ياهلا انونة غناتي*
> 
> *حي الله  حبوبة قلبي*
> *ما بغينا نلحق على وحدة ونحلها*
> *اخيرا بردت قلبي بوحدة وحليتها قبل التصحيح*
> 
> ...



 
* 
الحل الصح


**

والحل برافو ! صح  

لم يتكرر رقم  عندش

اعمدش وصفوفش وشبكاتش الصغرى كلها صحيحه



إذن إجابش هي الأخرى صحيحه

*


*أشكرش نهووضتي  * 
* 
ويعطيش الله العافيه نهووضتي على المشاركه الروعه

وعلى الإجابه الأروع الصحيحه

والحمدلله ونلتي نصيبش من المشاركه

ونحتسب الش نصف تقاييم حساسوه

هي 9 تقاييم لأول إجابه

أنتي خمسة تقاييم

ستصل التقاييم على دفعات لكما

لكما شكري وإمتناني 


 
*








**

----------


## عنيده

_اشتقت و الله الى السودوكو .._ 

_نتظر الجديد بكل شووق .._ 

_موفقين .._

----------


## ابو طارق

*انا  انتظر  الاصعب  وليس  السهل* 

*وساتابع  السوديكوو  يوميا  حتى  اجد* 

*مسابقة صعبة   واحلها* 

*يعطيكم العافية* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*








> أني بصراحه شفت المسابقه وشهو ذا سودوكو
> لو أقعد منه لباچر مابعرف شي
> بس قلت خلني أشوف ويشهو >>تحب التعلم
> شفت الشرح وفهمت >>لابعده المخ شغال ماصدى
> مرررررررررره عجبتني اللعبه وأدمنتها لازم أدورها 
> بالنسبه للحل تراهو عجله
> والخط يفشل لاتدققي 
>  مو توقولي خط جهال نوبه اضحك ونوبه أنتفض >>وقت ضحك
> ترى ماعرف أكتب بالفوتوشوب لا وعلى عجله 
> ...



*مساش الله بالخير حساسه

وعدتش ابرابط للسودوكو

لكني جايبه ويايي أكثر من الرابط


وهذا رابط بتقدري تحلي فيه السودوكو أونلاين*

*http://www.evolugames.com/Sudoku_j49.html*

*لكن كمان عندي لش برنامج سودوكو

سأقوم بشرحه ايضا ً

هو صغنون مره  ُبريمج يعني

بس بيشبع رغبتش بالسودوكو


أولا ً هذا رابط تحميله

**http://arabsh.com/f7p0zvaio6ay.html*
*
وإتبعي شرحي للبرنامج

سهل مره 


والأجمل فيه

انو   Portable

يعني محمول

يعني ما يحتاج لتنصيب على جهازش

ولا راح ياخد أي مساحه أو إستهلاك من ذكرة الجهاز

يعني كل ما حبيتي مجرد شغليه وخلصتي قفليه وبس

المهم  الشرح*




*الملف سويتو مضغوط يعني كدا راح تشوفي شكلو




إضغطي بالماوس مرتين عليه عشان ينفك ّ




بعد الفك ّ تلاقي بداخله هادا  المجلد الأصفر مثل ما مبين بالصوره بالأعلى

إضغطي على المجلد مرتين عشان تطلع لش محتوياته






شوفي آخر المحتويات ياللي اني مأشره عليه بالماوس

هادا هو البرنامج إضغطي عليه مرتين ويشتغل معاش





دلحين بتطلع السودوكو زي ما في الصوره بالأعلى

لاحظي اني حاطه سهمين على زرين مهمين

زر  رقم واحد وهذا لتشغيل السودوكو

زر ّ رقم 2 وهذا لتحديد المستوى

طبعا ً لكل زر ّ يوجد وظائف أكثر أبشرح الزرين بالتفصيل بالأسفل



واضح الشرح ، مو ؟

لما تضغطي على الزر الأول

تطلع لش قائمة منسدلة وحددت لش بالصوره وظيفة كل خيار منهم




وهذا الزر التاني حق تحديد المستوى

أيضا ً هناك قائمة منسدلة ويوجد خيارات

الخيارات هي للمستويات المختلفة متل ما شارحتو بالصوره

اهاههههاه عجبني خيار " المستحيل " دا





ايوه لاحظي انو هنا بتقدري في حال عجزتي عن حل ّ السودوكو

بتقدري ببساطه تضغطي على هذا الخيار اللي مأشرة عليه بالماوس

وبمجرد الضغط عليه

تنحل السودوكو بكاملها كما بالصوره بالأسفل





لاحظي بعد ان ضغطناه إنحلت السودوكو

ولاحظي السودوكو مقسـّـمة إلى مربعات

والسبب للتسهيل  عليكي معرفة الشبكات الصغرى

فهذه المربعات هي في الواقع الشبكات الصغرى

ولاحظي لم يتكرر أي ّ رقم في أي ّ عمود أو صف ّ

ولا كذلك في أي ّ شبكة صغرى

طبعا ً هادي شبكة سودوكو من حجم  9 × 9

وتلاحظي بها  تسـ9ـعة شبكات ُصغرى

المهم كان هادا هو اللي بجعبتي لش

وإن شاء الله تكوني فهمتي شرحي

لأنو بعاني من مشكله صعوبة فهمي لما أشرح

امكن عشان لغتي ركيكه

و

ومساكم الله بالخير


*

**

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*








> _اشتقت و الله الى السودوكو .._ 
> 
> _نتظر  الجديد بكل شووق .._ 
> 
> _موفقين .. _




*
تسلمي والسودوكو اشتاقت لج بعد

يعطيج الله العافيه*






> *انا  انتظر  الاصعب  وليس  السهل* 
> 
> *وساتابع   السوديكوو  يوميا  حتى  اجد* 
> 
> *مسابقة  صعبة   واحلها* 
> 
> *يعطيكم  العافية* 
> 
> *ابو  طارق*




*
بالفعل والدي انته أصبحت مؤهل لخوض المستويين المتوسط والصعب 

أقوم بتحليل الاعضاء من حيث التقدم في السودوكو

ومن خلال أول شبكه حليتها أدركت انك إستوعبت بسرعه كبيرة فكرة السودوكو

ومن ثاني سودوكو وكانت من حجم 6 × 6  حليتها

إطمأنيت إلى أنك الآن مؤهل لتجربة المستوى المتوسط 

والمستوى الصعب 

وسأبدأ معك بالمستوى المتوسط

سأضع سودوكو بعد قليل

إثنتان

واحده للأعضاء والأخرى مخصوصه لك والدي من المستوى المتوسط


يعطيك العافيه والدي على الشيكولاته الفاخرة مذاقها لذيذ

وتم ّ التقييم بالكامل لكل من حساسه وحبيبة قلبي نهووضه

فيمكنني وضع سودوكو جديده الآن*
 
*
*

**

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*








> _اشتقت و الله الى السودوكو .._ 
> 
> _نتظر   الجديد بكل شووق .._ 
> 
> _موفقين  .. _




*
تسلمي والسودوكو اشتاقت لج بعد

يعطيج الله العافيه*






> *انا  انتظر  الاصعب  وليس  السهل* 
> 
> *وساتابع    السوديكوو  يوميا  حتى  اجد* 
> 
> *مسابقة   صعبة   واحلها* 
> 
> *يعطيكم   العافية* 
> 
> *ابو   طارق*




*
بالفعل والدي  انته أصبحت مؤهل لخوض المستويين المتوسط والصعب 

أقوم بتحليل الاعضاء من حيث التقدم في السودوكو

ومن خلال أول شبكه حليتها أدركت انك إستوعبت بسرعه كبيرة فكرة السودوكو

ومن ثاني سودوكو وكانت من حجم  6 × 6  حليتها

إطمأنيت إلى أنك الآن مؤهل لتجربة المستوى  المتوسط 

والمستوى الصعب 

وسأبدأ معك بالمستوى المتوسط

سأضع سودوكو بعد قليل

إثنتان

واحده للأعضاء والأخرى مخصوصه لك والدي من المستوى المتوسط


يعطيك العافيه والدي  على الشيكولاته الفاخرة مذاقها لذيذ

وتم ّ التقييم بالكامل لكل من حساسه  وحبيبة قلبي نهووضه

فيمكنني وضع سودوكو جديده  الآن*
 
*
*

**

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم*











*مســاء السودوكو

وهادي شبكة سودوكو من حجم










هادي لجميع الأعضاء




 
وفي شيء إضافي 

*



> *انا  انتظر  الاصعب  وليس  السهل* 
> 
> *وساتابع   السوديكوو  يوميا  حتى  اجد* 
> 
> *مسابقة  صعبة   واحلها* 
> 
> *يعطيكم  العافية* 
> 
> *ابو  طارق*




*
أمرك ُمطاع والدي

هادي سودوكو ليك بالخصوص*





* 
هادي السودوكو بليز اتركوها للوالد 

وضعتها خصيصا ً له

بالتوفيق والدي


 
*








**

----------


## noor al hassan

اهلين خيتووو انا حب ال محمد الي رجعه للحل

----------


## عنيده

السلام ..

هذا حلي ..

سوري ع التاخير ..

----------


## عنيده

ما قدرت احمله في المنتدى ..

راح احاول مره ثانيه .. 

يعطيج العافيه ..

موفقين ..

----------


## عنيده

وهذي من مركز شبكتنا .. 

ان شااء الله عاد صح ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي  العزيزة * 

*أنين* 

*المستوى الذي  وضعتيه لي  اعتقد  صعب* 

*وانا  افضل ان يكون في  مستوى المتوسط * 

*واعترف  امام  الجميع باني  حاولت  كثيرا* 

*ولم اصل الى نتيجة  لذلك  انا اعتذر عن تقديم  حل* 

*اعتقد  باني لم اصل الى هذا المستوى  من الحلول* 

* واشكرك  على ثقتك الكبيرة  في  قدراتي * 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام  ابنتي* 


*ابو  طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم*











*مســاء السودوكو

*










> *ابنتي  العزيزة * 
> 
> *أنين* 
> 
> *المستوى الذي  وضعتيه لي  اعتقد  صعب* 
> 
> *وانا  افضل ان يكون في  مستوى المتوسط * 
> 
> *واعترف  امام  الجميع باني  حاولت  كثيرا* 
> ...




*حياك الله والدي الغالي

سأفرد ردا ً خاصا ً لك

بعد أن أنظر الآن في الإجابه

من الاخت عنيده

لكن سأعود لمشاركتك فهي مهمة جدا ً*





**

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم*











*مســاء السودوكو

*




*للأسف مركز التحميل به عطل

فهو يعطيني خطأ كل مره أحاول رفع الصور

هذا شيء مزعج لأن شغلي كله تقريبا ً بيعتمد على مركز التحميل

لذلك سأرجيء التصحيح

وسأهتم بمشاركة الوالد حاليا ً

سأعلق بالرد القادم
* 




**

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم*











*مســاء السودوكو*







> *ابنتي  العزيزة * 
> 
> *أنين* 
> 
> *المستوى الذي  وضعتيه لي  اعتقد  صعب* 
> 
> *وانا  افضل ان يكون في  مستوى المتوسط * 
> 
> *واعترف  امام  الجميع باني  حاولت  كثيرا* 
> ...









*مرحبا ً تاني والدي العزيز

نعم يهمني التعليق على المشاركة

لأن فيها دروس ثمينة

بس قبل كل شيء

أحب أنوه أنني طرحت شبكتين سودوكو

واحده من المستوى السهل مع بعض الصعوبه

بقول مع بعض الصعوبه مقارنة مع التي تم ّ طرحه سابقا ً من شبكات المستوى السهل أو بالأصح مستوى سهل للكبار ، وكنت بدأت بطرح مستوى سهل لكن المخصص للصغار

والتانيه كانت مستوى متوسط بالفعل لكن مخصص للكبار

ويا والدي الشبكة تقدر تحلها بأي وقت

بعد أسبوع أسبوعين بعد شهر

فنحن في المرحله الحاليه لانقيم وزن لعامل الوقت

يعني انته استعجلت في الحكم على  نفسك وقدراتك واستعجلت بالحكم على نفسك

لانك ما اخدت وقتك كفايه 

وحتى لو اخدت وقتك وماقدرت تحلها

فلا مشكله أبدا ً في هذا الشيء


طيب زي ما قلت في دروس مهمة هنا في مشاركة الوالد

بعتبرها دروس شخصية لي قبل ماتكون لأحد

لأنو  الوالد مثلا ً قال بيعلن قدام الجميع

وهذا درس لنا جميع

نادر مو بس في المنتدى لكن حتى في الحياة لقيت ناس يملكوا الشجاعة بهذا الشكل

بمنتهى الصراحه أقولكم مثلا ً عن نفسي يمكن اشوف صعبة على نفسي لو ماقدرت احل مسألة أنو اقول قدام الجميع لانو هادي يبغالها روح عالية جدا ً

وكمثال ففي مسابقة القرآن قلت عندي حل لآخر سؤال طرحه الوالد

بينما انا غير واثقة من صحة الجواب اللي عندي 

بس هيك كنت ابغى أحمس الآخرين للبحث

حرسل لك برساله خاصه بهذا الخصوص

بس انته ياوالدي وصلت لمرحله من تربية الذات انو تتغلب على روحك

وانته في هذا الشيء فعلا ً قدوة لنا مفروض نتبعها


* * والشيء الآخر

هو يخص سير الموضوع

إطمئن والدي لأنك راح تحل الشبكه بسهوله

لأننا دخلنا مرحله جديده 

بكل مره ننتقل لشيء أصعب

وبكل مره راح نحتاج لبعض الدروس الجديده

فمع كل جديد نحتاج لطرح طرق جديده

وما تكفي الطرق السابقه

وهذا هو اللي رايحه أسويه

فالوقت حان لطرح بعض الأفكار والإستراتيجيات التي تنفع في حل شبكات مثل الأخيرتين اللي قمت بطرحهما

والهدف من طرح الصعب انو بكل مره نتعلم طرق جديده

يعني الموضوع ليس طرح شبكات فقط لكن نقدر نعتبره تعليمي بالسودوكو

فمع كل مستوى نشرح أساليب جديده

ودلحين والدي لازم نعطيك حقك المستحق لك

بالنسبة لي دائما ً ليس الجواب الصحيح فقط اللي يدخل في حسابات التقييم

فهنا أولا ً الإهتمام بالمشاركه وهذا انته أحرزته

فلك تقييم هنا

وأيضا ً المحاوله الفعلية وبذل الجهد للحل

وانا عارفه انك صادق تماما ً في انك حاولت فهنا تقييم أيضا ً للتعب

ثالثا ً لروحك العاليه مع انو ما يساويها ولا ألف تقييم بس هنا لها تقييم

رابعا ً لكونها كانت صعبه ومن مستوى جديد فلك تقييم

وياوالدي لأنو انا أصابني السُـكـّـر من كتر الشيكولاته فتستحق عليها تقييم

هيك بشوف تستحق  تقييم × 5

وسأبعث لك برساله خاصه بموضوع معين بعد قليل

هااا ايش رايك والدي ؟ شفت الحساب عندي كيف ؟

طيب وماذا عن سير السودوكو الآن

ببساطة سنأخذ بعض الراحه لإلتقاط الأنفاس

ولأنني سأباشر بوضع دروس جديده لإستراتيجيات تنفع للشبكات الصعبه شويا

مثل آخر شبكتين

و

ومساكم الله بالخير
* 



**

----------


## عنيده

انتظر التصحيح و السودوكو الجديده ..

موفقين ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اشكرك  ابنتي* 

*أنين* 

*على كل ما ورد في رسالتك  وثقتك  الكبيرة* 

*واود ان  اخبرك بأني  لم  أمل  من المحاولات بل ساستمر * 

*وقد  تم حل  خمسة  شبكات  وساتابع * 

*صحيح  اني اعتذرت  انما  ساجد الحل  اخيرا* 

*مع كل تقدير  واحترام ابنتي*

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

[*بسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم*











*مســاء السودوكو*







> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *اشكرك  ابنتي* 
> 
> *أنين* 
> 
> *على كل ما ورد في رسالتك  وثقتك  الكبيرة* 
> 
> *واود ان  اخبرك بأني  لم  أمل  من المحاولات بل ساستمر * 
> ...




*نعم والدي

ستحاول وستحلها مع بعض الجهد

فقط إنتظر قبل أن تحاول

إنتظر إلى أن أقوم بطرح بعض أسرار هذه السودوكو

وطرق التعامل مع الصعبه منها

مثل الشبكتين الأخيرتين

بعدها يمكنك المحاوله والدي

لأني أود ّ التركيز على الألمام بإستراتيجيات السودوكو

أكثر من تعجيز المتسابقين

ستتعجب عندما ترى سهولة ذلك

لكن إمهلني أيام

يعطيك العافيه والدي العزيز

وانته اعطيتنا درس أهم من السودوكو

إذن لنرتاح الآن من السودوكو

اوه اوه قصدي بعد أن أصحح لعنوده

الآن*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم*







*مساء السودوكو*

* طرحنا شبكة سودوكو من حجم*


** 

** 

* كانت هادي هي شبكتنا*

** 

* وصاحبة المشاركه والحل هي*





> السلام ..
> 
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> هذا حلي ..
> 
> سوري ع التاخير ..




 
* الحل الصح*


**

* والحل برافو ! صح  * 

* لم يتكرر رقم  عندج*

* اعمدتج وصفوفج وشبكاتج الصغرى كلها صحيحه*





** 


*مشكووره غناتي عنووود

بصراحه وطلعتي مدمنه لألغاز السودوكو
*
*مستوى رائع وتراج ماتأخرتي بلعكس حل سريع*

* ونحتسب لج  تقاييم السودوكو كاملة ً*

* هي 9 تقاييم لأول إجابه*



* ستصل التقاييم على دفعات*

* لج شكري* 






 





**

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم*






*" جنون السودوكو "*







*مساء السودوكو*

* قبل أن أشرع في بعض دروس السودوكو*


*

أحببت أن أريكم أن السودوكو متنوعة بكثرة تنافس كثرة عدد حبات رمال الصحراء الكبرى وهي أكبر صحراء في العالم " مدري ليش خطرت على بالي هادي الصحراء امكن عشان دوبي بقرأ رواية فيها هادي الصحراء "

السودوكو  في أنواعها وأشكالها تتنوع تنوعا ً كبيرا ً

نعم قلت من قبل أنها لاتعتمد على الرياضيات

لكنها في بعض أنواعها واشكالها تعتمد

كذلك يوجد من الغاز السودوكو البلايين في الدنيا دون مبالغة
* 
*المهم سأطرح تسلية مثيرة وهي سودوكو بالاساس

وهذه أطرحها مداعبة ً لحنونه " حبيبة قلبي نهووضه "

فهي تجمع بين ألغازها تركيب الصوره  Jigsaw

وبين الـ  Sudoku

فيسمونها  Jigsawdoku

نشوف مين يحلها

المطلوب تركيب القطع بشكل ينتج لنا شبكة سودوكو متكاملة




* 
* اللغز لمن يحب أن يمخمخ عليه*

*واللغز من المستوى السهل*



 





**

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن   الرحيم*






*" جنون السودوكو "*







*مساء السودوكو*



* ملاكووووووه



خليني أول أقول ماشاء الله

بجد السرعه كبيره في الحل

اني آخد وقت أطول



عفر ويشو نضامش الغذائي ؟ ؟؟
* 
*

مشكوره ياقلبي

والواقع لايلفتني في إجاباتش كونها صحيحه

فهي صحيحه دائما ً

إنما يلفتني السرعه الكبيره


** 
يعطيش الله العافيه غناتي

وسيتم ّ التقييم لاحقا ً لش أثناء الخميس والجمعه


*



 





**

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اي سرعة ؟
41 دقيقة من لما نزلتيها لغاية لما نزلت حلي
وهي تنحل ب3 دقايق 
وشغل الفوتوشوب نقول 5 دقايق 

طبعا ما يحتاج احسب لك الوقت الضائع
ونظامي الغذائي فاست فود
عشان كذا صرت فاست ههههههههههه

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن   الرحيم*














*مساء السودوكو*


*عدل !*


* ملاكووووووه



أي والله مانتبهت اني للوقت

حسبت بعد 14 دقيقا

وي وي ملاكوووه  
 
بس المهم انتي ركبتيها صح 



بس كتلتيني ضحك على الفاست فود
* 
*

مشكوره تاني ياقلبي



** 
و يعطيش الله العافيه 




*



 





**

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن   الرحيم*






*" جنون السودوكو "*







*صباح السودوكو*

* أيضا ً و قبل أن أشرع في بعض دروس السودوكو*


*

ومع المزيد من تنوّع السودوكو 

نستطيع إستخدام أي شيء ليس الارقام فقط 

حتى الأرقام نستطيع ان نضع بينها علاقة

كذلك نستطيع إستخدام الأشكالـ

وخلونا مع سودوكو لزوووزه بالأشكال

تعالو " نسودوكو " مع سودوكو الاشكال هادي

**




* 


*واللغز من المستوى السهل*



 





**

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

صباح السودوكو  لاحلى انونة في العالم 
كيفك يالغلا

طبعا السودكو هالمرة اسهل من السهل

وهذا حلي

----------


## noor al hassan

*هذا حلي واسمحي لي ع التأخير انونه اعتقد ماعرفتني ,,,,,,,,,, حب ال محمد*


**

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*











*ثـبـاح السودوكو

تم ّ التقييم لملووكه ولحب آل محمد

الى أن أنتهي من تحضير كامل دروس السودوكو الجديده

نشوف مين يسودوكو هادي السودوكو
 


 










والمستوى سهل

ولأنكم أصبحتوا على دراية بها

فهي للتمرين هنا وللجميع

وقيمتها تقييم

*








**

----------


## عنيده

السلااام عليكم ..

هذا حلي .. 



موفقين ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*البطيخة  بدها  شوية  تمارين* 

*يعطيكي العافية  ابنتي*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> *وإن شاء الله تكوني فهمتي شرحي*
> *اكيــــــــــــــد*
> 
> *لأنو بعاني من مشكله صعوبة فهمي لما أشرح*
> *بالعكس كل شي واضح*
> *حسيت روحي طفله أمام الأبله*
> 
> *امكن عشان لغتي ركيكه*
> 
> ...



 مرررره كنت زعلانه 
لأنش ماتنطينا خرجيه 
وتخلينا في الجوع 
قلنا نروح ندور لينا 
من يصرف علينا 
وقلت *مع السلامه*

قبل لاانسى مو قلتي بتحللي شخصيتي من خطي 
ترآني أحارس

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن   الرحيم*














*مساء السودوكو*


*تقييم السودوكو

مع التعليق والردود على المشاركات

مع بدء الدروس

بالغد صباحا ً إن شاء الله
** 



*



 





**

----------


## 7mammah

*

*











*ثـبـاح السودوكو


الحلولـ الموجودة
 


* 



> السلااام عليكم ..
> 
> هذا حلي .. 
> 
> 
> 
> موفقين ..



* 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته عنوده

ماشاء الله عليج أنتي روعه في السودوكو

واضح انج تمارسينها كثير كثير


*



> *البطيخة  بدها  شوية  تمارين* 
> 
> *يعطيكي  العافية  ابنتي*



* 
**رائع جدا ً والدي

فكرة رائعه أن تحاول إستنباط القواعد 

من خلال المران والتدرّب

يعطيك الله العافيه

وهذه في الواقع مستوى سهل لكن للكبار

لكن حلها ليس بسيطا ً ويحتاج جهد

وهيك البطيخه بتكبر وبتكبر 





وهذا هو الحل للسودوكو
** 



   و حلولكما متطابقة مع الحل الصح  


يعطيكما الله العافيه

سيتم ّ التقييم بعد قليل فلا زالت تقييماتي مستنفده



*








**

----------


## 7mammah

*


*











*ثـبـاح السودوكو


*



> مرررره كنت  زعلانه 
>  لأنش ماتنطينا خرجيه 
>  وتخلينا في الجوع 
>  قلنا نروح ندور لينا 
>  من يصرف علينا 
>  وقلت *مع السلامه*
> 
>  قبل لاانسى مو قلتي بتحللي شخصيتي من خطي 
>  ترآني أحارس



 
* حياش الله حساسوه

اهاا ! من كدي يعنو ؟؟؟

اهاهاهههاه عاد ولو اني مو ماخده الكلام ابجدية طبعن

لكن باقولش إذا على موضوع العملات

فإطمئني فهذا الموضوع له فـزّه قويه قريب جدا ً

بس أريد أنتهي من دروس السودوكو 

لأنها تاخد وقتي 

واللي يبقى من وقتي ماقدر اطيه لبقية المواضيع بشكل يوفيها حقها

ولو تركت السودوكو فرايحه تؤثر تالي على بقية المواضيع

لأني راجعه ليها راجعه

يعني الأفضل أخلص منها أول

وأما عن تحليل شخصيش

فأكتبه لش في رسالة زوار مو اهني

واهو في الحقيقة شيء واحد بالذات لحظته بشكل ملفت

المهم أكتب لش اهناك

وتسلمي على التقييم

احليوااا اسمايلاتش حبيبتي

ابادور عليهم في الأنترنت وأضمهم لمجموعتي

و

وصبحش الله بالخير


 


* 





**

----------


## 7mammah

*

*











*ثـبـاح السودوكو





*
 
* والآن تعالوا إلى بعض دروس السودوكو

سأكون محظوظه لو أتممت المقدمة فقط الآن

وبالطبع فهذه الدروس لن اضعها دفعة ً واحدة

بل بالتدريج

فنحن لانزدرد الطعام دفعة ً واحدة

بل تنتاوله لقمة لقمة ليسهل علينا مضغه وبلعه

والدروس من الآن أقولها تحتاج لجهد لفهمها

وربما سيرى البعض الأفضل تجاهلها

والإكتفاء بطريقته الذاتيه في الحلولـ

أيـّـا ً كان فإنني أقدم هذه الطرقـ

ليكتمل الموضوع وليسير حسب هدفه

وهو تعلـّـم السودوكو

ولايكون موضوعا ً عشوائيـّـا ً

وهكذا بكل مره درس وتطبيق

وأترك مجال لفهم كل درس

ثم التالي . . وهكذا

فلنبدأ إذن . .  




إذا كنت من رواد هذه الصفحه ، فأنت بالغالب على معرفة ودراية بقواعد السودوكو : مليء الخلايا الفارغة في الشبكة بالأرقام من 1 إلى 9 ، بحيث لا يحتوي أي صف ّ أو عمود أو شبكة صغرى 3×3 على نفس الرقم مرتين

لكن في الواقع فإن ماوراء هذه الوصفه السهلة يمتد تنوّع ٌٌ واسـِـع ٌ ٌ من التكتيكات والطرق والوسائل الـُمعقدَّة والتي ُتستخدم لحل ألغاز السودوكو .

كثير من* *ألغاز** السودوكو يمكن حلها بإستخدام طرق بسيطة . على أي ّ حال فحسب مايقرره خبراء السودوكو فإن ألغاز السودوكو الأشد صعوبة تكون مصممة بحيث تحتاج إلى ذكاء أكبر لحلها .

وهدف هذه الدروس هو تقديم بعض الطرق لحل ألغاز السودوكو بعيدا ً عن الوسائل السهلة والتقليدية

إنما لازم اخبركم أنو مافي شيء سهل بالدنيا ، يعني صحيح هذه الطرق - لمن سيفهمها - ستساعده على حل أشد ألغاز السودوكو صعوبة ، لكنها هذه الطرق هي نفسها تحتاج إلى جهد حقيقي لفهمها






وفقط قبل البدء لنتفق على بعض المصطلحات الفنيـّـة

في الحقيقة مصطلحين مهمين وهما

أولا ً : أي صف ّ أو عمود أو شبكة 3×3 " شبكة صغرى " ُيطلق عليها ُمسمى " مجموعة "

وثانيا ً : الأرقام الـُمرشـّـحة نقصد بها تلك الأرقام الغير معطاة والتي يمكننا بها مليء الخلايا الفارغة


هناك طرقعديدة 

سأبدا بدءا ً بالرد القادم بطريقة تعتمد على التركيز على الأرقام المرشحة هذه


سأواصل بالغد وسيكون الشرح مدعما ً بأمثلة بالصور إن شاء الله

و

وصبحكم الله بالخير
 

 


*

----------


## ابو طارق

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف* 

*قال  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله* 


*اطلب العلم من المهد الى اللحد* 

*يجب علينا ان نتعلم الصغيرة والكبيرة * 

*وفي كل المجالات  العلمية والثقافية والدينية* 

*وكلما تعمقنا بمعرفتنا  زادت ثقافتنا * 

*ولهذا اشكرك ابنتي حتى لو كانت الدروس* 

*ابتدائية  فانا مستعد ان اتعلم  منك* 

*مع كل تقديري واحترامي * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ward roza <3

[quote=♥أنين♥;1159461]*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*خلاص ولايهمش غناتي حب آل محمد*

*علاشانيش انصحح احينه* 
*دقائق** فقط* 
*يؤيؤيؤيؤيؤ انين يوم قلت لش ان شاؤ الله ننتظر واجد موقصدي شئ ليكون ازعلتي ترى مانرضى على زعلش*

*هو صحيح من زمان بس لا مايصير*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## عنيده

السلاام خيتو ..  
انا غرت من ابو طارق ..  
ابي وحده تخصني بروحي و تناسب مستواي ..  
الله يخليج يالغاليه .. 
بس بعد مستواي مو نفس مستوى ابو طارق ..  
يعطيكم ربي العافيه و الصحه ..  
و يخليكم .. 
موفقين لكل خير ..

----------


## 7mammah

**













*صباح السودوكو*




[QUOTE=حب ال محمد;1169722]



> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*







> *خلاص ولايهمش غناتي حب آل محمد*
> 
> *علاشانيش انصحح احينه* 
> *دقائق** فقط* 
> *يؤيؤيؤيؤيؤ انين يوم قلت لش ان شاؤ الله ننتظر واجد موقصدي شئ ليكون ازعلتي ترى مانرضى على زعلش*
> 
> *هو صحيح من زمان بس لا مايصير*






*
*
 
 
 * هلا ابغناتي حب آل محمد*

* حياش الله*

* بلي ادكرها هاي لمشاركه*

* بس كنت وكتها اني بالعكس مبسوطه امنـّـش*

* حتى قررت أصحح*

* لا لا غناتو ماكو زعل اهني أبد*

* ووحشتينه واجد

وسلامي الش مع مودتي
*
* و*

* وصبحش الله  بالخير*











**

----------


## 7mammah

**






*صباح السودوكو

*




> * بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف* 
> 
> *قال  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله* 
> 
> 
> *اطلب العلم من المهد الى اللحد* 
> 
> ...




*حياك الله والدي 

والدورس يتتدرّج من السهل إلى الصعب

وبعضكم سوف لن يحتاج الكثير منها

خصوصا ً السهل منها

لكنني أضعها فقط لإتمام الهدف من الموضوع

وأرى أنك ياوالدي ربما سترى أن الدروس خصوصا الاولى منها

سترى أنها لن تضيف لك لأنك وصلت بالفعل لمرحله متقدمة في تعلـّـم  السودوكو

ومشكور والدي على تجاوبك وتواضعك وأدبك

:.^_^:.
*



**

----------


## 7mammah

**






*صباح السودوكو*







> 




*ماشاء الله

لقد فعلتها ياوالدي



والوقت بعتبرو قياسي

طبعا وقت وجيز بالنسبة لتقدم وسير الموضوع

وخصوصا ً إنك إنتا اللي طلبتها للسودوكو بهادا المستوى



وكمان كان وعدك صادق 

في أنك قلت راح تنجزها ماقبل الأمس أو الغد  ياللي هو امس



طيب عارف كم تقييمها للسودوكو

بالنظر إلى كونها كانت صعبه بالنسبة لتقدم الموضوع

هي من المستوى الوسط للكبار

حجم 9 × 9

وأنته طلبتها

وأنجزتها

فقيمتها مضاعفه

شو ؟ عارف كم يعني ؟

هادي السودوكو المتوسطه المستوى للكبار

أعطتك 18 تقييم 

وأزيد عليهن تقييمين للوعد الصادق

مبروك عليك

مش التقييمات

مبروك عليك

سرعة التعلـّـم

القوة والتصميم والعزم والإرادة على تجاوز الصعب

النجاح في تنفيذ ذلك

وسيتم التقييم على دفعات

إن شاء الله

يعطيك الله العافيه

الحقيقه أعزائي كانت هذه هي السودوكو

عندما طلبها الوالد

كان شكلها مخيف كدا




والحل لها 





وهو مطابق للحل اللي قدمه الوالد


دا حلـّـو * *



*
*


وهكذا فلاحدود لتحطيم الصعاب وإنجاز الصعب من الأمور



***

----------


## 7mammah

**













*صباح السودوكو*







*
*
 
 








> السلاام خيتو ..







> انا غرت من ابو طارق ..  
> ابي وحده تخصني بروحي و تناسب مستواي ..  
> الله يخليج يالغاليه .. 
> بس بعد مستواي مو نفس مستوى ابو طارق ..  
> يعطيكم ربي العافيه و الصحه ..  
> و يخليكم .. 
> موفقين لكل خير ..







 * وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته عنود*

* حياج الله*

* أنتي مستواج روعه* 

* وبالفعل يحق لج تجربين وحده مثلها

بالنسبه للوالد وضعت له السودوكو لأنه اهو طلبها

وأنتي بعد لأنج تطلبين وحده فيحق لج انو نحط لج 

واحط لج وحده مثلها من المستوى الوسط للكبار

ويلا أني شايفه انو مستواج يؤهلك  لتجربتها

وبإعتقادي راح تحلينها

واخذي راحتج

بس أني رايحه أؤجل درس اليوم

إلين ماتنتهين من الحل وتقدمينه

علاشان تصير الدروس متتابعه لتسهيل فهمها

ويلا هادي هي السودوكو



أعزائي هادي لعنوده اتركوها لها





والمستوى : وسط للكبار مثل الل طافت يعني


*
* و*

* وصبحج الله  بالخير*











**

----------


## عنيده

السلاام ..

الصراااحه حليتها ع السريع بدون مااجيك مره ثانيه وبدون تركيز بعد اسمحي لي ..

بس عشان ما تأخرين الدورس و لاني توني راجعه من المدرسه فتعبانه ..

انا ما راح اقدر اجيكها مره ثانيه بس انتي صححيها و اذا فيها كم خطا عاقبيني ..

بس هذا التعب وما يسوي ..

و سوري تعبتج معااي ..

واسمحوا لي حاسه بالذنب اخرت الدروس ..

الحل في الرد القادم باذن الله ..

يلا مع السلامه ..

----------


## عنيده

السلام ..

هذا حلي ..



مع السلامه ..

----------


## 7mammah

**













*صباح السودوكو*


*
وااااااااااااااااااااااااااو !

إنتوا كل يوم بتفاجئوني

بالأمس بس شهدنا إنجاز

واليوم إنجاز أكبر منه وأعظم

وااااااو !

عنوود

ابصراحه يعني اني كنت جد واثقه انج تحلينها

بس مو بهالسرعه الرهيبه



ابصراحه إنتي بكذا تستحقي تجربة المستوى الصعب

وتراني املاحظه عليج من قبل قوة المستوى

وحلـّـش لهالسودوكو  وبهادي السرعه

ينقلج للتصنيف الأول هنا 


عنووود  

المفروض أنتي اللي تحطيللنا الدروس وتعطينا من  خبراتج يالغالية

تدرين عاد شلون

رايحه ألغي درس اليوم

لأن  لازم نختبرج بالمستوى الصعب

يعني ابحط لج سودوكو مستوى صعب

وإذا حليتينها

أنتي تحطي لنا دروس نستفيد منج

وأنتظر موافقتج على المستوى الصعب

بس بلنسبه للي حليتيها

فتقييمها عالي جدا ً

وتدخل فيه حسابات

منها حبج لتجربة لمستوى أصعب

منها سرعة الحل

وصحة الحل كمان

بخبرج بالرد القادم عن التقييم اللي إستحقيتيه


كانت هادي هي السودوكو اللي طلبتها عنود






من المستوى المتوسط للكبار

يعني مو هينة هالسودوكو

ويبغالها جهد

وهذا حل عنوود




وهذا الحل الصحيح




 
وهما متطابقان




طيب ناطرتج على الموافقه لتجربة المستوى الصعب

والله يعطيج ألف عافيه

دمتي موفقه* 



*
*
 
 * 

*
* و*

* وصبحج الله  بالخير*











**

----------


## عنيده

السلااام .. 
وااو طلعت صح .. 
فرحتيني كثير بكلامج خيتو .. 
بس ع فكره انا ما كنت مركزه عدل تعبانه حدي فتوقعت فيها خطاا .. 
الموووهيم .. 
طلعت صح .. 
و يعطيج العافيه و في انتظار السودوكو صعبه .. 
و ان شاء الله عاد اقدر احلها .. 
و بقول لج سرين .. 
اول سر : لما قريت كلامج حسيت اني عبقريه ههههههاي .. 
قلبي و الله ع هلاحساس الحلو اللي عطيتيني اياه .. 
و السر الثاني : انا ما اقول السودوكو .. 
الا احاول اركز لما اكتبها .. 
انا اقولها السكودو .. 
اسهل .. 
خصوصا اني وايد احرق .. 
المووهم .. 
انتظر السكودو الصعبه .. 
بس عاد لا تتوقعين الاجابه الصححيه .. 
المتوسطه سويتها لاني كنت ابي اثبت بالصراحه اني لما طلبتها اجاوبها .. 
و حتى حاولت اني ارجع ليها مره ثانيه اجيك بس ما قدرت .. 
الله ستر .. 
و الله يستر هالمره بعد .. 
في الانتظاااااااااااااااااااااااااااار ..

ويعطيج ربي ع الكلاام الحلوو .. 
يعطيج ربي الف الف عااافيه .. 
موفقه لكل خير ..

----------


## 7mammah

**













*صباح السودوكو*







> السلااام .. 
> وااو طلعت صح .. 
> فرحتيني كثير بكلامج خيتو .. 
> بس ع فكره انا ما كنت مركزه عدل تعبانه حدي فتوقعت فيها خطاا  .. 
> الموووهيم .. 
> طلعت صح .. 
> و يعطيج العافيه و في انتظار السودوكو صعبه .. 
> و ان شاء الله عاد اقدر احلها .. 
> و بقول لج سرين .. 
> ...





*
وااااااااااااااااااااااااااو  تاني

يعني وافقتي على تجربة المستوى الصعب

وااااااو !

عنوود

أني عارفه انج حليتيها ابسرعه

لأنج قلتي هالشيء وقلتي كنتي مستعجله

وهذا اللي أثار إعجابي ... السرعه الكبيرة في الحل

أما بالنسبه لعبقرية ايه ايه انتي عبقرية سودوكو والله

جميع من شاركوا هنا هم كذلك أيضا ً

وأنتي تميزتي بالسرعه

يمكن ساعدج انج كنتي تمارسينها من قبل وبكثرة

في غيرج تعلموها هنا وما مارسوها من قبل

ومع ذلك إجتازوا مستويات بإنجازات رائعه


ويلا مابي أطول عليج

هاذي السودوكو مالتج



يلا مع عنوده تحرق سودوكو

ويلا مع عنوده نسودوكو هادي السودوكو








وبالتوفيق حبيبتي




دمتي موفقه* 



*
*
 
 * 

*
* و*

* وصبحج الله  بالخير*











**

----------


## عنيده

السلاام ..

خيتو انااليوم ما راح اقدر احلها الا باليل لانه اليوم عندي بروجكت لازم اكمله ..

راح اقولج متى راح ابتدي فيها ..

و مسامحه ع التاخير ..

بس اسمح لي البروجكت صعب ويحتاج تركيز شوي عشان اقدر اكمل نصه اليوم ..

موفقه لكل خير ..

و اسمحي لي ..

----------


## ward roza <3

ننتظر السوكو للجميع 

وحشتينه انوونه

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*ابنتي  العزيزة* 

*أنين* 

*كانت  الغيرة  الاولى  من ابو طارق* 

*والان اصبحت  الغيرة معكوسة * 

*نحتاج  الى  مسابقات نشترك فيها  جميعا * 

*سهل ****  وسط   ****  صعب* 

*ونرى  كيف تكون النتائج * 

*ويكون هنك  مهلة  لوضع الحل على الصفحة* 

*في يوم محدد  حتى  لا يكون هناك تشويش * 

*وليس المهم  من سيكون الاول  او الثاني * 

*المهم  اننا سنكون قد  مارسنا حقنا في التفكير* 

*وشغلنا  عقولنا * 

*مع كل  تقدير  واحترام ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عنيده

_السلام خيتو اسمحي لي .._

_ما اقدر احلها اليوم .._

_توني مكمله البروجكت تقريبا .._

_اوعدج بكره ابتدي فيهاالساعه ثنيتين من ارجع من السكوول .._

_يعطيج العافيه خيتو .._

_موفقه .._

_و اسمحي لي .._

----------


## عنيده

_السلاام .._

_خيتو راح ابتدي فيها الحين .._

_الله يستر .._

_مع السلامه .._

_انتظروني مع الحل .._

_موفقين ._

----------


## 7mammah

**













*صباح السودوكو*










> السلاام ..
> 
> خيتو انااليوم  ما راح اقدر احلها الا باليل لانه اليوم عندي بروجكت لازم اكمله ..
> 
> راح اقولج متى  راح ابتدي فيها ..
> 
> و مسامحه ع  التاخير ..
> 
> بس اسمح لي  البروجكت صعب ويحتاج تركيز شوي عشان اقدر اكمل نصه اليوم ..
> ...




*
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته عنود

هلا خسارة ماشفت المشاركه ابوقتها

أكيد حبيبتي ممنوع تشغلج السودوكو عن الأمور الأهم

وازني أمورج حسب الاولوية من حيث الأهمية

لاتوصلين لحد الإرهاق أبد

وبالتوفيق يارب


*



> ننتظر السوكو  للجميع 
> 
>  وحشتينه انوونه



 
* 
مايوحشش غالي حبيبتي انتينه حب آل محمد

وإن شاء الله جاري تجهيزها السودوكو للجميع


*



> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *ابنتي   العزيزة* 
> 
> *والدي العزيز* 
> *أنين* 
> 
> ابوطارق
> 
> ...



*كل التقدير والإحترام والدي*

* 




*



> _السلام  خيتو اسمحي لي .._
> 
> _ما اقدر  احلها اليوم .._
> 
> _توني مكمله  البروجكت تقريبا .._
> 
> _اوعدج بكره  ابتدي فيهاالساعه ثنيتين من ارجع من السكوول .._
> 
> _يعطيج  العافيه خيتو .._
> ...



* هلا ابغناتي عنود

عاااد ولو اني ما لحقت على كل هالأحداث الساخنه اههههه لكن كاني أعلـّـق عليها وبقولج أنتي ليش تضغطين على روحج ، حليها برواقه ولا تستعجلي

تراني مو طالبه الحل اليوم ولابكره ولابعده ولا بعد أسبوع

الحل ببساطه هاتيه مته ماخلصتيه

والأهم 

ما تخلي السودوكو تشغلج عن سير برنامج حياتج الإعتياديه من دراسه ومن راحه 




*



> _السلاام .._
> 
> _خيتو  راح ابتدي فيها الحين .._
> 
> _الله يستر  .._
> 
> _مع السلامه  .._
> 
> _انتظروني مع  الحل .._
> ...



* 
وعليكم السلام والرحمه والبركه عنودتي

      إن شاء الله وننطرج حبيبتي


وأعيد وأقول لا تتعاملين مع السودوكو على انها شيء لازم تخلصينه يعني ما تهدينها إلا إذا حليتيها 

لا لا . . إعملي باللي قلتلج ، ويمكن تنفعج هذي النقاط :

لا تصملين على رقم معين إذا ماعرفتين شنو اتحطين ، ببساطه إنتقلي لمكان فارغ آخر وحاولين فيه وإرجعي للأولي تالي

لاتجهدين روحج ، اعطي روحج أوقات راحه مو شرط الحل يأتي دفعه واحده

قد ياتي على مراحل  يعني حلو لو تكملين جزء جزء

وأخيرن والأهم اعطي أمور حياتج الأولوية حسب أهميتها

يعني واجباتج الدينيه  من صلاة ومن علاقتج مع اهلج

وواجباتج المدرسية --- الدراسه والمذاكرة

الراحه من نوم وإسترخاء 

والسودوكو اعتبريها جزء وجزء اصغير من يوميتج

ولاتستعجلين تره مافي ضغط ولا ديدلاين Deadline







وبالتوفيق حبيبتي




دمتي موفقه* 



*
*
 
 * 

*
* و*


* و جمعه امباركه*











**

----------


## ward roza <3

ننتظر السودكوو

----------


## عنيده

السلاام ..
عجزت وانا احاول احلها جربت اربع مرات دائما شي غلط ..

بس ما امبي استسلم ..

شسوي ؟؟

المشكله حاسه فيها غلط .. 

لانه مو راضيه تضبط معاي ..

موفقه انين ..

----------


## 7mammah

**




















> السلاام ..
> عجزت  وانا احاول احلها جربت اربع مرات دائما شي غلط ..
> 
> بس ما امبي  استسلم ..
> 
> شسوي ؟؟
> 
> المشكله حاسه  فيها غلط .. 
> 
> ...




*
وعليكم السلام  ورحمة الله وبركاته عنود

هلا وغلا غناتي

لاترهقين روحج

ريحي منها

ولاتخلينها تشغلج عن سواء أمورج الحياتيه

أو حتى مواضيعج اهني بالمنتده

بس كنت حابه أشوف مستواج مع السودوكو من المستوى الصعب

ومافيها أخطاء بس هي أصعب من اللي قبلها

تركيها عنج الحين

وارجعي لها بأوقات ثانيه

لا واني بعد كنت ناويه احط لش لو حليتيها المستوى اللي أصعب من الصعب

المهم بس كنت حابه أشوف تقدرين عليها

وإلا لسى السودوكو مابديناها بالشكل الإعتيادي 

وماخذت توها مسارها الطبيعي كمسابقه

وراح نبدأ بعد الدروس السودوكو كمسابقه طبيعيه

بحيث ما تؤثر على مسابقاتي الاخرى كمان

خذي راحتج
**







وبالتوفيق حبيبتي




دمتي موفقه* 



*
*
 
 * 

*












**

----------


## 7mammah

**













*صباح السودوكو*










*


لا بأس ، ُأفضـِّـلُ  إنتظار عنوده

لأنني أريد للدروس أن تكون متتابعه

هي في الحقيقة ليست دروس بالمعنى

هي طرق وتكتيكات ووسائل لحل السودوكو

سأبدأها لكن بشكل منظـّـم

يعني أبدأ بطرق المستوى السهل

ثم نخوض مسابقات بالمستوى السهل

وبعدها تبدأ طرق للمستوى المتوسط

ثم نخوض مسابقات المستوى المتوسط

وأخيرا ً طرق المستوى الصعب

ثم نخوض مسابقات المستوى الصعب

كذا أحسن لأنها بتكون منظـّـمه 

وكمان بتكون متدرّجه


 


*



*
*
 
 * 

*
* و*

* وصبحكم الله  بالخير*











**

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اسعد الله  اوقاتك ابنتي* 

*طريقة سليمة  وهي موجهة للجميع بدون استثناء* 

*يطلع فيها الكل على الطريقة  ويتعلم* 

*وانا معك في اعطاء دروس متدرجة من السهل  للصعب* 

*وان شاء اللة سنتابع كل جديد * 

*مع كل  التقدير   والاحترام   والمساندة* 


*ابو طارق*

----------


## ward roza <3

ننتظر السودوكو

----------


## 7mammah

**













*صباح السودوكو*










*


*



> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *اسعد  الله  اوقاتك ابنتي* 
> 
> *طريقة  سليمة  وهي موجهة للجميع بدون استثناء* 
> 
> *يطلع  فيها الكل على الطريقة  ويتعلم* 
> 
> *وانا  معك في اعطاء دروس متدرجة من السهل  للصعب* 
> ...




* طابت أوقاتك والدي

نعم هذا هو عين العقل

وهذا هو الكلام السليم

ويعين الله ياعبدالله

سأنوّع في هذه الطرق والوسائل

بأساليب مختلفه

لإختلاف الأذواق ولإختلاف الطريقه التي يفهم منها كل واحد

بل سأشرح طرق تنفع لحل السودوكو بدءا ً من السهل للصعب

لكن بعدها سأرجع للتركيز على السهل فقط

فالصعب مثلا ً أتوقع أن نصل له خلال ثلاثة شهور

يعني بعد ثلاثة شهور أبدأ في طرح شبكات سودوكو من المستوى الصعب

ولابد من ذلك

لابد للشيء - أي ّ  شيء - أن ياخذ وقته الكافي والطبيعي

*



> *مع  كل  التقدير   والاحترام   والمساندة* 
> 
> 
> *ابو  طارق*



 
* :.^_^:.  


*



> ننتظر السودوكو




* إن شاء الله حبيبتي 

بس نفرغ من عرض لبعض طرق حل ّ السودوكو مستوى سهل

وانحط شبكات سودوكو  بإنتظام في أوقات منتظمه وابمهلة معينه

في الحقيقة لا أركز على عامل الوقت حاليا ً

حاولي تستوعبي الدروس  اللي رايحه أطرحها



وبالتوفيق غناتي
 



 


*



*
*
 
 * 

*
* و*

* وصبحكم الله  بالخير*











**

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله شي جميل ما تقدميه انونه غناتي 
والبابا مساعدك هنا 
ما شاء الله نشاط رائع 
اتمنى ان ادخل هالعالم 
توني البارحه اشوف السودوكو في جوالي الجديد وتذكرتش على طول 
حليت الفل ون بس 
ان شاء الله اتشيطر وافوز معاكم

----------


## 7mammah

**













*صباح السودوكو*










*


**


*



> الله شي جميل ما تقدميه انونه غناتي 
>  والبابا مساعدك هنا 
>  ما شاء الله نشاط رائع 
>  اتمنى ان ادخل هالعالم 
>  توني البارحه اشوف السودوكو في جوالي الجديد وتذكرتش على طول 
>  حليت الفل ون بس 
>  ان شاء الله اتشيطر وافوز معاكم



 


* حي الله الدين


حي الله . . . امعلمه عفاف

تسلمي امعلمتي الغاليه على كلماتش الحلوه

وتسلمي على شيسة الحلاوة

والسودوكو بس تمارسيها تدمنيها بقوه

ولاتخافي دا قررتي اخوضيها اهني اويانه

فلش معامله خاصه

يعني انتينه امعلمه انحط الش سودوكو دينيه 

علاشان اتحسي ابروعة السودكو بس بأجواءش الدينية المفضلة

كيف ؟ ما أمزح في هادي الأشياء طبعن

علا فكره السودوكو لاتقتصر على الأرقام فقط

بس أي شيء نقدر نستبدله بالأرقام

الأل**و**ان ، الصور ... الخ الخ  أي شيء

ويلا راح أبدي اوياش

ابسودوكو من* *المستوى السهل*
*
وكمان من الفئة السهله من المستوى السهل

خطوه خطوه ابمشي اوياش

نفسي طويل

هادي سودوكو من المستوى السهل فئة سهل



لكن اباحط بدال الأرقام ألقاب أربعه من المعصومين صلوات ربي وسلامه عليهم أجمعين

فتصير كدا





يلا حليها ، هادي مخصوصه الش

مستوى اهواااي بدائي

وابيا وكت حليتيها هاتيها

وأتدرج اوياش بكل فئات المستوه السهل





وبالتوفيق امعلمتي


واما اني فسأبدأ دروسي










و


وصبحش الله بالخير
  



 


*











**

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السلام عليكم ..
صباح الخير..
عفوا انين .. صارت فيني لقافه شوي وحبيت احل السودوكو اللي حطيتيها لعفاف 
لاني مااعرف لها من قبل ولااحبها بالرياضيات . حسيتها بالكلمات بسيطه وبما انها مستوى سهل ،حبيت من باب التجربه لا شيء ..


اتمنى ماضايقتكم في اجابتي .. وماابغى اي تقييم ..لاني فقط اتعلم .،،
والله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه ..
واعتذر منكِ انين ومن عفاف ..
دمتم بخير
..

----------


## 7mammah

**













*صباح السودوكو*










*


**


*



> السلام عليكم ..
> صباح الخير..
> عفوا انين .. صارت فيني  لقافه شوي وحبيت احل السودوكو اللي حطيتيها لعفاف 
> لاني مااعرف لها من قبل  ولااحبها بالرياضيات . حسيتها بالكلمات بسيطه وبما انها مستوى سهل ،حبيت من باب التجربه لا شيء ..
> 
> 
> اتمنى ماضايقتكم في  اجابتي .. وماابغى اي تقييم ..لاني فقط اتعلم .،،
> والله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه  ..
> واعتذر منكِ  انين ومن عفاف ..
> ...



  


* وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته شذى الزهراء

صبحش الله ابنور الإيمان

خوش لقااافا

بس عن روحي مقبول الحل

وطبعن صح

وعن روحي أقدر أتفهم حبش للأئمة وماقدرتي اتقاومي

ولهاتقييم مضاعف

  بس عااد مالي شغل انتين اتحاسبي ويا معلمه عفاف

ههههههه صارت بوجهش السالفه احين شذى
**
ويعطيش الله ألف عافيه








و


وصبحش الله  بالخير
  



 


*











**

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مرحبا ..
تسلمي انوونه ع رحابة صدركِ وقبولكِ الحل .
عدت سريعاً.. بالارقاام ..


بس للتمرس .. علشان اعرف اتعلم بالفئه الصعبه..
ربي يعطيكم الف عاافيه..
ولتعذرني عفافي الغاليه.. :embarrest: 
تحياتي لكم..

----------


## 7mammah

**













*صباح السودوكو*










*


**


*



> مرحبا ..
> تسلمي انوونه ع رحابة  صدركِ وقبولكِ الحل .
> عدت سريعاً.. بالارقاام  ..
> 
> 
> بس للتمرس .. علشان اعرف  اتعلم بالفئه الصعبه..
> ربي يعطيكم الف  عاافيه..
> ولتعذرني عفافي  الغاليه..
> تحياتي لكم..



   


* ياهلا شذى وكمان الحل بالأرقام صح

وأترك التعليق لمعلمتي عفاف اهاهاهههاه

ماخليتي لها شيء  وي

طبعن من حقش اتجربي اتحليها

وماراح معلمه عفاف تزعل بلعكس راح تفرح

ولاتخافي امعلمه عفاف انعوضها ابوحده 

معلمه عفاف

لأن شذى حلت الفئة السهلة 1 من المستوى السهل

فأحط لش

المستوى السهل كمان لكن الفئة 2

وطبعا نفس الحجم  4 × 4

ونلاحظ الحجم 4 × 4 به اربع شبكات صغرى  2× 2


 



والمطلوب

إملئي الخلايا الفارغه

باسماء المعصومين الأربعه عليهم السلام

بحيث ما يتكرر أي ّ إسم في أي ّ صف وأي ّ عمود

أو شبكة صغرى 2 × 2
** 


وعن روحي  سأعود أما بعد ساعات لبدء أول درس

أو بالغد




و


وصبحكم الله   بالخير
  



 


*











**

----------


## حساسه بزياده



----------


## 7mammah

*

*











*ثـبـاح السودوكو





*
 
* والآن  تعالوا إلى بعض دروس السودوكو

لقد قمت بإستعادة هذه المشاركة 

لأنطلق منها
 
فلنبدأ إذن . .  




إذا كنت من رواد هذه الصفحه ، فأنت بالغالب على معرفة  ودراية بقواعد السودوكو  : مليء الخلايا الفارغة في الشبكة بالأرقام من 1 إلى 9  ، بحيث لا يحتوي أي صف ّ أو عمود أو شبكة صغرى 3×3 على نفس الرقم مرتين

إذن فالسودوكو هي شبكة  9 × 9 

وتتكون من 81 مربعا ً صغيرا ً خاليا ً

من تسعة صفوف

من تسعة أعمدة

من تسعة شبكات صغرى من حجم  3× 3 

ونريد ملئها بالأرقام من واحد إلى تسعه  هذا أولا ً

وبحيث لا يتكرر أي ّ رقم مرتين بأي ّ صف ، عمود أو شبكة صغرة هذا ثانيا ً
 
لكن في الواقع فإن ماوراء هذه الوصفه السهلة يمتد تنوّع ٌٌ واسـِـع ٌ ٌ من  التكتيكات والطرق والوسائل الـُمعقدَّة  والتي ُتستخدم لحل ألغاز  السودوكو .

كثير من* *ألغاز** السودوكو يمكن حلها بإستخدام طرق بسيطة .  على أي ّ حال فحسب مايقرره خبراء السودوكو فإن ألغاز السودوكو الأشد صعوبة تكون مصممة بحيث تحتاج إلى  ذكاء أكبر لحلها .

وهدف هذه الدروس هو تقديم بعض الطرق لحل ألغاز السودوكو بعيدا ً عن الوسائل السهلة والتقليدية

إنما لازم اخبركم أنو مافي شيء سهل بالدنيا ، يعني صحيح هذه الطرق - لمن سيفهمها - ستساعده على حل أشد ألغاز السودوكو  صعوبة ، لكنها هذه الطرق هي نفسها تحتاج إلى جهد حقيقي لفهمها






وفقط قبل البدء لنتفق على بعض المصطلحات الفنيـّـة

في الحقيقة مصطلحين مهمين وهما

أولا ً : أي صف ّ أو عمود أو شبكة  3×3 " شبكة صغرى " ُيطلق عليها ُمسمى " مجموعة "

وثانيا ً : الأرقام  الـُمرشـّـحة نقصد بها تلك الأرقام الغير معطاة  والتي يمكننا بها مليء الخلايا الفارغة


هناك طرق عديدة 

سأبدا بدءا ً بالرد القادم بطريقة تعتمد على التركيز على الأرقام  المرشحة هذه


سأواصل الآن وسيكون الشرح  مدعما ً بأمثلة بالصور  إن شاء الله

و

وللشرح بقية
 

* **

----------


## 7mammah

*

*











*ثـبـاح السودوكو





*
 
* 
 
ولـنـواصـــل . .  




بعض الحقائق عن السودوكو :

كل شبكة سودوكو مصممه بحيث هناك حل وحيد خاص لها

يقرر الإحصائيون أن هناك عدد من ألغاز السودوكو يعادل

هذا الرقم

6,670,903,752,021,072,936,960

يمكن إنتاج هذا العدد من ألغاز السودوكو  !
** 





هناك قواعد أو أشياء مساعدة بدائية يستخدمها البعض

أثناء حلـهم لألغاز السودوكو


ومنها

قاعدة الواحد فقط

وهي تعني أن أي خلية فارغة تحتمل رقما ً واحد لايمكن ملئها بغيره

قاعدة الـ 45

عندما نعمل على شبكة سودوكو من حجم 9 × 9

فإننا نعلم بديهة ً أن كل صف يجب أن يحتوي الأرقام من واحد إلى تسعة

كذلك كل عمود 

كذلك كل شبكة صغرى 3 × 3

وبعبارة أخرى

فمجموع أرقام كل صف تكون خمسة وأربعين 45

كذلك مجموع أرقام كل عمود تكون 45

كذلك مجموع أرقام كل شبكة صغرى 3 × 3 تكون 45

فمتى كان المجموع أقل / أكثر من هذا نعلم أن هناك خطأ قمنا به


لكن تعالوا إلى طرق أكثر تقدما ً من هذا

سأبدأها بطريقة بسيطه على سودوكو من المستوى السهل  9 × 9







ولغز السودوكو هذا ُمعـّـد ٌ ٌ لهذا الغرض

لأطبـِّـق عليه


فقط لنتفق على أن

ع = عمود

ص = صف

ففي الشرح مثلا ً قد أذكر ص8 / ع9  لأشير على الخلية الواقعة عند منطقة تقاطع الصف الثامن مع العمود التاسع والتي هي هنا بهذا المثال الرقم 4

وأما كلمة  Block  فلاشك ادركتم أنها تركز للشبكة الصغرى 3× 3

فكذلك عندما أذكر " بلوك  1 " فسأكون اشير إلى شبكة صغرى كامله هي هنا الأولى مثلا ً

أحتاج هذه الإختصارات لأنني أثناء الشرح سأذكرها هكذا ع3 مثلا ً وأعني بها العمود الثالث

وذلك لتسهيل الكتابة علي فقط

ولأنها تخدمنا - أنتم وأنا - في أغراض الشرح

أن أفضل طريقة في الغالب للمبتديء في تعلـّـم السودوكو هي أن يعمل على حل جزء من اللغز يكون هو الأسهل
 
وسأعمل على حل هذا اللغز بدءا ً بالرد القادم

ساترك هذه المشاركه خاصة بفهم الإرشادات

وسأبدا ً حالا ً بحل اللغز بطريقة تفصيلية مشروحه

مع بعض الإرشادات المفيدة

إنما ساحتاج لوقت

مرحى مرحى  فالآن فقط استطيع ان أنطلق برشاقة 

بعد ان وضعت الأساس


فلندخل هذا العالم الجمييييييييييييل



 
و

وللشرح  بقية
 

* **

----------


## 7mammah

*

*











*ثـبـاح السودوكو





*
 
* 
 
ولـنـواصـــل . .  




بعض الحقائق عن السودوكو : " الطريف منها هذه المرة "

 ثبت أن السودوكو حقيقي قابلة للإدمان عليها مثل المواد التي يدمن عليها الإنسان كالشوكولاته

  بعض ضحايا إدمان السودوكو والذين تظهر عليهم أعراض إدمان شديدة ُيمنعون من مغادرة منازلهم إلى أعمالهم قبل حل لغز سودوكو 


** 








والآن هذا لغزنا ، لنتذكره ولنرجع إليه  

***
*
ولا تنسوا قاعدتنه الذهبية : كل صف ، كل عمود ، كل شبكة صغرى 3 × 3 يجب أن تحتوي على الأرقام من 1 إلى 9 ويجب ألا يتكرر أي ّ رقم منها 

 


**حل اللغز* :
* 
1- أبحث عن مكان جيد للبدء منه . تستطيع البدء بالعمل عموديا ً ، أفقيـّـا ً ، أو العمل ضمن بلوك محددة " شبكة صغرى " ، بما أن ع4  به ستة أرقام جاهزة  ُمعطاة فإنك قد تجد أنه من الأفضل البدء عموديا ً من هذا المكان بالتحديد

2- في ع4  فإننا بحاجة للأرقام 2 ، 4 وَ 5  وذلك لإكمال هذا العمود 

إذا ألقيت نظرة خاطفة على البلوكات " بلوك 2 ، بلوك 5 و َ بلوك 8 معا ً ، فستلاحظ أنها البلوك 8 وحدها هي التي لا تحوي الرقم 5 

إذن فهي البلوك الوحيده والتي يجب أن يذهب إليها الرقم 5

وبما أنه هناك مربع " خلية " واحد فقط خال ٍ في العمود الرابع ضمن نطاق البلوك 8 

فنضع الرقم 5 في البلوك 8  في مكان تقاطع ص 9  و َ  ع4

كما سأفعل بالشكل بالأسفل






ع4  لايزال بحاجة إلى رقمي 2 و َ 4 ، لكنك لاتستطيع حتى الآن تحديد بدقة أين يتوجب عليك وضع كل منهما .لهذا ينبغي عليك المضي فطالما أن لديك خمسة من الأرقام التسعة التي أنت بحاجه لها لمليء البلوك 8  ، لنرى إن كان بإستطاعتنه مليء بعض الخلايا الفارغه

بلوك 8 لاتزال بحاجه للأرقام 2 ، 6 ، 8 وَ 9 

لاحظ جيدا ً أن هناك رقم 6 موجود في البلوكات " الشبكتين الصغريين " 7 وَ 9 المجاورتين أو المحاذيتين

كذلك لاحظوا هناك رقم 8 ُمعطى في الشبكتين الصغريين " البلوكات "  5 وَ 7 .

لنبدأ بهذين الرقمين أولا ً . . .

4- بلوك 7 تحتوي الرقم 6 في  ص7 

بلوك 9 بها الرقم 6 في ص 9 

إذن فالـ 6 التي أنت بحاجة لها للبلوك 8 يجب أن ُتوضع في ص8

بما أن مكان واحدأصبح خاليا ً الآن في البلوك 8 فضع الرقم 6 في تقاطع ص8/ع6






5- بالإستمرار في العمل على حل البلوك 8 ، لانزال بحاجة للأرقام 2 ، 8 وَ 9

بملاحظة ان العمود السادس ( ع6 ) موجود به رقم 8  

وبهذا نستبعد المربعات الفارغة الموجوده على ص7 / ع6 

المكان الفارغ المتبقي ضمن البلوك 8 هو  ص9 / ع5 

إذن نضع الرقم 8 في هذا المكان 




اشعر بالإجهاد

سأتوقف

كذلك لأترك لكم الإستيعاب

وسأكمل خطوة خطوة الحل

أعلم أن بعضكم يستطيع بسهوله حلها

لكن ما افعله هنا هو التركيز خطوة بخطوة

أتعبتني الكتابة فسأتوقف هنا 

وسأعاود بالغد

فقط حاولوا تستوعبوا ما شرحت

حاولوا تستوعبوا إختصاراتي 

وهذه بداية جيدة

وبعد ان انهيها سأشرح أيضا ً طرق أخرى خاصه






 
و

وللدرس  بقية
 

* **

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين 
اسفه لتقصيري هنا 
شذاوي يعطيش العافية 
وثنتينا واحد 
ما راح ازعل من الحل 

ما ادري الرسام مو موجود اختفى 
جهازنا خرف ومو عارفه احل 
حصل خير 
هو من حظي اصلا لأن حاطه عدسات الاختبار دلحين 
عيني الكسلانة ضعفت اكثر على الفحص الجديد 
وكاني اختبرها الحين بس ما المفروض اركز كتير 

اشارك في مسابقات ثانية ان شاءء الله
انونه الغالية يعطيش العافية

----------


## 7mammah

**













*صباح السودوكو*










*

**ياهلا معلمتي

الله ايعينيش امعلمه العدسات متعبه

وانتبهي بعد في انفلونزا العدسات اللاصقه

يعنو دا فيش ازكام لا تلمسي عواينش بايدش وانتي ماغسلتيهم لانه ينتقل الفيروس للعدسه* *ويسبب مشاكل خطيره للعين* *لان الانسان من دون مايحس يلمس انفه وفمه بيده

فدايمن في حالات الزكام والانفلونزا اغسلي اياديش عدل



وإن شاء الله اتكوني كسرتي الكدو في نهاية صفر 

وقربتي اصيري زوجه خلااص

بس لاتهتمي السودوكو الفانيه مالش حلتها وحده

شوفيها شوفيها بعد حادفه امشاركتها بس رجعتها

وحلها صح
 
*
*


*[QUO


TE=حساسه بزياده;1172262][/QUOTE]    


* الحل صح حساستي 

ولش تقييم الحل طبعن

لكن تالي

الأنترنت زفت وياي من حوالي ساعه

ياعلي كل شويه يفصل

يعني نص ساعه على ما احط هاي لمشاركه

ويلا اني إتأخرت اليوم في القعده على المنتده

والسبب هالسودوكو 


ويمبى ليي أروح اشوف أمور بيتي

**



و


وصبحكم الله    بالخير
  



 


*











**

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موفقه انون

----------


## ward roza <3

موفقين ..ّّ~~

----------


## حساسه بزياده

*بس لاتهتمي السودوكو الفانيه مالش حلتها وحده*
*ياربي* 
*والله فشله*
*ترى أني ماكنت داريه* 
*شفها آخر رد وعلى طول*
*قلت أحل وياكم بماأني من زمان مامريت هالصوب*
*على طول لزقت الحل كان أطلع فوق إلهي محلوله*
*واطلع فوق إلهي مخصوصه* 
*شوفيها شوفيها بعد حادفه امشاركتها بس رجعتها*
*وش هالفشله چان احذف حلي* 
*أتاريش صدتيني* 
*المره الجايه يمبى ليي انتبه مادام فيه رادارات تصيدنا*
**

*الأنترنت زفت وياي من حوالي ساعه*
*ترى نفس المشكله عندي قام يفصل >>الله يستر كان ما تعب روحي بالگتيبه وتنحاش زي أمس وإللي قبلوا*


*ومشكوره على الصوره الحلوه حساستي*
*كل يوم أرد على جملتش دي وتنحذف وإلا ماتلزق>>*
*ترى اصورش أجمل غناتي بس مشكلتش ماتخليني أبوقهم كله من مركز التحميل* 
*أني مجنونة دول الحركات من أشوفهم على طول أمبا أصيدهم* 
*وحسستيني ابفرحه ان اهناك من يهديني صوره جميله*
*صدق عجل كل يوم بجيب لش منهم >>من وين يحظي فرمت الجهاز وطار كل شي*
*تراني أسعد لأنهم عجبوش*

----------


## ابو طارق

*دروس  جميلة  وواضحة للمبتدئين * 

*وطريقة  ممتازة لفهم حل السوديكو* 

*يعطيكي العافية ابنتي* 

*استمري  في دروسك  الرائعة* 


*مع كل تقدير* 

* ابو طارق*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 

مراحب على احلا انون العسل 

وحشششششششتيني مره 

سويت مخه مقفل على الرغم كانت تتمنى تعرف العبة هذي كم مره تحاول تتعلمها لكن تفشل 

لكن  راح تحاول تتعلمها منك شرح رائع ومميز 

ما ننحرم جديدك عسولة 

دمتي بود

----------


## 7mammah

**













*صباح السودوكو*














> موفقه  انون



 

*موفكااا امعلمتي*





> موفقين  ..ّّ~~



 

*موفقين خيوه حب آل محمد*





> *بس  لاتهتمي السودوكو  الفانيه مالش حلتها وحده*
> *ياربي* 
> *والله فشله*
> *ترى أني ماكنت داريه* 
> *شفها آخر رد وعلى طول*
> *قلت أحل وياكم بماأني من زمان  مامريت هالصوب*
> *على طول لزقت الحل كان أطلع فوق  إلهي محلوله*
> *واطلع فوق إلهي مخصوصه* 
> 
> ...




*
حساسوه 

أردودي بالإقتباس

أول شي تم السطو على جميع لسمايلات

وتتبعتهم على النت 



لكن اتعرفي لاحظت شي

ان اسمايلاتش حسيتهم جميله ابوسط مشاركتش وكلماتش

لكن لما ابروحهم جميلين لكن بليا روح*








> *دروس  جميلة  وواضحة للمبتدئين  * 
> 
> *وطريقة   ممتازة لفهم حل السوديكو* 
> 
> *يعطيكي  العافية ابنتي* 
> 
> *استمري   في دروسك  الرائعة* 
> 
> 
> ...




*يسلملي فريق الدعم والساندة

يعطيك العافيه والدي   

دوم بتشجعني بالقول والعمل  :.^_^:.

ميحرمنيش منك يارب*





> السلام عليكم 
> 
> مراحب على  احلا انون العسل 
> 
> وحشششششششتيني  مره 
> 
> سويت مخه  مقفل على الرغم كانت تتمنى تعرف العبة هذي كم مره تحاول تتعلمها لكن تفشل 
> 
> لكن  راح  تحاول تتعلمها منك شرح رائع ومميز 
> ...



* 
**
وعليكم السلام والرحمه والبركه سويتي

واااو زماان عنك سويتي




يا هلا فيش غناتي

الله صرتي كدا خلاص دايمن حامله الشنطه وتبغي تطلعي للأسواق

و ... لا لا السودوكو ماراح بالغالب تستوعبينها إذا تتبعتي شرحي الأخير

أنتي سويتي عندك طريقه سهله لفهمها

تأشرين بالعصاة السحرية مالتك على شبكة السودوكو فتطلع محلولة 

طيب طيب اني بمزح

الطريقه الصحيحه لفهمها بالنسبه لش

اعطيك شبكه من المستوى السهل مستوى 1 من السهل

وهنا راح تستوعبين السودوكو قواعدها طريقتها

وتبدأينها بشكل سهل

تالي راح تكوني مهيأة للشرح

لأن السودوكو إذا كانت جديده عليش لازم تبدأيها من أسهل مستوى

وهذه شبكة من المستوى البسيط مره 


والمطلوب حتى تعرفي قواعدها

المطلوب كما دائما ً وأبدا ً في ألغاز السودوكو

إملئي الخلايا الفارغه بالأرقام من 1 إلى 4

بحيث ما يتكرر أي رقم في أي عمود أو صف أو شبكة صغرى 2 × 2






دائما ً أعطي المبتدئين شيء عملي يعملوا عليه 

ليستوعبوا فالتطبيق ينجح أكثر من الشرح

وبنتظارش لو حبيتي اتجربيها

بالتوفيق غناتي سويتي


** 



 
و


وصبحكم الله بالخير 

*











**

----------


## 7mammah

*

*











*ثـبـاح السودوكو





*
 
* 
 
الردود إستهلكت وقتي

فما ينفع الآن اواصل بقية الدرس

فبالغد إن شاء الله أستأنف مابدأته بالأربعاء

والحقيقة ما أفعله لحد الآن هو فقط إعطاء من هو جديد على عالم السودوكو

إعطاءهم فكرة كيف نفكر لدى حلنا للسودوكو



بعدها ابدأ بعرض طرق خاصه

بدءا ً من المستوى السهل للصعب

فإلى الغد
** 





 
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واني جيت بالحل

----------


## Sweet Magic

*




وعليكم السلام والرحمه والبركه سويتي

واااو زماان عنك سويتي




يا هلا فيش غناتي

الله صرتي كدا خلاص دايمن حامله الشنطه وتبغي تطلعي للأسواق

و ... لا لا السودوكو ماراح بالغالب تستوعبينها إذا تتبعتي شرحي الأخير

أنتي سويتي عندك طريقه سهله لفهمها

تأشرين بالعصاة السحرية مالتك على شبكة السودوكو فتطلع محلولة 

طيب طيب اني بمزح

الطريقه الصحيحه لفهمها بالنسبه لش

اعطيك شبكه من المستوى السهل مستوى 1 من السهل

وهنا راح تستوعبين السودوكو قواعدها طريقتها

وتبدأينها بشكل سهل

تالي راح تكوني مهيأة للشرح

لأن السودوكو إذا كانت جديده عليش لازم تبدأيها من أسهل مستوى

وهذه شبكة من المستوى البسيط مره 




هلا والله غلاي انون 
يا الليت عندي عصا احل فيها السودوكي 
راح احاول اتعلمها منك لان شرحك حلو مره 
راجعه با حل الشيكة السهلة 
وابغى اعرف كيف احل الصعبة 
ودي لك 

*

----------


## Sweet Magic



----------


## 7mammah

**













*صباح السودوكو*










*

*



> واني جيت بالحل






QUOTE=Sweet Magic;1173889][/QUOTE]



*يا هلا معلمتي عفاف

يا هلا سويتي


لي عودة مع مشاركتيكما

بعد الفراغ من الشرح 

للتصحيح 

للتقييم

كذلك للمتابعه معكما

باقول بعدين ويش السالفه*
*




**








و


وصبحكم الله     بالخير
  



 


*











**

----------


## 7mammah

*

*













*ثـبـاح السودوكو





*
 
* 
 
   تأخرت على إكمال ماتبقى من يوم الأربعاء .. فنلحق بالوقت




بعض الحقائق عن السودوكو : 

*السودوكو أكثر من مجرد لعبة . في الواقع ، إنها صحيـّـة مفيدة وتحسن من بقاءنا أصحاء وكذلك بقاءنا ناجحين ، فالإنسان السليم إنما هو قادر على العيش لأنه قادر على تحدي الصعاب التي تعترضه في الحياة وهذا يتطلب عقلا ً نافذا ً حادا ً وثاقبا ً، وقد ثبتت علاقة السودوكو بتقوية الذهن وتطويره بما لا أستطيع الإطاله فيه هنا .



* *  السودوكو والثراء المادي 

واين جولد الذي وصل عبر جهود مضنية إلى إنتاج ألغاز السودوكو في مجلة خاصة بهذه الألغاز ، هذا الرجل يحقق من الثروة ما قدرة مائة ألف دولار شهريا ً ! واو 

وذلك من خلال مجلة تعنى بألغاز السودوكو وبكل إصدار تحمل المجلة معها ثمانين لغزا ً
 

** 








كان هذا هو اللغز الذي بدأنا العمل عليه 

***
 *

ووصلنه إلى هذه المرحله في الحل

وللمزيد يمكن مراجعة المشاركتين 167#   وَ    168#  من الموضوع


http://www.alnassrah.com/threads/100632-%D8%B3%D9%80%D9%80%D9%80%D9%88%D8%AF%D9%88%D9%83%D  9%80%D9%80%D9%80%D9%80%D9%88-__-Sudoku?p=1172383&viewfull=1#post1172383

وَ

http://www.alnassrah.com/threads/100632-%D8%B3%D9%80%D9%80%D9%80%D9%88%D8%AF%D9%88%D9%83%D  9%80%D9%80%D9%80%D9%80%D9%88-__-Sudoku?p=1172428&viewfull=1#post1172428

وسأختصر على كل حال حتى لايطول هذا الشرح البدائي

فسأكتفي بحل عامود واحد وهو كاف ٍ لكم لتصلوا لحل كامل اللغز إن إتبعتم نفس النهج

 


**تـتـمـّـة :

6-  لانزال بحاجة للرقمين 2 وَ  9  لإكمال البلوك 8 

لكن لايبدو هناك مجال واضح نستطيع من خلاله أن نجزم بأن أحد الرقمين هو فقط الوحيد الذي ينبغي وضعه في أي المكانين بالتحديد

لهذا يتوجب أن نتابع عملية ابحث ، أنظروا إلى  العمود 9 ( ع9 ) ولنحاول الحل عاموديا ً من جديد

7- ماهي الأرقام التي نحن بحاجه لها في العمود 9  ؟

8- إن قلتم  الأرقام 6 ، 8 وَ 9  فأنتم محقون ! عندما نحاول مع الرقم 6 في الخلايا الفارغة بالعمود 9 فسنجد أنه من الممكن أن يذهب إلى اي ّ مكان منها ( في هذه المرحله ) يعني لاتزال الصوره غير واضحه

إذن نحاول مع التالي وهو الرقم 8 . . . هل بالإمكان وضعه ص2 من البلوك 3 ؟

9- إذا أجبتم بـِـ " لا " ، فأنتم مرة أخرى محقون ! 

فالصف الثاني ( ص2 ) موجود به الرقم 8 ُمعطى ضمن البلوك 2 .

هل بالإمكان أن تذهب هذه الـ 8 إلى ص5 ضمن البلوك 6 ؟

إذا أجبتم بـِـ " نعم " ، فأنتم أصبتم ! فالبلوك 6 لايوجد بها رقم 8 ُمعطى 

كما أنه ليس هناك حاليا ً رقم 8 في الصف الخامس ( ص 5 ) 

لكن مهلا ً مهلا ً ، لاتقوموا ً بوضعها فورا ً إلى الآن

فهناك متبقي مكان ٍ خال ٍ واحد في ع9  ينبغي إستبعاده أولا ً

هل بالإمكان أن تذهب الـ 8 إلى ص6 من البلوك 6 ؟

11- لا . ليس بالإمكان ذلك فالصف السادس يوجد به رقم 8 

إن هذا يعني أن الرقم 8 يجب أن يذهب إلى الصف الخامس من العمود التاسع ( ص5 / ع9 )

مرحى ! لنضيف الـ 8 إلى اللغز الآن






12- لانزال بحاجة إلى 6 وَ9 في العمود التاسع 

وأصبح لدينا الآن مكانين فارغين فقط في العمود التاسع 

أحدهما في الصف الثاني والآخر في الصف السادس

هل تستطيع أن تحدد أين يجب وضع كل من الـ 6 وَ الـ 9  ؟

13- بنظرة فاحصه عند محاولتنا مع الـ 6  

فإننا لانجد ما يساعدنا على تحديد أنه الرقم المناسب بشكل قاطع

لكن ماذا عن الـ 9 ؟

14- إذا قلتم ان الرقم 9 لا يمكن وضعه في الصف السادس ( ص 6 ) لأن ص6 موجود به الرقم 9 ، فهذا صحيح وانتم محقون ، 

ولهذا فالرقم 9 يجب أن يذهب إلى الصف الثاني من العمود تسعة ( ص2 / ع9 )

وهكذا مع مكان فارغ واحد متبق ٍ في العمود التاسع ( ع9 ) تكونوا قد حددتم المكان الذي يجب أن توضع فيه الـ 6 وذلك من خلال عملية الإستبعاد التي قمنا بها هذه







**15- تهانينا ! لقد حللت  العمود التاسع بكامله وأنته في طريقك الآن نحو الإلمام بكيفية التعامل مع  لغز السودوكو هذا 

وساكتفي بحل العمود حتى لايطول الشرح كثيرا ً فيصعب فهمه

فبنفس الطريقة سنصل إلى حل اللغز كاملا ً* 
* 
وهذا هو الحل النهائي له 

إذا فهمتم كيف توصلنا لوضع الأرقام السابقة

فستتمكنون من حله بكامله بالسير على نفس النهج 







بعض ُ الإرشـــادات الـمـفـــيـدة :

عندما تقوم بحل ألغاز سودوكو فضع في الحسبان النقاط التالية :

* ليس هناك حاجة للتخمين ، فطالما أنك لم تنجح بعد في إستبعاد جميع الأرقام لتتأكد أن رقم وحيد هو الذي يجب وضعه بمكان فارغ ما ، طالما لم تتأكد فعليك أن تواصل إلى أن يتم ّ إستبعاد كل الأرقام ويتبقى ذلك الرقم الوحيد الملائم .

* بإمكانك العمل عموديا ً ، أفقيا ً أو ضمن بلوك . . . ينبغي أن تكون معتادا ً على العمل على الثلاث جهات فهذا يقلل من الصعوبة 

* في أثناء عملية حل اللغز ، فإنك قد تحتاج للقفز من بلوك إلى بلوك آخر وهذا مهم . ضعه في الحسبان

*  عندما تقوم بخطأ وتنتهي إلى أنك وصلت وضع رقمين في عمود أو صف أو بلوك 

فقبل أن تصاب بالياس وتستسلم أنظر حولك في الشبكة : هل هناك مكان يمكن وضع أحد الأرقام المكررة فيه  ومن ثم إعادة العمل عليه من جديد ؟

* لاتنسى دائما ً أن تنظر لـِـ " الصورة الكبيرة " ككل . فمن المساعد لك أن تكون قادر على ملاحظة الارقام المتواجدة حاليا ً في الصفوف والأعمدة والبلوكات المجاورة .. تماما ً كما فعلنا في الخطوتين 2 وَ 3 من التدريب على هذا اللغز . فلحل ألغاز السودوكو ينبغي أن تتمتع بعينين حادتين فاحصتين 

* إذا وصلت إلى طريق مغلق في حل لغز سودوكو ، فخذ بعض الراحه وعد له لاحقا ً

فأحيانا ً من الأمور المساعدة أن تعود للغز وأنته أكثر إنتعاشا ً ، خصوصا ً في الحالات عندما تكون متعبا ً أو في عجلة من أمرك 

* لاتفكر حتى مجرد تفكير في فكرة أن تحل ألغاز سودوكو من المستويين المتوسط والصعب قبل أن تكون إعتدت على حل ألغاز سودوكو المستوى السهل ووصلت إلى مرحلة من الإتقان للمستوى السهل  . . . وإلا فسينتهي بك الأمر إلى أن ُتصاب بالإحباط وستشعر بعدها بعدم الرغبة في ممارسة حل ألغاز السودوكو

*عند العمل على حل لغز السودوكو على ورقة ، فإن بعض الممارسين للسودوكو يفضلون كتابة الأرقام المتبقية لكل عمود أو صف ومن ثم يقوموا بشطب أو محو الرقم الذي يتوصلون إلى وضعه بمكان فارغ

وهذا مثال





اما الآخرون فيفضلون وضع الأرقام المرشحة لمليء الفراغات يضعونها بخط صغير بداخل الخلية الفارغة ليساعدهم هذا على المتابعة بتركيز أكبر

يعني هكذا 






آخرون يشعرون بإرتياح اكبر عندما يعملون على حل لغز السودوكو وهم يقولون الأرقام في أذهانهم أو حتى بصوت عال ٍ 

وأنته لك مطلق الحرية في العمل على أي من هذه الطرق والتي تشعر معها بالإرتياح وأنها تلائمك 

إعمل بالطريقة التي تشعر أنها تريحك وتجعلك أكثر كفاءة في حل اللغز




بقي بعد هذا الشرح البدائي أن أعرض بعض الطرق الخاصة لحل ألغاز السودوكو

وهذا ما سأفعله بالغد

هناك عدة طرق خاصة

سأختار بعضها وأقوم بشرحها

أشعر أن الوقت أدركني

وهناك بعض المشاركات بحاجة لردود فعذرا ً لذاك 






 

ولنا بالغد لقاء
 

* **

----------


## 7mammah

**













*صباح السودوكو*










*

*



> واني جيت بالحل






QUOTE=Sweet Magic;1173889][/QUOTE]



*معلمتي عفاف


سودوكوش صح

سويتي


السودوكو صح


الحلولـ صح*
 *

قيمتها  تقييممضاعف لكل منكما

والآن سأتدرّج معكما إلى درجة اعلى من نفس المستوى طبعا ً 


وما سأفعله هو ما يلي

أولا ً سأطبـِّـق أمامكما على لغز مشابه للذي سأعطيه لكما

ثم أعطي لكل منكما سودوكو خاصه بها

حتى لايحدث تداخل

والغرض طبعا ً لقياسالمستوى ولتعلـّـم السودوكو بالشكل الصحيح

فلن تتعلم الصعب مالم تخوض السهل أولا ً

إن شاء الله سأبدأ الآن


**








و


وصبحكم الله      بالخير
  



 


*











**

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*













*ثـبـاحالسودوكو





*
 
* 
 







ياهلا فيكن

سويتي

امعلمتي عفاف

لأنكن أنجزتن السودوكو مستوى سهل درجه 1

فتعاليا معي نتدرّج لمستويات أعلى لكن بشكل منظم درجه درجه

وهذا هو المهم في تعلـّـم السودوكو بالشكل الصحيح

البدء بالسهل بأدنى درجات المستوى السهل ثم الإنتقال لأعلى درجه درجه

أنتقل معكم للمستوى سهل درجه 2

وشبكتنه هي كمان 4×4

وقبل لا أعطيكم السودوكو الخاص بكل منكما

سأطبق لكما على مثال مشابه وهذا أقوم به بشكل خاص لكما

ثم سأطرح لكل منكما شبكة لها وحدها تختلف عن الأخرى حتى مايصير تداخل

وطبعا ً يستطيع من أراد تعلـّـم السودوكو المتابعه كمان معانه بالشرح

فيلا نبدأ  * *. . .*
*
وماتخافوا من طول الشرح

امكن يبين طويل لأني سأشرح خطوة خطوة 

والمطلوب القراءة بتأني وتركيز

وبعدها تشوفوا الشيء كله سهل وممكن إستيعابه بلحظات

ولو واجهتما صعوبه قوما بإعادة التركيز بالشرح لكل خطوة إلى أن تصبح الصوره واضحه

ويلا هادا هو لغزنا

***
*








1- هادي شبكة سودوكو 4×4 وهي التي سنعمل على حلـّـها 

طبعا ً نلاحظ شبكة السودوكو 4×4 بتحتوي على 4 أعمدة ، 4 صفوف ، وأربع شبكات صغرى من حجم 2×2

وسميتهن الشبكات الصغرى 2×2  A , B ,C , D

" ركزوا على طريقة تفكيري  عندما ابدأ الحل



2- إتفقنا من شرح سابق على اننا لما نبدأ في حل لغز سودوكو انو نبدأ بشكل منظم لا عشوائي يعني فينا نختار عمود من الأعمدة ، صف من الصفوف أو شبكة صغرى للعمل عليها

هنا في لغزنا هذا سأختار البلوك سي أو الشبكة الصغرى* *C** وهي اللي محددتها بالأزرق

تعالوا بالخطوة القادمة نشتغل عليها







3- نلاحظ أن هادي الشبكة الصغرى C بتحتوي على رقم وحيد فيها وهو رقم 3

والمعروف عندي انو اي عمود ، صف أو بلوك لابد من إحتواءها على الأرقام من 1 إلى 4 وبدون تكرار للأرقام

الموجود عندي رقم 3

لاحظوا للتسهيل عملت علامات إستفهامات على الأماكن الفارغه ياللي لازم نملأها بالأرقام الناقصه البلوك سي بتحتاج للأرقام 1 ، 2 ، 4 

خلونه نتناول الأماكن الفارغه مكان مكان ونشوف كيف المفروض نفكر

كما بالصوره بدأت بعلامة الإستفهام اللي بالصف الثالث

حطيت نوتة زغيره بركن الهلية الفارغة بالأرقام المرشحة والمتاحه لي لوضعها في هذه الخلية بالتحديد

والهدف الآن القيام بعملية إستبعاد للأرقام التي لايمكن مليء هذه الخليه بها إلى أن يبقى عندي رقم وحيد هو الذي أضعه

فمثلا ً هنا لايمكن أضع الـ 3 ليش ؟ لأنو  هادي الشبكة الصغرى موجود بها الثلاثه وخطأ انو يتكرر ، بكذا إستبعدت الـ3

تعالوا نجرب الحظ مع الـ1 ---> كمانه لايمكن وضع الواحد لأنو راح يكون العمود الأول بكذا محتوي على الـ 1 مكرر مرتين ، إذن نستبعد الواحد

تعالوا نشوف الـ 4 --> لايمكن أضع الـ 4 عشانو الصف الرابع موجودة خلية معطاة بالرقم 4

ايش بقي معي ؟ الـ 2 ياللي ملونتو بالأزرق










3- إذن الرقم الصحيح لوضعه مكان علامة الإستفهام هذه هو الرقم 2 

وها أنا أضعه مكان علامة الإستفهام --> راجعوا الصوره بالأعلى

ثم أنتقل لعلامة الإستفهام اللي بجنبها عشانني أبغى أخلص العمل على هذه البلوك

لاحظوا وضعت بالأعلى بالخط الزغير رقمين هما اللي بقيوا لمليء البلوك هادي وهما الرقمين  1 و َ 4

تعالوا  نشوف أيهما يجب وضعه مكان علامة الإستفهام ؟

مرة أخرى لايمن وضع الأربعه لأنو هذا الصف يحتوي على رقم 4 ُمعطى من قبل

إذن هو الرقم 1










4- وهكذا وضعت الرقم واحد مكان علامة إستفهامي الثانية










5-  بسهولة متناهية بكون عارفه انو علامة الإستفهام المتبقة لايمكن أن تقبل غير الأربعه لأنها الرقم الوحيد المتبقي ياللي بتحتاجو البلوك* *C*
*




6- هنا وضعت الرقم 4 بمكانو الصحيح 








7- الآن وبعد أن ملأت بعض الفراغات وأكملت بلوك سأتابع لأرى هل هناك مكان سهل جدا ً لمواصلة العمل على حل اللغز من خلاله

هنا مثلا ً بلاحظ انو الصف الرابع به خلية واحدة فقط بقيت فارغة يعني أمرها سهل

وبدون تخمين إنما بالمنطق بفهم انو العدد ياللي ناقص للصف الرابع هو الرقم 3 لأنو بقية الأرقام من 1 إلى 4 موجودين

الآن وجدت عمود صار سهل أشتغل عليه وهو العمود الثالث ياللي محددتو بالوردي







8-  هنا مكان الخليه ياللي ماشره عليها بالسهم بسهوله بكتشف انو بيقبل فقط الرقم 2 من بين الرقمين 1 و َ 2 المتبقيين لإكمال العمود

طبعا ً مابقدر أضع الرقم 1 عشان راح يصير تكرار بالصف الثاني لو وضعته

فالرقم 2 هو الصح







9- وبقي في هذا العمود خلية واحده خالية فقط  وبنظرة سريعه فالرقم الذي يجب وضعه والذي لايمكن ان تقبل هذه الخلية الفارغه غيره هو الرقم 1 طبعا ً

وهكذا بعد أن قمت بتقليص عدد الأماكن الخالية سيصبح اللغز أكثر سهولة ورايحه بسهوله أنهيه بنفس النسق والأسلوب اللي مشيت عليه من البدايه

إلى ان أصل إلى الحل النهائي إلى اللغز وهو كما يلي





لايخوفكم طول الشرح

لأن المادة المشروحه سهله فهي سريعة الإستيعاب إن شاء الله

وإذا خبرتكم انو اني استمتعت في الكتابة والشرح على انو طويل فأكيد انتو راح تخبروني انكم استمتعتم بالقراءة والفهم

ودلحين صار أحطلككما لغزين لغز لكل منكما نفس مستوى هذا اللغز ياللي حليتو معكن بالصور والشرح

والمطلوب منكما إنجاز اللغز 

وقيمتو لكل منكما أربع تقييمات

وإذا حليتوه ننتقل لقياس المستوى اللي بعده

مع شبكة 6×6

شبكة 6×6 من المستوى السهل طبعا ً وفي حال النجاح في الحل فقيمتها تكون كاملة ً ست تقييمات لكل منكما

لكن خلونا في السهل الآن

بالرد القادم الآن بعد لحظات أطرح لكما لغزين لكل وحده منكما لغز* *



**



 






 


 

* **

----------


## 7mammah

**













*صباح السودوكو*










*
مرحبا كمان وكمان

سويتي

معلمتي عفاف


هذان اللغزان المخصصين لقياس مستواكما

وهما مشابهين تماما ً للغز اللي دوبي حليته لكما بالمشاركه السابقه


هذا اللغز لسويتي










هذا اللغز لمعلمتي عفاف



***
*

وبالتوفيق*


* 

**








و


وصبحكم الله       بالخير
  



 


*











**

----------


## عفاف الهدى

معلمة انين 

ترى صرت شاطره في السودوكو 
اتعلمتها في جوالي الجديد

وهذا حلي 

وشكرا للشرح المفصل

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي  الغالية* 

*أنين* 

*بالفعل  دروس  وشرح  مهم جدا* 

*مع تطبيقات  بسيطة  للمبتدئين* 

*واعتقد بأن  هذه المسابقة  سوف  تكون متقدمة* 

*جدا  في الايام القادمة  وان شاء الله  سوف اكون معك* 

*فيها  مشارك  في  الحل والتقديم  ومساعد  لكل المراحل* 

*مع كل التقدير والاعجاب  ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## آهات الحزن

ننتظر السودوكو

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 

مرحبا 

انون  يا عسل 

بكره علي امتحان  بس قلت لزم احل السودوكي 

لان الشرح روعة وبديت اعرف لها وكنت مستمتعة وانا احل وتطلع الاجابة صح 

انتظر اكون مبدعة في السودوكي في شبكات صعبة 




سلامي ودي لك

----------


## 7mammah

**













*صباح السودوكو*









*

ياهلا حياكم الرحمن


*



> *ابنتي  الغالية* 
> 
> *والدي الغالي*
> *أنين* 
> 
> *ابوطارق*
> 
> *بالفعل   دروس  وشرح  مهم جدا* 
> 
> ...




*
مع التحيه لفريق الدعم والمساندة معي هنا

واللي بعمل معي من خلف الكواليس












*



> ننتظر  السودوكو



 
*

أفتكرتش خيوه حب آل محمد

حياش الله غناتي آهات الحزن

وإن شاء الله اهني راح تنقلب آهات الحزن إلى صرخات فرح

لما اتحلي سودوكو وتستانسي انش حليتيها

يعطيكم العافيه
* 

* 

**








و


وصبحكم الله        بالخير
  



 


*











**

----------


## 7mammah

**













*صباح السودوكو*










*ح أبدأ مع الحلولـ اللي قدمتاها الغاليتين

معلمتي عفاف 

سويتي


*



> معلمة انين 
> 
>  ترى صرت شاطره في السودوكو 
>  اتعلمتها في جوالي الجديد
> 
>  وهذا حلي 
> 
>  وشكرا للشرح المفصل



 *

إستعجلتي اشويه امعلمتي عفاف

ركزي 

في أيّ صف وأيّ عمود وأيّ شبكاا صغرى لايجب أن يحدث تكرار للأرقام

وصار عندش تكرار بكل شبكه صغرى

عفر انتينه حطيتي ركم ابمكان وسبب الش هالمشكله

بس متأكده ترجعي وتحليها صح

ويلا هادي بعد الى المعلمه الغاليه شفاخه سنابسيه ولا أحلى للتشجيع




بإنتضارش امعلمتي ويلا يدي جاهزة ترعص على أيكونة التكييم
 

*



> السلام عليكم 
> 
> مرحبا 
> 
> انون   يا عسل 
> 
> بكره  علي امتحان  بس قلت لزم احل السودوكي 
> 
> لان  الشرح روعة وبديت اعرف لها وكنت مستمتعة وانا احل وتطلع الاجابة صح 
> ...



 
* 
وعليكم السلام والرحمه والبركه سويتي

تسلملي الأيادي

سويتي

إستوعبتي الشرح وطبقتي صح

والسودوكو صح






يعطيك ألف عافيه

تقييم × 4

وأنتي الآن جاهزة للإنتقال للمستوى اللي بعده 

مع شبكة  6×6  مستوى سهل  درجه 1

وعلا فكره سويتي تقدري كمان تعطي لاي طفل بحدك هادي السودوكو

لأنها مستوى مخصص للاطفال

مثلا ً حمودي جربي معاه إذا كان عمره أكبر من سبع سنوات

وراح تفيده مره 
*


* 

**









و



وصبحكم الله بالخير
   



 


*











**

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*













*ثـبـاح السودوكو





*
 
* 
 
وأترك المجال لمعلمه عفاف تأتي بالحل

واثناء ذلك

سأتسلى بطرح مزيد من الشرح

لكن بتنوّع هذه المره

آثرت في المثال المشروح السابق الإختصار

حتى لا تطول المادة المشروحه وتصبح عسرة الهضم

فلنتنوّع فالتنوّع مفيد

إذن  إلى درس جديد صغنون
** 


**



 






 


 

* **

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم

*













*ثـبـاح السودوكو





*
 
* 
 









 تعالوا مع شرح أكثر لمن يريد التعلـّـم

وهذا في الحقيقة إعادة لما تم ّ عرضه في صفحات الموضوع السابقه

إنما الخصه هنا - قبل الإنتقال لطرق خاصه لحل السودوكو بجميع مستوياتها

نبدأ مع السودوكو  --- أساسياتها

مكوناتها

قواعدها

يعني حتى من يفتح الموضوع لأول مره مافاته شيء وبيقدر يبدأ من هنا 




الــسودوكو

قواعد السودوكو بسيطة جدا ً

إنه الحل الذي يمثـِّـل التحدي في الواقع إنما القواعد فهي بسيطة

تعالوا نلقي نظرة على قواعد السودوكو مشروحه بشكل مصوّر



:. الـصـفـوفـ .:







بشكبة السودوكو الإعتياديه فهناك تسعة صفوف

كل صف يجب أن يحتوي الأرقام 1 ، 2 ، 3 ، 4 ، 5 ، 6 ، 7 ، 8 وَ 9

لايجب أن يتكرر أي ّ رقم  في أي ّ صف

وبعبارة أخرى فلايمكن أبدا ً أن يكون هناك صفين متطابقين بالأرقام 


في المثال المصوّر الـُمعطى بالأعلى فالأارقام 1 ، 2 ، 5 ، 3  هي الارقام الـُمعطاة

هذه الارقام لايمكن تغييرها

بقية الأرقام باللون الأسود هي الأرقام التي نقوم بمليء الخلايا الفارغة لإكمال الصف ّ


:. الأعـــمـــدة .:






هناك تسـ9ـعـة أعمدة في شبكة لغز السودوكو التقليدية 

ومثل القاعدة التي تنطبق على الصفوف ، فكل عمود يجب أن يحوي الأرقام من 1 إلى 9

ويجب ألا يكون هناك  أي ّ رقم مكرر في أي ّ عمود من أعمدة شبكة السودوكو

ولهذا فكل عمود مختلف تماما ً في ترتيب أرقامه عن الأعمدة الأخرى

وفي المثال بالأعلى فالأارقام 2 ، 6 ، 7 هي الأرقام الـُمعطاة والتي لايمكن تغييرها

ونقوم نحن بتعبئة الأرقام التي باللون الاسود لإكمال حل ّ العمود


.: الشبكات الصغرى .:





الشبكة الصغرى هي مربع بحجم 3×3 مثل التي بالصوره اعلاه

ومثل متطلبات السودوكو فيما يخص الأعمدة والصفوف ، 

فكل شبكة صغرى يجب أيضا ً أن تكتمل بإحتواءها الأرقام من 1 إلى 9

ويجب ألا يتكرر أي ّ رقم في أي ّ شبكة صغرى

ولهذا فلن تتشابه شبكتين صغريين أبدا ً

في المثال بالأعلى فالأأرقام 1 ، 2 ، 8 هي الأرقام الـُمعطاة 

وهذه لايمكن تغييرها

نقوم بمليء الفراغات بالأرقام باللون الأسود







وبإختصار

فإن قاعدة السودوكو الوحيدة والأبدية 

إكمال كل صف من الصفوف

كل عمود من الأعمدة

وكل شبكة صغرى

بحيث يحتوي كل صف ّ وكل عمود وكل شبكة صغرى على الأرقام من 1 ألى تسعه لمره واحده فقط بدون تكرار 
**



**







 


 

* **

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طبعا يوم شفت بنت اخويي اتصفق ليي وبالبس الشعبي كمان 
اتحمست مع اجواء الدوخلة وحليت بسرعه

حلي بهالطريقة ببين اني فهمت 
ما يحتاج اشرح واهدر 
بس اذا فيه تعليق معلمتي الغالية اتحفينا
ومنكم نستفيد

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن   الرحيم

*



 



 





 *ثـبـاح السودوكو





*
  
 * 
 ولنكمل بعضا ً من هذا الدرس البسيط . . . 



 




 
 هل تساعدني إستراتيجية فـعـّـاله في حل ألغاز السودوكو ؟





 إستراتيجية - - -> الـخـيـار الأوحد فقط



ومفادها البحث عن خلية فارغة بعمود أو صف ّ أو شبكة صغرى

بحيث تكون هي الخلية الوحيدة الفارغة في ذلك العمود أو الصف أو الشبكة الصغرى

والتي لا تحتمل سوى رقم واحد لاغير لملئها به




فمن الجيد البحث عن هذه الخلايا والتي لاتقبل لملئها سوى رقم واحد فقط لاغير

وفي المثال بالأعلى فإن الخلية التي بها الدائرة الحمراء من الممكن حلها وملئها بسرعة

نقوم بالعد من 1 إلى 9 وسنجد سريعا ً إنه الرقم 8 الذي ينقصنا

ولهذا نضعه في هذه الخلية الفارغة









وفي هذا المثال كذلك نجد أن هذه الشبكة الصغرى بها خلية واحدة فقط فارغة

وهي تقبل رقما ً واحدا ً فقط لاغير

فبالنظر إلى محتوياتها نعلم إنه الرقم 7

وطبعا ً - كما أسمعكم الآن تقولون - فإن أي ّ طفل بإمكانه حل ّ ومليء هذا النوع من الخلايا الفارغة عندما يكون على دراية بقواعد السودوكو  . . نعم هذا صحيح




والآن تعالوا لمثال آخر





في الصوره بالأعلى هنا مثال ثالث لخلية يمكن حلها بنفس إستراتيجية الرقم الوحيد لاغير

وهذا المثال طبعا ً يختلف عن سابقيه لكن سنطبق نفس الإستراتيجيه

فهيا ، هل تستطيعون أن تحددوا الرقم الوحيد لاغير والذي لاتقبل بغيره هذه الخلية الفارغة التي بها الدائرة الحمراء ؟


عند النظرة الاولى ، قد تعتقدون أنه لايوجد خلايا كافية محلوله تمكننا من معرفة الرقم الذي يجب وضعه في الخلية ذات الدائرة الحمراء . كل عمود وصف ّ وشبكة صغرى بها عدة خلايا فارغة :(

الحل :

لنتمكن من حل الخلية التي بوسطها دائرة حمراء

يجب أن نسأل أنفسنا : " ما هو الرقم الذي يمكن أن يذهب لهذه الخليه وماهو الرقم الذي لايمكن ان يذهب إليها ؟ "

لنرى ونحاول . 

حسنا ً الـ 1  لايمكن ان يذهب هناك لأن ص5 / ع1 من نفس الصف بها واحد

حسنا ً الـ 2 لايمكن أن تذهب إلى هناك لأن الخلية ص1 / ع5  من نفس العمود بها الرقم 2

حسنا ً  . . الـ 3 لايمكن ان تذهب لهناك لأن الخلية ص5 / ع9 من نفس الصف ّ بها ثلاثة 

حسنا ً . . الـ 4 لايمكن أن تذهب لهناك لأن الخلية ص5 / ع4 من نفس البلوك " الشبكة الصغرى " بها الرقم 4

حسنا ً . . الـ 5 لايمكن ان تذهب هناك لأن الخلية ص2 / ع5 من نفس العمود بها الرقم 5 

حسنا ً . . الـ 6 .. اممم نعم لنقل من الممكن ان تذهب هناك طالما أنه لايوجد رقم 6 بنفس الصف والعمود والبلوك .. لكن لاتضعوه حتى اللحظه ولنتابع

فقط لنسجل بالقلم الرصاص هذا الرقم 6 كإحتمال

ولنتابع عملية الإستبعاد هذه لبقية الأرقام

حسنا ً . . الـ 7 لايمكن أن تذهب لهناك لأن الخلية ص9 / ع5 في نفس العمود بها السبعة

حسنا ً . . الـ 8 لايمكن ان تذهب لهناك لأن الخلية ص5 / ع7 من نفس الصف ّ بها الثمانية

حسنا ً . . الـ 9  لايمكن أيضا ً ان تذهب إلى هناك لأن الخلية ص4 / ع6 من نفس البلوك بها الرقم 9

واو ! جيد ! لقد تأكدنا عمليـّـا ً الآن أن الخلية ص5 / ع5 وهي التي بها الدائرة الحمراء يجب أن تكون رقم 6 طالما أنه لا خيار آخر

مرحى ! لقد حللناها  

ستتمكن من إستخدام هذه التقنية البسيطة والتي أشرت إليها في درس سابق

وهي تقنية الخيار الوحيد فقط لا غير

ستتمكن من إستخدامها في جميع ألغاز السودوكو وقد شرحتها بشكل مبسط هنا

بعض ألغاز السودوكو البسيطه في الواقع يتم ّ حلها بهذه التقنية البسيطه فقط

على اي ّ حال ، ففي أنواع أخرى من ألغاز السودوكو فقد تحتاج إلى أن تجمع مع هذه الطريقة طرقا ً أخرى للعمل على حل اللغز

وأحيانا ً قد تجد انها الطريقة التي تبدأ بها حل اللغز

وحينا ً آخر قد لاتتمكن من البدء ولكن لابد في مرحله من مراحل اللغز ستعمل بها

إنما هناك طرق أخرى

وهذه بدائية 

ولهذا الدرس الصغنون بقية


بالغد

أشعر بكل خلية عصبيه وغير عصبية فيني تصرخ آآآه




و




وصبحكم الله بالخير




 
**



**







 


 

* **

----------


## 7mammah

**













*صباح السودوكو*










*

معلمتي عفاف 




*



> طبعا يوم شفت بنت اخويي اتصفق ليي وبالبس الشعبي كمان 
>  اتحمست مع اجواء الدوخلة وحليت بسرعه
> 
>  حلي بهالطريقة ببين اني فهمت 
>  ما يحتاج اشرح واهدر 
>  بس اذا فيه تعليق معلمتي الغالية اتحفينا
>  ومنكم نستفيد



  *


***
*

ماشاء الله عليش امعلمتي

إنتي حليتيهم ثنتينهم وبسرعه كمان

خلاص صرتي خبيره ابهالمستوى

تنتقلي لتصنيف أعلى

* *


وتم ّالتقييم × 4  بالكامل*

*يعطيش الف عافيه معلمتي*


*وأبد ماعندي تعليق الحل واضح وكامل

تعليقي الوحيد انش قلتي تعليق مو " تعليك "  اهاهاهاه ياويلي من عسو المعلمه*
 * 

**







 

 و



وصبحكم الله  بالخير
   



 


*











**

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحمد لله صح حلي

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي



----------


## Sweet Magic

مرحبا 

انون  

اتوقعت يكون في شبكة جديدة  متحمسة 

ننتظرك بكل شوق 

سلامي وودي لك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طبعا الفروشة شرحت الدرس اليها 

وحلت لحالها

وعطيتها هدية

----------


## كبرياء

*يبي له قعده ..!*
*رآجعه أن شآلله*

----------


## ward roza <3

خيتوووو انين اسمحي لي رح استخدم مسابقتش بمنتدى ثاني ابري ذمتي خيتوو 

وذكرت المصدر والكاتبة المبدعه انين

----------


## 7mammah

*

***








*
إن شاء الله سأعود مع مشاركاتكم

للردود والتعليق

مع الدرس

عند عودة مركز التحميل للعمل

مركز التحميل للمنتده يتم ّ الآن نقله إلى سيرفر آخر

ومتى عاد للعمل سأستأنف النشاط هنا

مع التحيه*












**

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واحنا بانتظار السودوكو اليديده

----------


## 7mammah

**








*
إعتذاري لعدم إضافة شيء اليوم

لعدم عودة مركز التحميل حتى اللحظه

كله خير إن شاء الله

للردود على المشاركات

للتصحيح

للتقييم

لإستئنافـ الدروس 

والمزيد

إلى يوم السبت بإذن الله

فلا أنشط بالخميس والجمعه لأنها إجازة زوجي الأسبوعية

وبكون منشغلة أغلب الوقت


بالنسبه لأختي حب آل محمد حلال عليش

وبدون إشارة لي بليز اههههه ومسويتني بعد كاتبه لا وبعد مبدعه

حبيبتي بالعافيه عليش النقل

للجميع اكرر الإعتذار 

وإلى الملتقى


 مع التحيه*
 











**

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش العافية 

ما قصرتي 

وجهود مباركة

----------


## عنيده

_السلاموووو .._

_يعطيج ربي الف الف عافيه خيتو .._

_وحشتني المساابقه جد جد .._

_بس عندي خبر مو كويس .._

_ما عرفت احلها عدل .._

_استسلمت الى الامر الوااقع .._

_جيكتها 7 مرات وما اصابت .._

_و استسلمت لما صادتني ضروف منعتني من التواجد .._

_راح انزل اخر شبكه سويتها .._

_عشان تشوفي وين غلطت مع كل مره الغلط غير بس يلا .._

_راح اعطيج السكودو الاولى اللي حليتها .._

_موفقه .._

----------


## عنيده

السلاام ...



موفقين ..

----------


## عنيده

_خيتو انين .._

_حبيت اشكرج ع التقايم .._

_انا لما حليتها ما كنت حاطه في بال يالتقايم .._

_كنت حاطه في بالي طلبت وحده وجابوها .._

_و حليتها .._

_اما هذي .._

_راح اصيح ما عرفت ا حلها .._

_و انا بطبيعتي بسرعه استسلم .._

_يعني حليتها بس اول يومين ما صارت بعدين ما فتحتها .._

_اسمحي لي عااد .._

_موفقه لكل خير .._

----------


## عفاف الهدى

قررت احاول احل سودوكو العنود 

واشوف بنفسي

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بـ الانتظااار ..~

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حاولت دوم يصير عندي غلط 

لسى بدري عالسودوكو الكبيرة عفر

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*مساء الخير*
*مرحبا انونة غناتي*
*عذر على التدخل بس حبيت اشارك انا كمان*
*واخذت سودوكو عنود وحليتها*
*وما توقعت نفسي احلها بسرعة يمكن اخذت فيها تقريبا 3 ساعات* 
*وهذا هو حلي لها*

*وان شاء الله يكون حلي لها صحيح يجوز فيها خطأ وانا ما انتبهت اله*
*وعذرا على اللقافة انونة حبيبتي*
*وتقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## 7mammah

**
















*ثــبـــاح الـســـودوكـــو*





*أنهيت تقريبا ً إعداد درس اليوم

وسأبدأ بالردود على مشاركاتكم ومن ثم البدء في الدرس




و


وصبحكم الله بالخير

* 












**

----------


## 7mammah

**















> 



 

*ياهلا بالفروشه 

بجد ماشاء الله عليش

إتعلمتي وحليتي صح 

تحياتي لأصغر مشاركة معانه اهني 

وقيمة شبكش أربـ4ـعـ4ــة تقاييم تساهلينهم*











> طبعا الفروشة شرحت الدرس اليها 
> 
>  وحلت لحالها
> 
>  وعطيتها هدية



 

*عدل امعلمه عفاف

جبتيللنا أصغر وأحلى فراشه مشاركة بحل السودوكو

وطريقش صحيحه امعلمتي

لازم اكافئيها على شغلها

علاشان تحس ابأهميتها

كمان إحرصي انو المكافأة تكون فد شيء بسيط مو متكلف

يعني اتكون عينيه ومو مكلفه وكمان تنوعي فيها كل مره

كدي أمثل أسلوب اتسويه ويا الصغيره

وتستحقي انتين بعد تقييم مني



والفروشه الصغنونه الها تقاييم الشبكه كامله تقييم × 4

وتم ّ التقييم الها    بيوم الأثنين الماضي

تحياتي لمعلمتي*


*وللصغيره كمان*





*و










وصبحكم الله بالخير*




**

----------


## 7mammah

> مرحبا 
> 
> انون  
> 
> اتوقعت  يكون في شبكة جديدة  متحمسة 
> 
> ننتظرك  بكل شوق 
> 
> سلامي وودي لك



 


*أهلين سويتي



بالفعل كان يفترض انو اطرح لك شبكة من المستوى السهل 

فأنتي الآن جاهزة لتجربة درجة أعلى من المستوى السهل

لكن ماقدرت من بعد الأثنين أسوي شيء

لكن اليوم موعدنا مع شبكتش من حجم 6×6  مستوى سهل 


الله ايسلمش سويتي ويعافيش

وأعتذر منش على التاخير اللي مو بيدي

وسيتم طرح الشبكة الخاصه بك في رد لاحق 

في الردود القادمه الآن

تحياتي لسويتي*












**

----------


## 7mammah

**















> الحمد لله صح  حلي



 

*بلي صحين بعد

وإنتقلتي إلى الدرجة اللي بعدها من المستوى السهل


 
*








> *يبي له قعده ..!*
> *رآجعه أن شآلله*






*كبرياء هنا ! ! 

معقوله كبرياء تترك مشاغلها وتتنزل لصفحتي اني ؟

حياش الله 

والسودوكو مافي أسهل امنها وراح تشوفيها سهله لو قررتي تتعلميها

تسلميلي*











> خيتوووو انين  اسمحي لي رح استخدم مسابقتش بمنتدى ثاني ابري ذمتي خيتوو 
> 
>  وذكرت المصدر والكاتبة المبدعه انين



 


*لا مانع حبيبتي حب آل محمد 

ولا حاجه لذكر إسمي

والزين انش مادكرتي إسم المنتدى لأن ممنوع

بس عن إستخدام المسابقه عليش بالعافيه خيوووه*












> واحنا بانتظار السودوكو اليديده



 
*
نعم هناك سودوكو الش اليوم

معا ً مع سويتي كل وحده الها شبكة خاصه ابها

وأثناء الردود القادمه أطرحها*









> يعطيش العافية 
> 
>  ما قصرتي 
> 
>  وجهود مباركة



 

*الله اعافيش امعلمتي

تسلمي

ببركات مشاركاتكم الروعه*









> بـ  الانتظااار ..~



 



*يا هلا 

:. روح وريحان :.

ماشاء الله أول مره أشوفك بالمنتدى

ومتحمسه بعد

يا هلا بيش معانه

إسمك جميل ويبعث على الإنشراح 

يعطيش ربي العافيه

دمتي بخير*
  

























*و










وصبحكم الله  بالخير*




**

----------


## 7mammah

**













> _السلاموووو .._
> 
> _يعطيج ربي  الف الف عافيه خيتو .._
> 
> _وحشتني  المساابقه جد جد .._
> 
> _بس عندي  خبر مو كويس .._
> 
> _ما عرفت  احلها عدل .._
> ...






*سلامووووووووووو عنوووودتي


يعافيج ربي ويسلمج غناتيه


وانتي وحشتينه كلنه جد جد

إلا بجد ابيوم الأربعا بس أفكر فيج وأقول لروحي وينها ذي إختفت موليه ماتبين

وكنت أتمنه لو أشوف منج رد ّ علاشان اساعدج في السودوكو مالتج الصعبه


إي إي مو اني كنت أتمنه أشوفج تتواصلين 

علاشان أساعدج خطوه ابخطوه فيها


وكان من الأفضل لما جيكتين عليها تخبريني 

وأنتقل معاج للخطوه الأولى في المساعده

أي يلا انجوف معاج الحل اللي توصلتين له

يوفقج ربي ياغناتي وإن شاء الله عدت الظروف على خير هلحين*










*و





وصبحج الله بالخير*






**

----------


## 7mammah

**
















> السلاام ...
> 
> 
> 
> موفقين ..








*وعليكم السلام عنودتي

طيب تعليقي على الحل مالج






شوفي انتي صار عندج لخطبه بسبب وضع أرقام في مكان أرقام ثانيه

بالتحديد رقمين 5 وَ 1 لخبطوج 


وهذا اللي سوى لج المشكله اببقية الصفوف والاعمدة والبلوكات

شوفي لو كنتي تابعتي وياي كنت خليت لج الصوره اسهل

كنت انطيتج الخلايا جميعها بكل إحتمالات الأرقام المرشحة فيها 

مثل جذي يعني حبيبتي





بس يلا مو مشكله

وعموما كان الشرح وقتها راح يكون صعب على بقية الأعضاء من المستوه المبتديء 


الله ايوفقج عنودتي

ويله انتي هم تابعي وياي للسودوكو مالتج 

لأن اني بعد عندي لج خبريه عنها

فهناك محاوله .. ممم ... تابعي وشوفي*






**

----------


## 7mammah

**











> _خيتو انين .._
> 
> _حبيت  اشكرج ع التقايم .._
> 
> _انا لما  حليتها ما كنت حاطه في بال يالتقايم .._
> 
> _كنت حاطه  في بالي طلبت وحده وجابوها .._
> 
> _و حليتها  .._
> ...








*حبيبتي عنود

التقاييم كانت من حقج

كان جهدج وتعبج وإستحقيتي 

واهني مستحيل تبذلي جهد ومايتم ّ تقييمج عليه


وبعدين بالعكس لازم تهتمين بجمع التقاييم مافيها عيب ولاشيء

علاشان لاسويتين انتي امسابقات كل ما زاد معدل تقييمج تزيد قوة نقاط تقييمج كمان

شوفي حتى اني احيان اخد إجازة من مواضيعي واتحول حالي حال المتسابقين مشاركة

ويكون هدفي جمع نقاط التقييم لزيادة قوة تقييمي وهذا كله أسويه لصالح المشاركين معاي

بالنسبه لتقييمج كان متناسب مع مستوه السودوكو اللي حليتيها وهي من المستوه  المتوسط

وبالنظر للسرعه في الحل الصح كمان

اههههه  لا لا غناتي ولا تصيحين ولا شيء

الأخيره كانت مستوه صعب 

بالعكس فرحتيني جذي انج بس يومين وتركتينها عنج

اني خوفي كان انج تشغلين بالج بها وتتركين امورج المهمة


و َ  وشدعوه حبوبه امسامحه وانتي اللي سامحيني تعبتج

بس تراا  عاد لاتزالين من ابطال السودوكو اهني

موفقين جميع يارب*





**

----------


## 7mammah

**












> قررت احاول احل  سودوكو العنود 
> 
>  واشوف بنفسي



 

*    لا معلمتي 

في المرحله اللي حنه فيها ما أحبذ لش اتحاولي تحلي سودوكو من هذا المستوى

خلينا في السهل

والش وحده لقياس المستوى السهل درجه 3  

سودوكو 6×6

أنتي وسويتي لكل وحده سودوكو 6×6 منفصله عن الثانيه

وهادي اللي أمباش اتركزي على حلها وتعلم طريقة حلها*







> حاولت دوم يصير  عندي غلط 
> 
>  لسى بدري عالسودوكو الكبيرة عفر



 

*ايه امعلمه مثل ماخبرتش انه في المرحله الحالية خلينه في المستوه السهل

وابنوصله هالمستوى الصعب ابيوم  امن الأيام*













**

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا يا هلا بالمعلمة 
واني راح اسمع الكلام 
مع ان المحاولة كانت ممتعة بالنسبة ليي 
لكن راح امشي معاش  خطوة بخطوة 
للعلم معلمة 
اشتغلت على مرت اخوي كمان ((شفايف وردية))
وعلمتها هي كمان وما شاء الله عليها حلت السودوكوا تبعي وتبع الفروشه وكانت 
مبسوطه حلتها في وقت قياسي جدا 
وكمان اختي علمتها وحلتها بعد عدة محاولات
وحديث الموسم عندنا السودوكو
والجميع ينتظر سودوكو جديدة 

موفقة انون ونحن بالأنتظار

----------


## 7mammah

**










> يا هلا يا  هلا بالمعلمة 
> واني راح اسمع الكلام 
> مع ان المحاولة كانت ممتعة بالنسبة ليي 
> لكن راح امشي معاش  خطوة بخطوة 
> للعلم معلمة 
> اشتغلت على مرت اخوي كمان ((شفايف وردية))
> وعلمتها هي كمان وما شاء الله عليها حلت السودوكوا تبعي وتبع الفروشه وكانت  
> مبسوطه حلتها في وقت قياسي جدا 
> وكمان اختي علمتها وحلتها بعد عدة محاولات
> ...





*وسودوكوش جاهزه امعلمتي انتين وسويتي

بس تبقى لي رد لمشاركة أخيرة

بعدها أحط السودوكو مالش ومال اسويت

وباحطها قبل لا أبدأ درس اليوم لأن الدرس راح ايكون طويل

ودا قدرتي امعلمه اتحطي لسويت رسالة زوار اتخبريها برقم المشاركه اللي بحط سودكواتكم فيها ايكون احسن

تسلملي العروسه*





















**

----------


## 7mammah

**

















> *السلام  عليكم*
> *مساء الخير*
> *مرحبا انونة غناتي*
> *عذر على التدخل بس حبيت اشارك انا كمان*
> *واخذت سودوكو عنود وحليتها*
> *وما توقعت نفسي احلها بسرعة يمكن اخذت فيها تقريبا 3 ساعات * 
> *وهذا هو حلي لها*
> 
> *وان شاء الله يكون حلي لها صحيح يجوز فيها خطأ وانا ما  انتبهت اله*
> ...



 

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته نهووضتي

ياهلا وغلا ابحبيبة قلبي والله

بلي بلي من حقش اتشاركي أكييييد

من حقش حبيبة قلبي خصوصن انه عنوده ارفعت بيارق الإستسلام

هذا الوقت يعتبر قصير نسبيا ً خصوصا بالنسبه الش من أول مره تحاولين في صعبه

فخلينا نشوف ويش سويتي معها











حنونه . . .

أقسم بالله لو أجلس أكتب ويش ما أكتب من هسه لشهر قدام ما أوفيش حقش

بس أقدر أقولش بوصف متواضع مني لإمكاناتش  

انش أثبتي بشكل عملي مايقبل الشك ّ أن مستوه ذكاءش عالي يعني فوق الطبيعي بكثير

وعرفتي انو اني ماكنت امزح لما منزمااااااان كنت اقولش اتمنه لو عندي مثل عقلش 

كنت عارفه وملاحظه بوضوح وإكتشفته هالشيء بسرعه منزمان

يعني لو تخوضين إختبارات قياس الذكاء أكييييد راح تكون النسبه مخيفه من علوها

والمفروض كل اللي من ديرتش يفتخرون فيش بجد والله

مابي أطول في الكلام وهذا مو مدح

 لأنش منزمان بالنسبه ليي مثلا أعجز من اني امدحش

لكن خلينه في التقييم  المستحق 

  عارفه كم تقييمها هالسودوكو بالتحديد

شوفي

هي سودوكو

المستوى: صعب 

الفئة : الثالثة أعتقد كدا

عدد الحلول اللي تقبله : حل وحيد فقط

وأنتي جبتيه

عنوده لما اعطيتها السودوكو لو كانت حلتها ابنفس اليوم كان تقييمها ؟ ؟ ؟

ولو كانت جابتها بعد أسبوع كانت ؟ ؟

وطبعا ً كانت تنخفض قيمتها مع الوقت

بالنسبه لش ابكون بعد قاسية في التقييم معاش

يعني بخلي قيمتها من الوقت اللي عطيتها عنود 


والين ما صارت تتناقص القيمه الى الآن

مع انش تستاهلينها كامله أصلن

بس بكون قاسيه 

ومع ذلك القيمه عاليه تخرع 

خلاص اتعرفي تالي



وبتوصل على دفعات  

هههههه حنونه قفزتي قفزة وحده لكن كبيره   

وممنوع تنافسين مع الأعضاء في المستوه السهل

يعطيش الله الصحه والعافيه 

ياااربي ويحفظش ويزيدش من فضله

ويخليش لي ومايحرمني امنـّـش يارب

ويحقق لش كل أمانيش ويقضي حوايجش*




















> *وهذا هو حلي لها*

----------


## 7mammah

**











 *الحقيقة الردود إستهلكت وقت طويل مني


والآن بعد أن أنهيت الردود على المشاركات

بقي أن أنبه دوما ً بعد الإنتهاء من الردود على المشاركات

فإذا كانت لديك مشاركة

للإستفسار

للتعليق

لأي ّ غرض

فالرجاء لاتتردد في وضعها

وسأكون جد سعيدة بموافاتك بالرد على مشاركتك

فقط أتركوا مشاركاتكم 

وتابع بالغد فستلقى إهتماما ً بالرد على مشاركتك مهما كان نوعها ( إستفسار ، تعليق ، الخ ) 

قم بتفحص ردودي 

إن لم تجد مشاركتك تم التفاعل معها مني بآخر رد 

فقم بالبحث في الردود السابقة لآخر رد ّ فستجد مشاركتك تم ّ الرد ّ عليها

ولك مني جزيل الشكر مقدما ً



موفقين جميع يارب*
 




**

----------


## 7mammah

**











 *والآن تبقى لي . . 

أن أضع شبكتين خاصتين لقياس مستوى كل من

عفاف الهدى

سويت


للمتابعه معهما

وحريصه على المتابعه معهما حتى يأخذا حقهما في التدرج بالمستوى

تماما ً كما أخذ غيرهم الفرصه من قبل

فالسودوكو لم نبدأها بعد كمسابقه

**كل اللي سويناه قياس مستوى* 
*
ولهذا حريصه على أن تكون مستوياتكم متقاربة 

حتى عندما نبدأها كمسابقه يكون هناك عدالة في تقارب المستوى

والكل بيكون أخد فرصته
 


+

تبقى لي درس اليوم وهو طويل مره

موفقين جميع  يارب*
 




**

----------


## 7mammah

**










*المستوى 

مع سودوكو حجم 6×6  فئة 1*








 *السودوكوالخاصة بـِـ 

سويت


**










الـســــودوكو الـخاصـه بــِـ


عفاف الهدى  











" هناك سودوكو أخرى حجم 9×9 سيتم طرحها مع الدرس لليوم وهذه للجميع لحلها وهي مستوى سهل "

 
موفقين جميع  يارب*
 




**

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بعد الصلاة راجعة بكل حماس 

بس يمكن النفسية شوي مش ولا بد

الله يرحم اموات المؤمنين جميعا
بس راده اكيد بالحل

----------


## 7mammah

*

*













*ثـبـاحالسودوكو





*
 
* 
 
تأخرت  .. فنلحق بالوقت




**



كخلاصة لما تم ّ تقديمه من دروس وأمثلة






فقد عرفنا أن السودوكو لها ثـ3ـلاثة عناصر رئيسية . فهناك تسـ9ـعة صفوف ، تسـ9ـعة أعمدة ، وَ تسـ9ـعة شبكات صغرى من حجم 3×3 " أسميناها أيضا ًُ بلوكات "

* بإستخدام الأرقام من 1 إلى 9 يتوجب علينا مليء الـ 81 خلية في شبكة السودوكو بحيث كل صف ّ ، كل عمود وَ شبكة صغرى تحتوي على الأرقام من واحد إلى تسعة . غير مسموح بتكرار الأرقام في أي ّ صف ّ ، عمود أو شبكة صغرى

* هناك أرقام ستكون موجودة جاهزة في شبكة السودوكو واللغز يتطلب مليء الأرقام المتبقة في الأماكن الفارغه

* عدد الأرقام المعطاة ، وهوية هذه الأرقام المعطاة ( أي ّ الأرقام ستكون معطاة ) ، توزيعها في الشبكة  هذه العناصر هي التي تحدد بشكل رئيسي درجة ومستوى اللغز من حيث الصعوبة

لإستكمال الدروس سأطبـّـق على لغز سودوكو من المستوى السهل شبكه من حجم 9×9

سيكون اللغز من المستوى السهل لتكون المادة المشروحه سهلة الهضم والإستيعاب للجميع إن شاء الله

فإلى الدرس بالمشاركة القادمة الآن - - - >

*

----------


## 7mammah

*

*













*ثـبـاح السودوكو





*
 
* 
 
**الوقت. . . قبل أن ينفد* **

**


* نكتة بنكهة الســـودوكو :* 

* **
*إحدى الصحف في الغرب تقوم بنشر ثلاث فـئـات من ألغاز السودوكو*

*وبدلا ً من إدراجها تحت مسمى : " سهل جدا ً " ، " متوسط الصعوبة " وَ " صعب جدا ً "  ،  فالصحيفة إختارت طريقة مثيرة لجذب محتلف أنواع الناس من مختلف الفئات العمرية بما فيهم الأطفال*

*وكانت هذه الصحيفة تنشر ألغاز السودوكو المخصصه للصغار في يوم الأحد*

*ولكي تقوم الصحيفة بالإشارة إلى  أن لغز السودوكو يمكن حله حتى بواسطة الأطفال في عمر السادسه فإن الصحيفه كانت فقط تضع بأعلى اللغز عبارة :  " +6 "* 

*والمقصود بـِـ " +6  سنوات " بالطبع هو أن حتى الطفل من عمر السادسه يمكنه حل اللغز*

*قام " جون " بشراء هذه الصحيفة ذات يوم أحد ، وطبعا السودوكو التي يراها إنما هي مخصصة للصغار*

*على أي ّ حال فقد خاض جون هذا صراعا ً مريرا ً في حل اللغز لأيام ، ولشهور دون نجاح في حله*

*في أحد الأيام أقبل جون إلى زملائه في المكتب بالعمل وهو مبتهج ومسرور*

*وقال صارخا ً : " هيييه أنتم ! لقد فعلتها ! أنظروا هذا اللغز " +سنوات " ،*

*بينما قمت أنا بحله في 6 شهور فقط بالتمام   "*

*اهاهاهههاه هل ضبطتم مكمن الفكاهة ؟؟؟ * 
* 



 

** 








 عندما طرحت فكرة إلقاء دروس عن السودوكو

كنت ذكرت انو رايحه أبدأ بطريقة تعتمد على الأرقام المرشحة

والآن سأطرحها

والحقيقة سأطرحها بشكل مختصر ومناسب للمستوى السهل فقط

والغرض منها تعليمي 

لكن سأعود لاحقا ً لنفس الطريقة بتوسع للمستويين المتوسط والصعب

والأرقام المرشحة هي الأرقام التي يجب أن نتوصل لإكتشافها لمليء الفراغات



سيتم تجزئة الدرس على عدة مشاركات

ليسهل الفهم

فلنبدأ . . .





هذه شبكة لغز سودوكو سهلة ممتازة لـبـدء التعلم معها ولبدء درسنا معها 


لكي نبدأ حل اللغز ، لنبحث عن رقم له أكبر عدد من التكرارات

وأقصد رقم ُمعطى يتميز بأن له أكبر عدد من مرات الظهور بالشبكة اللغز






في المثال حقنا هذا ، فإن الرقم 8 ظهر خمس مرات 

إذن سنبدأ بالكتابة بقلم الرصاص بقية أرقام الثمانية في الأماكن التي ُيحتمل ذهابها إليها

--> نحن نعلم من قاعدة السودوكو أن لا يمكن لأي رقم ان يتكرر في أي بلوك " شبكة صغرى "

---> إذن نحن بحاجة لوضع ثمانيات في البلوكات 2 ، 3 وَ 6






بعد أن وضعنا بخط رقيق وصغير أرقام الثمانيه إكتشفنا في كل من البلوك 6 وَ البلوك 7 أن هناك خلية وحيدة هي التي تقبل رقم الثمـ8ـانية لاغير

" تذكروا الـ 8 لايمكن أن يتكرر ظهورها مرتين في أي صف ّ أو عمود "






نستطيع الآن بكل أمان أن نضع الثمانيتين أو رقمي الـ 8 في بلوك 6 وَ بلوك 7



***
*
**--->   الآن لنوجد  رقما ً آخر موجود بالشبكة أكثر من بقية الأرقام الأخرى*


*




الرقم 5 أيضا ً يظهر خمس مرات بشبكة السودوكو هذه 

سنتبع نفس المبدأ كما فعلنا مع الـ 8



أيضا ً نلاحظ هناك في كل من البلوك 3 والبلوك 5  فكل منهما به خلية واحده تقبل الـ 5 فقط لاغير





ندخل الآن الرقم 5 في هاتين الخليتين




 
والآن فقط سنرى متعة حل اللغز ، لنتابع ونرى



** 






 

*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

راجعة بحل السودوكتين
وتبع سويت اسهل واسرع في الحل بالنسبة ليي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وهذا حلي اتمنى انه صح

يعطيش العافية معلمة انون

----------


## عنيده

ما شااء الله درس سهل وممتع ..

و خصوصا الفكاهه ..

يعطيج العافيه خيتو ..

و انتظر المفاجاءه بتاعتي ..

موفقه لكل خير ..

----------


## 7mammah

*

*













*ثـبـاح السودوكو





**راجع المشاركه السابقة للجزء الأولـ من هذا الدرس*
  
 * 
 
**تكملة للدرس . . .* **

**



* 





لأننا نعلم من قاعدة السودوكو أنه لايمكن ان يتكرر رقم مرتين في أي ّ صف ّ أو عمود أو بلوك فأصبح بمقدورنا أن نتأكد منطقيـّـا ً - وذلك بعد أن وضعنا الخمسات في بلوك 3 وبلوك 5 - أصبح بمقدورنا منطقيا ً أن نرى أن الخمسات الأخرى التي وضعناها في بلوك 8 وَ بلوك 9 لايمكن أن تبقى كأرقام محتمله هناك . إذن لنقم بمسح هذه الخمسات هناك .










وبالتأمل سنرى أنه تبقى لنا إحتمالية وحيدة فقط لوضع الخمستين

 في هاتين البلوكين ( 8  و َ  9 )






الآن هذه الخطوة اكملت لنا الرقم 5 ، فقد أصبحت كل بلوك بها هذا الرقم الآن


حسنا ً إلى اين نذهب بعد هذه الخطوة ؟

**الآن سنطبق  نفس الخطوات على الرقم 7*
* 








الآن سنطبق نفس الخطوات على الرقم 7

مرة أخرى ، نرى أن هناك بالبلوك 3 والبلوك 4 بكل منهما خلية هي تقبل رقم 7 لاغير






إذن بأمان نضع الرقم 7 في هاتين الخليتين 



***
*
**ثم نقوم بمسح  إحتماليات الرقم سبعة من الصفوف والأعمدة المجاورة والمقابلة*


*وهكذا فإنه بهذا يتبقى لنا إحتمالية واحدة فقط للرقم 7 في البلوك 6 في خلية فارغة لن تقبل بغير الرقم 7

هل لاحظتم أيضا ً معي الشيء الآخر الذي يتضح لنا في هذه الخطوة ؟

فقد أكد الرقم 7 لنا أن مكان الثمانية المحتملة في البلوك 3 يجب تثبيته

رائع فنحن إذن نحقق تقدما ً ... ولنتابع* 


*




والآن بعد ان وضعنا الـ 7 وَ الـ 8 في البلوك 3 ، نستطيع أيضا ً إستبعاد إحتمالية الـ 8 في البلوك 2 



---> وهذا يترك لنا مكانا ً واحدا ً فارغا ً للرقم 8 في البلوك 2





-->  ---> إذذذذن نضع الـ 8 الآن في تلك الخليه ، ونكون بذلك أنهينا الـرقم 8 في اللغز  اهاهاهاهههاه









** 
يتبع ---> 





 

*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

متابعيييييييييين معلمة وبكل اصغاء

تابعي فنحن مندمجون :amuse:

----------


## 7mammah

*

*













*ثـبـاح السودوكو





**راجع  المشاركتين السابقتين للجزئين السابقين  من هذا الدرس*
  
 * 
 
**تكملة للدرس  . . .* **

**



* 
لحد الآن إعتمدت إستراتيجيتنا على إدخال إحتماليات الأرقام المعطاة الأكثر ظهورا ً 

وبما أننا الآن لدينا أرقام كافية قمنا بتعبئتها ، أرقام تكفي لننتهج لأنفسنا إستراتيجية جديده لمواصلة حل اللغز






لنلقي - يا أصدقائي - نظرة على البلوك 3 ، لدينا سبعة من الأرقام من التسعة أرقام المطلوبه لمليء هذه البلوك

الآن ينقصنا فقط رقمي 3 وَ 9 

بالنظر إلى الصف العلوي ( الصف الاول ) ،  نلاحظ فورا ً إنه يحوي رقم 3 في البلوك 2 . 

إذن الـ 3 يجب أن تذهب إلى الخلية الفارغة السفلية على اليسار في البلوك 3  ( * *** ) الـ 9 في الخلية الفارغة الأخيرة والمتبقية












   لقد قطعنا شوطا ً كبيرا ً الآن في حل ّ هذا اللغز 
 





وبمجرد تفحص سريع نرى أن الرقم الوحيد الناقص في العمود 7 هو الرقم 2 ، لذا نقوم بإدخاله في البلوك  9


والآن انته على معرفة بالإستراتيجية الاساسية لحل ألغاز السودوكو السهلة

وحان الوقت لتتدرب بنفسك على ألغاز سودوكو من مستوى مماثل 

مثل هذا*
* 








وأما بالنسبة للذين يرغبون في المواصلة معي في حلاللغز الذي بدأناه

 فننتقل معا ً للمشاركة التالية 


 - - - >


**










 

*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جاري التطبيق

----------


## 7mammah

*

*













*ثـبـاح السودوكو





**راجع   المشاركات الثلاث السابقة  للأجزاء السابقة  من هذا الدرس*
  
 * 
 
**تكملة للدرس   . . .* **

**




*حسنا ً هذه البقية من هذا الدرس هي للمبتدئين الذين يرغبون في رؤية شرح إلى أن يتم ّ حل ّ اللغز بالكامل

فلنواصل إذن  --->*
* 







بالنظر إلى الشبكة الآن ، نلاحظ أن البلوك 6 بحاجة للرقم 2 

وطالما ان العمود الثامن وَ الصف ّ السادس بكل منهما الرقم 2

فنستطيع إستبعاد كل خلايا البلوك الفارغة عدا تلك الخلية الفارغة في أعلى اليمين في الركن 

إذن نضع الـ 2 هناك 

الآن العمود 9 ينقصه الأرقام 3 ، 4 ، 6 ، وَ 9 

هناك رقم 9 في البلوك 9 ، إذن الـ9 يجب أن تذهب إلى الخلية السفلية اليمنى من البلوك 6


بالنظر إلى الخلية السفلى في العمود التاسع ، نستبعد الـ 3 وَ الـ4 معا ً حيث أنهما معا ً يظهران في الصف ّ التاسع

إذن الـ 6 يجب أن تذهب هناك

كما أن هذه الـ 6 نفسها قد إستبعدت لنا كل خلايا البلوك 8 للرقم 6 عدا خلية واحدة هي التي ستقبل به

والآن هناك خلية وحيدة فقط للرقم 6 في العمود الثالث وهذا يستبعد جميع الخلايا في البلوك 4 ماعدا خلية واحدة هي التي تقبل بالرقم 6 ( تفحص الصفوف والأعمدة والبلوكات ). نستطيع أيضا ً أن نجزم أن هناك هناك خلية واحدة فقط للرقم 2 في العمود الثالث .
**












الآن العمود الثالث ينقصه فقط رقم 9

بوضع هذه الـ 9 ، نكون إستبعدنا جميع خلايا البلوك 8 عدا خلية واحدة هي التي تقبل بالـ 9 

الآن الصف الرابع ينقصه فقط الـ 3 وَ الـ 9 ، وتوجد هناك 9 من قبل في البلوك 6 

إذن التسعه يجب أن تذهب للبلوك 4 وَ الـ 3 تذهب للبلوك 6 

وإذن فالخلية الأخيرة المتبقية في البلوك 6 هي الـ 6
  





والآن لنفكر في الخلية العلوية اليسرى في البلوك 7 والتي وضعنا بها علامة إستفهام

من خلال عملية الإستبعاد ، فإننا نستطيع نصرف أنظارنا عن أي ّ رقم لوضعه هنا عدا الرقم 3  ( تذكروا الرقمين 1 وَ 2 يجب أن يذهبان إلى الصف السفلي التاسع )
*
* 








 والآن بوضع الـ 3 في البلوك 7 سيتيح لنا ذلك إكمال البلوك 9 

بإستطاعتنا الآن وضع الرقمين 3 وَ 4 في البلوك 9 

والآن الأعمدة 7 ، 8 وَ 9 مكتملة 

وستصبح من هنا الأمور سهلة الآن





هناك فقط خلية فارغة واحدة في الصف ّ السابع ، فنقوم بوضع الرقم 1 بها

بوضع الرقم 1 في الصف السابع سيلغي هذا الإحتماليات الأخرى للـ 1 في البلوك 2 ولهذا يمكننا وضع الـ 1 في الخلية السفلية على اليسار من البلوك 2





بإدخال الـ 1 في الصف ّ الثالث يستبعد إحدى إحتماليات الرقم 7 في هذه البلوك فنقوم بوضع الـ 7 

وهذا بدوره سيستبعد إحد الإحتمالين للرقم 7 في البلوك 8 وسيسمح لنا بوضع الرقم 7 هناك







بتفحص العمود الرابع ، نحتاج لوضع الـ 4 وَ الـ 9 هناك

هناك 4 موجودة في الصف ّ الثاني ، ولهذا فالـ 4 إلى الصف ّ الخامس والـ 9 إلى الصف ّ الثاني .




في الصف ّ الخامس ينقصنا الـ 3 وَ الـ 9 

الـ 3 يجب أن تذهب إلى البلوك 4 ( هناك 9 موجودة من قبل ) والـ 9 في البلوك 5

وهذا سيترك لنا خلية وحيدة فارغة في كلا هاتين البلوكين 

وهكذا نضع الـ 3 وَ الـ 4 في خلاياهما بالتتابع
 





الآن نذهب للصف ّ الثاني

يمكننا وضع الـ 2 وَ الـ 6 في آخر خليتين في هذا الصف ّ ( الـ 6 يجب أن تذهب إلى البلوك 2 ) 

بما ان لدينا الـ 2 في الخلية الأولى من الصف الثاني ، فإن هذا ُيحدِّد أين يجب أن تذهب كل من الـ 1 وَ الـ 2 في الصف  التاسع






بعد أن قمنا بوضع الـ 1 وَ الـ 2 في الصف ّ التاسع ، نستطيع إكمال الصف ّ الثالث بوضع الرقمين 4 وَ 9 .






الآن لدينا ثـ3ـلاثـ3ـة أعمدة بخلية واحدة فقط فارغة بكل منها

بعد إدخال هذه الأرقام ، سيكون أمامنا فقط إكمال العمود الخامس




وبهذا يكون اللغز تم ّ حلـّـه 



 


**










 

*

----------


## 7mammah

**











أعيد طرح السودوكو الخاصه بـِـ ســـويــت


*المستوى 

مع سودوكو حجم 6×6  فئة 1*








 *السودوكوالخاصة  بـِـ 

سويت


**













" هناك سودوكو أخرى حجم 9×9 تم ّطرحها مع الدرس  لليوم وهذه للجميع لحلها وهي مستوى سهل "

 
موفقين جميع  يارب*
 




**

----------


## 7mammah

**










*

إذا كانت لديك مشاركة

لل إستفسار

لل تعليق

 لأي ّ غرض

فالرجاء لاتتردد في وضعها

وسأكون جد سعيدة بموافاتك ب الرد على مشاركتك

فقط أتركوا مشاركاتكم 

وتابع بالغد فستلقى إهتماما ً بالرد على مشاركتك مهما كان نوعها ( إستفسار ،  تعليق ، الخ ) 

قم بتفحص ردودي 

إن لم تجد مشاركتك تم التفاعل معها مني بآخر رد 

فقم بالبحث في الردود السابقة لآخر رد ّ فستجد مشاركتك تم ّ الرد ّ عليها

ولك مني جزيل الشكر مقدما ً 



 موفقين جميع يارب*
 




**

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 
مرحبا 
انون يا عسل 
جاية اقول لك 
اني قدرة احل البارحة سودوكو من مستوى 9×9
من اول مره 
فرحت وفرحت حتى كنت اقول ودي انون تشوف ان عرفت احل بس من شرح المستوى السهل 
لا شرحك كان روعه 
يعطيك الف عافية يا عمري 
وراجعه بحل السودوكي الخاص ليي 
وحتى راح اقراء الدرس الجديد  حتى لو في معلومة جديدة استفيد منها  :bigsmile: 
..

عفاف ليش الغيرة 
وبعد حليتي الشبكة الخاصة ليي  :sad2: 

سلامي وودي لكم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين قدرت احل اخيرا سودوكو 9×9
بس رحت البس عدساتي واعلم زوجة اخوي على لبس العدسات وعملت ليي صاخن وكاني جاية احلها وانزلها

هلا سويت مو غيرة 
بس حبيت التنافس 
وصار حلو التنافس لما كنتي انتي منافستي 
لأنش بجد قوية وحلوه في المشاركات

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وهذا حلي اليديد

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 

مرحبا 

رجعت با حل شبكتي 



سلامي وودي
..
الاحلا وجودك ومنافستك حبيبتي عفاف 
سعيدة مره معاك

----------


## حساسه بزياده

عفاف الهدى ممتازه حل صحيح>>أنتين وش دخلش

لابس مسوى هي حلت صح وكانت متحمسه
واثقه من حلها الأخت :toung: 

وأني بعد حليت وكنت مجهزه الحل 
وغلبتي بالسرعه

----------


## 7mammah

**

















> بعد الصلاة راجعة  بكل حماس 
> 
>  بس يمكن النفسية شوي مش ولا بد
> 
>  الله يرحم اموات المؤمنين جميعا
>  بس راده اكيد بالحل



 
*يووو امعلمه كلماتش حزنتني وااايد عفر قلت لمعلمه سمعت ابخبرية وفاة لو شي

الله يرحم أموات المؤمنين جميعا ً

:.^_^:.*





> متابعيييييييييين معلمة وبكل اصغاء
> 
>  تابعي فنحن مندمجون



 

*يسلملي المتابعه والإصغاء والإندماج*







> جاري  التطبيق



 

*والمتابعه والتطبيق والإصغاء والإندماج واضح كان لهم أثر*








> اهلين قدرت احل اخيرا سودوكو 9×9
>  بس رحت البس عدساتي واعلم زوجة اخوي على لبس العدسات وعملت ليي صاخن وكاني  جاية احلها وانزلها
> 
>  هلا سويت مو غيرة 
>  بس حبيت التنافس 
>  وصار حلو التنافس لما كنتي انتي منافستي 
>  لأنش بجد قوية وحلوه في المشاركات



 

*ويلا انشوف حلش امعلمه*







> وهذا حلي اليديد



 



 *

والحل صح

أعمدش وصفوفش وبلوكاتش صح

يعني سودوكوش صح

   تقييمي لمستواش :

  مهتمة بالسودوكو

   ابسرعه إندمجتي ومتحمسه الها

  وتبذلين جهود مخلصه في محاولة التعلم والحل

وهادي الجهود أتت بثمرتها بوضوح

  تتقدمي بسرعه كبيرة في المستوى

  تكتسبي قوة ودافع كبيرين للحل لما اتكوني منشرحه وابنفسية طيبه

****   أتوقع أننا بإنتظار مفاجآت من التطورات الجايه منش معلمه

وبدأت في تقييمش بالفعل

ينطيش الله العافيه*  
















**

----------


## 7mammah

**














 









> السلام عليكم 
> مرحبا 
> انون يا  عسل 
> جاية  اقول لك 
> اني  قدرة احل البارحة سودوكو من مستوى 9×9
> من اول  مره 
> فرحت  وفرحت حتى كنت اقول ودي انون تشوف ان عرفت احل بس من شرح المستوى السهل 
> لا شرحك  كان روعه 
> يعطيك  الف عافية يا عمري 
> ...



 

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته سويتي

وهادي خبرية حلوه منش 

وأنتظر من جميع المشاركين كمان يخبرونا عن تطورات السودوكو معهم

عن محاولاتهم الفردية الخاصة ، عن إنطباعاتهم عن السودوكو

عن مشاكلهم مع السودوكو

ومن حقش تفرحي سويتي لأنش بذلتي جهد  في محاولة فهم الشرح

ومع انو لساتنا في أول الطريق

لكن قدرتي تستفيدي من القليل اللي طرحناه

وبالقادم من الأيام

بعد فراغنا من المستوى السهل

راح نودع التعب والوقت الطويل المستهلك في التوصل لوضع إحتمالات الأرقام ابكل المربعات الفارغه عارفه انها تاخد وقت

وراح ننتهج أسلوب خاص يريحنا من هذا التعب

تسلميلي على المتابعه 

هههه وفعلا ً عفافوه من حبها للسودوكو ماقدرت اتقاوم وإفترست السودوكو مالتش

ويلا انشوف الحل 
* 










> السلام عليكم 
> 
> مرحبا 
> 
> رجعت با  حل شبكتي 
> 
> 
> 
> سلامي  وودي
> ...



  



 *

والحل صح

أعمدش وصفوفش وبلوكاتش صح

يعني سودوكوش صح

   تقييمي لمستواش :

 شخصيتك ذات طبيعة إنتقائية ، وطبيعتك الإنتقائيه هذي تخليك تبحثين دوم عن أشياء محدده غير تقليدية ، ليس شرطا ً أن تكون الأشياء مألوفة بل أعتقد أن الغامض منها والغير مألوف هما عاملان قويان في إنجذابك للأشياء

 تخوضين السودوكو معتمدة على إرادتك بشكل رئيسي في الحل

نعم هناك للعاطفه دور أيضا ً 

حاليا ً تبذلين جهد مضني نوعا ما في حل السودوكو

 في حال قررتي المواصله فمع الوقت أتوقع ستلاحظين تحسن كبير في السرعه لديك في حل السودوكو



 تحبي عنصر المفاجاة كثير وتحبي القفز لخطوات أكبر بأسرع مما يتيحه لك الوقت الراهن 

**جميع ما سبق لهم اثر في مدى فرحتك بحل اللغز

وبدأت في تقييمش بالفعل

كانت سودوكو من حجم 6 × 6 

وهي المرة الاولى لك

فتأخذين قيمتها كامله 

تقيـيـ6ـمــ6ــات

سويتي
 
ينطيش الله العافيه*  
















**

----------


## 7mammah

**














 




*
* 










> عفاف الهدى  ممتازه حل صحيح>>أنتين وش دخلش
> 
>  لابس مسوى هي حلت صح وكانت متحمسه
>  واثقه من حلها الأخت
> 
>  وأني بعد حليت وكنت مجهزه الحل 
>  وغلبتي بالسرعه





*ياااي  لحليوااا اهني


حساسوووه

اخدي راحش غناتي

تعالي وصححي واتلقفي بعد

ما احلاها من لقافااا امنش

وافرحت مررره ابطلتش الحلوه الغاليه

أنتين من الأنواع اللي يثلج صدري ابشوفتهم وأحس ابسعاده خاصه لشوفتهم

ويلا انشوف الدبا ويش سوت مع السودوكو*


  



 *

والحل صح

أعمدش وصفوفش وبلوكاتش صح

يعني سودوكوش صح

   تقييمي لمستواش :

 شخصيش صعبه احللها حساسوه لكن بهتم بتحليل المستوى

فأنتي تحبي تبحثي عن كل ما يعزز ثقتش ابروحش

كمان عاطفش لها دور اهني بالمشاركه
 
   أحيانن تفاجئين روحش ابتحقيق أشياء صعبه ماتخيلتي انش اتحققيها

والعكس ايصر الش تخفقي احيانن في اشيا اهي سهله

في السودوكو أنتي روعه بكل ما للكلمه من معنى والله



 التردد عدوش الأكبر 



سبق وانش حليتي وياي سودوكو 9×9 حساسوه

وكمان معلمه عفاف سبقتش 

يعني المفروض تاخدي نصف قيمتها

لكن اشوفش مراشيتني ابطريقه حلواا بالحل

ولهذا اطيتش قيمتها كامله كمان  تسعة تقاييم

الله لايحرمني من نور هالطلـّـه العزيزه على قلبي 

**

وبدأت في تقييمش بالفعل





حساستي
  
ينطيش الله العافيه*  
















**

----------


## 7mammah

**











> ما شااء الله درس سهل وممتع ..
> 
> و خصوصا  الفكاهه ..
> 
> يعطيج  العافيه خيتو ..
> 
> و انتظر  المفاجاءه بتاعتي ..
> 
> موفقه لكل  خير ..







*تسلميلي عنوده على المتابعه والتعليق

ويلا اني أخترت مشاركتج آخر مشاركة ارد عليها

علاشان اتلاقيها ابسهوله

وكل مشاركاتش السابقه رديت عليها

بالمشاركات #218 ، # 219 وَ  #220

واليوم اباخليه راحه من السودوكو

وكمان عشان يتم إستيعاب درس الأمس

لأني بالأمس طولت بالدرس

كنت ابي اعوض فوات يومي الثلاثاء والأربعاء الماضيين

للجميع سلامي

وتحياتي

موفقين جميع يارب








و










وصبحكم الله بالخير*












**

----------


## 7mammah

*

*













 *ثـبـاح السودوكو





*
  
 * 
 





**يقول شرلوك هولمز ما معناه :

إذا أردت الوصول إلى الحقيقة واليقين

فقم أولا ً بإستبعاد الشك ّ وكل ما هو غير حقيقة ،

فإن أنته فعلت هذا

فإن كل ما سيتبقى هو الحقيقة . . . أو جزء من الحقيقة





 درس اليوم صغنون لكن حليو للي يركز فيه

وهو درس بعنوان

" كيف تحل ّ السودوكو بدون تفكير ...؟ "

وبس أطرح الدرس تشوفوا انو إسم على مسمى

فلا تفكير إطلاقا ًُ

ومع ذلك فالسودوكو يتم ّ حلها 

كيف ... ؟


 




إلى الدرس بالمشاركة  القادمة  - - - >

*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ونحن بالأنتظار معلمة انين

----------


## 7mammah

*

*













 *ثـبـاح السودوكو





*
  
 * 
 




وه وه 

مابغيت أخلص

الكتابة والتسيق هما الذين يستهلكان الوقت في الواقع

والآن جاهزة لطرحه في دقيقتين 






















*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*













*ثـبـاح السودوكو





*
  
 * 


 
*

* كيف نحل  الســـودوكو بليا تفكير* 

*نعم من الممكن حل ّ السودوكو وبلا تفكير إطلاقا ً

وهذا هو موضوع هذا الدرس 

ودرسنه - لحسن الحظ - هو درس مصوّر هذه المرة

بعكس سابقيه من الدروس

درس مصور مع قليل من الشرح لكل خطوة مصوره

* 

*فـلـنـبـدأ الـدرس   . . . * **

* 
***
* 
 ُمقدمة

" كيف تحل السودوكو بلا تفكير إطلاقا ً "

هذا الدرس المصور سيقدم لنا تعليمات خطوة خطوة 

عن كيفية إكمال لغز السودوكو بواسطة عملية " الإستبعاد "


إحدى الأشياء التي تثير غضبي وتدفعني للجنون فيما يخص السودوكو هي أنني أجد صعوبة في الرجوع إلى اللغز ثانية ً عند تتم مقاطعتي بشكل أو بآخر يعني عندما يطرأ طاريء يشغلني  أو يقاطعني أحد أو أضطر لترك اللغز لأي سبب

لكن بنظام الحل الذي سنقدمه لن أعاني ثانية ً من هذا

فهذا النظام سيتيح لك  الإبتعاد عن اللغز وتركه في أي وقت وبأي ّ مرحلة من مراحل اللغز

والعودة لاحقا ً إلى اللغز إلى حيث تركته تماما ً تماما ً




فكيف ذلك ؟

سآخذكم معي من الخطوات عشرا ً

عشر خطوات



خطوة ( 1 )


أنته تحتاج إلى :


لغز سودوكو






قـلـم رصاص " لا اقول قلم ، إنما قلم ٌ ٌ رصاص ٌ ٌ "




و َ



مـمـحـــاة















الخطوة ( 2 )

" إمـلأ الشبكة الناقصه "

كما ترى فالسودوكو هي لغز شبكة ناقصه

والمطلوب لهذه الخطوة أن تملأ كل الأماكن الفارغه بالأرقام من 1 إلى 9

كما بالصوره بالأسفل نملأها بهذا الشكل " كأننا نلعب لعبة الـ X وَ الـ O "

نقوم بذلك في كل خلية ناقصه " فارغة "







الخطوه ( 3 )

" المحو بالعرض "



لكل رقم مطبوع أي ّ موجود و ُمعطى باللغز 

سنبدأ بمسح هذا الرقم من الشبكات الصغنونه مره اللي سويناها بالخطوة السابقة

وهكذا فالرقم في الركن بالأعلى ( 6 ) 

سنقوم بمسح كل رقم 6 في هذا الصف ّ

متى ما أنهيت عملية المسح لجميع أرقام الـ 6

قم برسم خط عرضي بأعلى هذا الرقم لتشير إلى أنك أنتهيت من مسح الرقم لهذا الصف


خطوه  ( 4 )

" المسح لأسفل "






الآن لنفس هذه الـ 6 

قم بمسح الستات المماثلة لها في كل الخلايا التي قمت بعملها في نفس العمود

ومتى ما أنهيت ذلك فقم برسم خط على طرف الرقم لتشير إلى أنك أكملت هذه الخطوة


الخطوه  ( 5 )

"  إمسح في كل الجهات "






حسنا ً ، الخطوة الأخيرة لرقمنا الأول وهو الـ 6 

هي 

مسح الـ 6 وكذلك بان تفعل هذا ضمن نطاق دائري أو كأنك تسير في زاوية 90 درجة

والمقصود محوه من البلوكات بكاملها كما تفهمون من الصوره

ومتى ما أنهيتم ذلك إرسموا دائرة حول الرقم  للإشارة إلى أن الـ 6 قد تم ّ مسحها من كل البلوكات 


الآن أنتم قمتم بمحو جميع أرقام الـ 6 من جميع البلوكات في لغز السوودوكو

وهذا يعني أن الـ 6 لايمكن أن تظهر في أي ّ من هذه البلوكات


حسنا ً ، إستمروا وقوموا بنفس العمل بنفس الطريقة لجميع الأرقام التي هي معطاة ومطبوعة في لغز السودوكو



الخطوه  ( 6 )

" أعد نفس العمل العمل على الأرقام الأخرى الـُمعطاة باللغز " 







فقط نقوم بإعادة ما عملناه من هذه الخطوات الثلاثة لكل رقم ُمعطى

والخطوات هي : المسح عرضا ً ، المسح لأسفل ، و َ المسح بشكل دائري 

كما تم ّ شرحه

إن هـدف العلامات التي تقوم بوضعها بأعلى وبمحاذاة وعلى شكل دائرة لكل رقم 

هدفها التذكير بما قمنا به من خطوات في الحل وذلك حال حدوث أي ّ مقاطعه أو لأي سبب تتم مقاطعتك أثناء حلك للغز أو لاي سبب أضطررت لترك اللغز لبعض الوقت

فانتم تعودون للغز وأنتم على معرفة بكل ما قمتم به وتكونوا على دراية وتتبعون بسهوله كل خطوة فعلتوها من خلال هذه العلامات


فعلى سبيل المثال عندما ترجع إلى اللغز وتجد أن العلامات الثلاث موجوده على رقم من الأرقام ، فإنك تعلم فورا ً أن كل الأرقام المماثلة الاخرى من هذا الرقم قد تم ّ إستبعادها من كل البلوك
وأن هذه البلوك خلاص إنسى أمرها فقد  ُأنهيت


لنرى نتيجة جميع عمليات المحو التي قمنا بها


خطوه  ( 7 )

حدد أماكن الإجابات




بعملية الإستبعاد هذه ، فأنتم ستكونون قطعتم شوطا ً كبيرا ً في العمل على بعض البلوكات

بحيث ستجدون أنه سيتبقى بالغالب رقم وحيد سيكون بالطبع هو الحل للمكان الفارغ بهذه البلوك

وعليك أن تهنيء نفسك !

الآن ماذا ستفعل ؟ 

- - -  >  أكتب هذا الرقم بخط كبير وتعامل معه وكأنه رقم من الأرقام الـُمعطاة

وقوموا من جديد بإعادة العمل بنفس الطريقة ( المحو بالعرض ، لأسفل وَ دائريا ً ) كما تم ّ شرحه
وكما قمتم به مرارا ً أثناء حل ّ اللغز 

في هذه الصوره بالأسفل

فإن الأقلام الحمراء تشير إلى أماكن كل الأرقام التي توصلنا لها فقط من مجرد المسح الأولي

يا صديقي ! إننا حتى لم نبدأ التفكير بعد !


خـطـوه  ( 8 )


" أنواع الإستبعاد وعمليات الحذف الأخرى "







طبعا ً لن تكون بهذا الحظ دوما وفي كل الأحوال 

فليس في كل المرات ستنتهي إلى محو جميع الأرقام إلا رقم وحيد سيتبقى لك في بلوك من البلوكات

فإذا كان الحال كذلك فقم بمتابعة اللغز كما يلي

قم بالنظر إلى كل عمود ، إن وجدت رقما ً يظهر فقط في بلوك واحده من هذا العمود فأعلم أنه الحل الأكيد لهذه البلوك

في الصوره فإن رأس القلم تشير إلى رقم 3 

هذه الـ 3 هي الـ 3 الوحيده في العمود

إذن فهذا هو المكان الذي يجب أن تكون فيه هذه الـ3

إكتبها بخط كبير هذ الـ 3 ومن ثم فتعامل معها وكأنها رقم ُمعطى جاهز مطبوع في اللغز

أرأيتم ! . . . ليس هذا تفكيرا ً أبدا ً

الأمر سهل أليس كذلك اهاههههاه



خـطـوه  ( 9 )

"  أنظر حولك في أرباع الدوائر  "







عارفه انو هي مو أرباع دوائر ، لكن أنتم عارفين كمان ايش بقصد من خلال شرحي من البداية لو ركزتوا ، صح ؟

إذا نظرتم في عرض الصفوف والأعمدة  وهناك أرقام متكررة كلها فأنظر في المجموعه فإن رأيت رقما ً واحدا ً في المجموعة يظهر فقط في بلوك واحده فأعلم أنه رقمك المنشود والذي تبحث عنه .


أرأيتم . . . ليس هناك اي تخمين بالسودوكو 

إحدى هذه الحالات المذكورة ستظهر لك حتما ً

كل ما عليك هو البحث عنها هذه الحالات وإيجادها


في هذه الصوره الـ 5 تظهر فقط في بلوك واحده هذه المجموعه

إذن الـ 5 يجب أن تذهب هناك

- - - > إكتبها بحجم كبير وتعامل معها وكأنها رقم ُمعطى


والآن إلى اين وصلنا هنا ؟



الخطوه   ( 10 )

إغسل وشطـّـف وأعد تكرار ذلك "


بالنهاية ستنتهي إلى إيجاد جميع هذه الأرقام الوحيده في صفوفها وأعمدتها ومجموعاتها

تذكروا ! قوموا برسم هذه الخطوط والدوائر في حالة إذا ما إضطررتم للإبتعاد عن اللغز 

بنهاية المطاف ستتمكنون من حل لغز السودوكو 

إنه حل ٌ ٌ سهل ٌ ٌ . . . بلا تفكير !










بقي أن أقول


ليس ما قدمته هو ما أشرت إليه في مشاركة سابقة من ان هناك طريقة خاصه سنتعلمها

فتلك الطريقه الخاصه ستأتي في وقتها

إطمئنوا فالموضوع يسير حسب ما هو مخطط له تماما ً منذ وقت إنشائه

وكل شيء سيكون بوقته المناسب


وبقي أيضا ً أن اقول

في حالة وجود إستفسار

تعليق 

وجود صعوبه 

فأترك مشاركتك وستنال مشاركتك العناية الخاصه بها



و





وصبحكم الله بالخير


 
**



** 






 

*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله الله خوش درس معلمة 
بس بغينا سودوكوا انطبق عليها

يعطيش العافية ابله انين

مجهود مبارك


http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...21d1fe18ec.gif

----------


## Sweet Magic

مساء الورد 

انون 

تسلمي حبيبتي على الشرح الجديد 

ماننحرم من ابداعك 

سلامي وودي

----------


## 7mammah

**












*



يا هلا امعلمتي عفاف

ولايهمش عروستنه الحلوه

باشر نختبر مستواش انتين وسويت

ابسودوكو حجم 9×9

راح نسودوكو سودوكو 9×9

علاشان نضمن جاهزيتكم لدخول منافسات المستوى السهل للجميع

يعني راح بعدها نبدأ بالسودوكو للجميع 

سويتي 

مساء الفل والطيبه على قلبك الطيب

وتسلمي وتسلم العروسه على احلى تواصل منكما

لكما ودي


* 















**

----------


## 7mammah

**










*المستوى  سهل

مع سودوكو حجم 6×6  فئة 1*








 *السودوكوالخاصة  بـِـ 

 سويت


**










 الـســــودوكو  الـخاصـه بــِـ


 عفاف الهدى  













  
 موفقين جميع  يارب*
 




**

----------


## ابو طارق

*يعني  الدروس  اعتقد  انتهت* 

*لازم نبتدئ  بالمسابقات* 

*ونعرف حجمنا الطبيعي* 

*ابنتي * 

*أنين* 

*المشاركة القادمة يجب ان تحمل لنا* 

*سوووووووووووووودييييييييييييييييييكو* 

*اشتقنا  للحل* 

*يعطيكي العافية* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جاء وقت الجد 
معلمة انين 
راح ابدأ الآن في الحل 
وبالطريقة اليديدة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

راح اخلص غدى وابدأ حل 
الفسحة بدري اليوم

----------


## حساسه بزياده

دام السودوكو اليوم للطلاب المجتهدين عجل احنا بنصير عليهم أبلات 
وبنصحح ليهم 
وبنخلي المديره أنون ترتاح شوي عن لوجة التصحيح

تفضلي كوب (مدري ويش تحبي)
وكتاب لتقراي

ها ويش رايكم>>أمزح
يالله نحارس الورقه

----------

7mammah (04-10-2010)

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم .. 

مرحبا 

مساء الورد  

وصلت بحل شبكتي 



سلامي وودي

----------

7mammah (04-10-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

معلماتي العزيزات اعتذر عن التأخير في الحل

بس عرسي بعد اسبوع وزحمة شغل

لحظة
الرقم في العمود الثاني عاليمين في الصف الثالث رقم 2
مو واضح هو

----------

7mammah (04-10-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وهادي سودوكت سويت حليتها 
بعد ان عاقبت نفسي عالتأخير 
وعشان اتصير يدي خفيفة في الحل
بس مع قرب العرس ومجتبايوه لصغنون  شكلي ما بقدر اكمل  المسابقة معاكن

----------

7mammah (04-10-2010)

----------


## حساسه بزياده

جا وقت التصليح 
شفتكم تأخرتوا مو عادتكم قلت يمكن 
ماتمبوني أصحح ليكم  :sad2: >>مانعجب 
طلعتوا شاطرات وجبتوا الحل عشره على عشره
 تستاهلو خمس نجوم

هذي حق سويت

 
وهذي حق ترتيب الدفتر :laugh: 

وهذي حق عفاف :rose: 


 :signthankspin:

----------

7mammah (04-10-2010), 

Sweet Magic (04-09-2010)

----------


## حساسه بزياده

أوووووووه نسينا مشرفتنا أنون 

ماعطيناها إثبات

هذا سودوكو سويت>>اكلد عليش
شفتي حلها صح يعنوا>>حلفي


وهذا سودوكو عفاف 
وكذلك هي>>ممتازه 


صدق التصحيح حاجه متعبه
الله يساعدك أنون
مشكــــــــــــــــــــــوره
لأنش أتحتي لي فرصة التصحيح>>اتحت لروحش بروحش

----------

7mammah (04-10-2010), 

ابو طارق (04-08-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

يا عيني  على الفنون في الفوتو شوب 

تصحيح  جميل  جدا 

يعطيكي العافية ابنتي 

حساسة بزيادة 

طريقة  حلوة اعجبتني 

مع كل تقدير 

ابو طارق

----------

حساسه بزياده (04-08-2010)

----------


## 7mammah

**














> *يعني  الدروس  اعتقد  انتهت* 
> 
> *لازم نبتدئ  بالمسابقات* 
> 
> *ونعرف حجمنا الطبيعي* 
> 
> *ابنتي * 
> 
> *أنين* 
> ...



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*نعم إنتهت دروس مايخص المستوى السهل

والدي

ابوطارق

إكتفينا بهذا القدر منها

وسأبدأ مسابقات السودوكو للمستوى السهل للجميع

لكن بعد أن أفرغ من تقييم المشتركات

حتى لايصير عندي زحمة تقييمات وبعدين أنسى

وح أخبركم متى ما أنتهيت من إعداد أول مسابقة سودوكو للجميع

ح أخبركم عن طريقة المسابقه و َ طريقة التقييم برضو

وبتمنى للجميع التوفيق
*






















**

----------


## 7mammah

**









> السلام عليكم .. 
> 
> مرحبا 
> 
> مساء  الورد  
> 
> وصلت  بحل شبكتي 
> 
> 
> ...



 

*وعليكم السلام سويتي 

مساء كل ماتحبيه غناتي*









> معلماتي العزيزات اعتذر عن التأخير في الحل
> 
>  بس عرسي بعد اسبوع وزحمة شغل
> 
>  لحظة
>  الرقم في العمود الثاني عاليمين في الصف الثالث رقم 2
>  مو واضح هو



*ياهله امعلمتي عفاف

وماتاخرتي واظروفش معروفه*






> وهادي سودوكت سويت حليتها 
>  بعد ان عاقبت نفسي عالتأخير 
>  وعشان اتصير يدي خفيفة في الحل
>  بس مع قرب العرس ومجتبايوه لصغنون  شكلي ما بقدر اكمل  المسابقة معاكن



 

*يهله ام مجتبه

قلتلش دينيه مره أنتي امعلمه حتى في أسماء الدرّيه 

إن شاء الله بيوصل بالسلامه مجتبى وبتربى ابعزكم

وخوش تربيه دينيه على ايد لمعلمه

ومعدوره امعلمه والقدر اللي تواصلتي فيه معانه ممتع جدا ً 

يكفي كنتي متحمسه وجاده

وأكيد بنفتقدش


سويتي  ومعلمه عفاف

تواصل ولا أروع منكما 


لكن ماخبرتكم عن التصحيح

جايه باصحح ولقيت المسابقه مو بس مصلحه

لكن تصحيح أكيد راح يروق لكم كثير كثير

تعالوا نشوف النتيجة مع التصحيح

واني ما بعلق عليكم اترك التعليق للتصحيح

واني باعلق على التصحيح*

*رحم الله والديها اللي كلفت على روحها وأغنتني عن تعب*


















**

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/AJS/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.png[/IMG][IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/AJS/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.png[/IMG]








> دام السودوكو اليوم  للطلاب المجتهدين عجل احنا بنصير عليهم أبلات 
>  وبنصحح ليهم 
>  وبنخلي المديره أنون ترتاح شوي عن لوجة التصحيح
> 
> تفضلي كوب (مدري ويش تحبي)
> وكتاب لتقراي
> 
>  ها ويش رايكم>>أمزح
>  يالله نحارس الورقه




*  الله جميلة الجميلات اهني " معلمتي عفاف اطلقت عليش هاللقب عبالش ماعرف اني من افتر على مشاركاتكم بالأقسام لما أقيـّـمكم اقرأ ترااا وبالفعل تسمية تستحقيها 






جميلة الجميلات حساسه

فهمت هالدكيه رسالتي لها وقامت بالتلبيه بكل قلب طيب وحنون

وكانت خير سند ودعم ليي والله

جاءت هنا خلسه

جئتي ياقلبي انتين  

وتركتي بصماتش الأنيقه الشديدة الجمال  

وصححتي   

لكن هادا مو نعليقي على تصحيحش

تعالي انشوف ويشى سوت الحلوه

بالمشاركه اليايه

لكن حبيت بعد أرد على مشاركتها دي لأن من الجفاء تركها*












**

----------

حساسه بزياده (04-10-2010)

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*







> السلام عليكم .. 
> 
> مرحبا 
> 
> مساء  الورد  
> 
> وصلت  بحل شبكتي 
> 
> 
> ...



 






> معلماتي العزيزات اعتذر عن التأخير في الحل
> 
> بس عرسي بعد اسبوع وزحمة شغل
> 
> لحظة
> الرقم في العمود الثاني عاليمين في الصف الثالث رقم 2
> مو واضح هو




*سويتي 

معلمه عفاف

كل الشكر لكما

وقت ممتع معكما

وهذه هي النتيجه

معلمه عفاف لا خلاص أبله حساسوه قالت شافت رقم 2 واضح

ممتازه معلمتي وصلتي لمستوى أعلى من السابق

سويتي بس ملاحظه صغيره  الخلية بالصف الرابع بالعمود الخامس

الرقم 3 المفروض يكون 9

طبعا هادي مو خطأ بالحل عارفه أنها غلطه مصبعية

وإلا عارفه أنو حلك صح سويتي*

*سويتي بدعتي مع سودوكو 9×9 وخلاص أنتي إجتزتي المرحله بنجاح* 






> جا وقت التصليح 
>  شفتكم تأخرتوا مو عادتكم قلت يمكن 
>  ماتمبوني أصحح ليكم >>مانعجب 
>  طلعتوا شاطرات وجبتوا الحل عشره على عشره
>   تستاهلو خمس نجوم
> 
>  هذي حق سويت
> 
>  
> ...



*ولحساسه هم بعد وردة حب وتقدير وإعتزاز*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*







> أوووووووه نسينا مشرفتنا  أنون 
> 
>  ماعطيناها إثبات
> 
>  هذا سودوكو سويت>>اكلد عليش
>  شفتي حلها صح يعنوا>>حلفي
> 
> 
>  وهذا سودوكو عفاف 
> ...




*يا جميلة الجميلات أنتي

خجلتيني ويش أقول

بجد ماعندش فكرة اشقد خدمتيني خدمه كبيره

لأن اليوم بالذات عندي شغل بالبيت وكنت شايله هم التصحيح للسودوكو

فتصوري يعني اجي والاقيش ازحتي عني كل هالهم ّ والتعب

ألف ألف رحمه عليش وعلى والديش يغناتي

أي والله ريحتيني الله ايريحش دنيه وآخره ويفتح عليش أبواب الخير ابحق جاه النبي محمد وآله

بالنسبه لسويت 9 تقاييم كامله  لحل السودوكو 9×9 

يعطيك الله العافيه سويتي

ولساتي عايشه هالحلم وماني امصدقتنه انو اسويتي تتواصل معي أحلى تواصل

معلمه عفاف كدالك تقاييم الحل المستحقه 

وأما حساسوه 

بتفاهم وياها بالرد الجاي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*









> أوووووووه نسينا مشرفتنا  أنون 
> 
>  ماعطيناها إثبات



 


*ايوووه الإثبات

بس صبري أمزمز في العصير   اممم مره طعم ولزيز


طبعا بالنسبه للتصحيح وطريقة التصحيح

فهي أكبر مني أن أمتدحها 

لأنها أببساطه طريقة تفوق قدراتي 

اني تصحيحي بيكون بطريقة بدائية   شوفي شوفي 


  :.^_^:. 


 حساسوه 

ياعلي ما امزح اني لما أستخدم اسمايلات التأثر أكون جادة مره لأعبر عن حالتي

يعمري أنتين ريحتيني والله من التصحيح 

وبشكل تعدى حدود خيالي اني على الاقل في جماله

وصاحبته الأجمل الأجمل عارفه انها ابطريقتها اتقوليي أحبش أنين

مو عارفه ويش أقول حساسوه

شكرا ً شكرا ً من أعمق أعماق قلبي



والش انتين بعد نصيبش امن التقييم  أكيد



كلمه الشكر ما تكفي يغناتي

جهودش الكبيرة والروعه في التصحيح تستحق التقييم



مع كل المحبه يا قلبي












و




وصبحكم الله بالخير*













> وكتاب لتقراي

----------


## 7mammah

**












*

بالنسبه للتقييم 

سأبدأ به من الغد إن شاء الله

لإضطراري للخروج الآن


*






















**

----------

ابو طارق (04-11-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*يا هلا بالحلوييييييييييين

جميعا 

اجازة الزواج راح اخذها 

من هنا 
ولكني وبالخصوص البارحة عطيت زوجة اخوي دروس السودوكو 
ووصلت معاها الى المرحلا 6×6
وبجد عشقت السودوكو
وهالأجواء الحلوه معاكم 
دعواتكم ليي جماعة 
تحياتي العروسه
عفاف الهدى*

----------


## 7mammah

**




*مســـاء الـسـودوكو*





> *يا هلا بالحلوييييييييييين*
> 
> * جميعا* 
> 
> * اجازة الزواج راح اخذها* 
> 
> * من هنا* 
> * ولكني وبالخصوص البارحة عطيت زوجة اخوي دروس السودوكو* 
> * ووصلت معاها الى المرحلا 6×6*
> ...

















*

حياش الله امعلمتي 

حي الله عروستنه

معدوره ومعروفه ظروفش

وفاهمتها اني زين

عاد بغيتيني اني اللي ما اتفهم ظروف الزواج

ببداية زواجي ماقدرت أشوف طريق للأنترنت ابكبره لشهور

ويلا حنه بنتظارش ابيا وكت تردي النا 

وتبقى لي تقييمش معلمتي

 


*






















**

----------


## 7mammah

**












*



سأبدأ في طرح السودوكو للجميع 

المستوى : سهل 9×9

طريقة التقييم : سابقا ً خلالـ التدريب أعطيت قيمة السودوكو كاملة ً للمتدربين للتشجيع

وخلالـ المنافسات أيضا ً لاتزالـ قيمة السودوكو 9×9 هي تسـ9ـعـة تقاييم

لكنها من نصيب أولـ إجابه صحيحه فقط

بقية الإجابات تقييم ٌ ٌ واحد

متى ما طرحت السودوكو فسأترك المجال لأيام

ومن ثم أنظر في الحلولـ

موفقين جميع يارب
 

* 















**

----------

حساسه بزياده (04-19-2010)

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم  الله الرحمن  الرحيم*











*مســاءالسودوكو

 وهادي شبكة سودوكو من حجم










للجميع



*






* 
موفقين


 
*








**

----------

صفآء الروح (04-18-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*مساء الخير انونتي حبيبتي*
*اسمحي الي غناتي دخلت المنتدى وشفت السودوكو*
*وما قدرت اقاوم وحليتها على طول*
*حتى من السرعة ما راجعتها الله يستر*
*وهاذي هي*
**
*وان شاء الله تكون صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية يالغلا*
*وربي ما يحرمنا منك* 
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي في حمى الباري*

----------

7mammah (04-19-2010)

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

مساء الخيرات
ومساء الحول الي صابني وانا احاول احل هالسودوكو
كنت ناويه من قبل الصلاه بس كانت عندي بنت اختي وتصيح وتدلع وخسارة سبقتني نهوضه ومبروك لها مقدما
بس اهم شي حليها وعسى وجعل تكون صح لو شوي بس وبرضى<<تراضي حالها 
بس انون غناتي جيبي لك عدسه مكبرة لان الخط عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالمي وصغنون اوي اوي اوي 
 
وبث
سي يو لتر والله يعطيك الف عاافيه

----------

7mammah (04-19-2010)

----------


## 7mammah

**
















> *السلام عليكم*
> *مساء  الخير انونتي حبيبتي*
> *اسمحي  الي غناتي دخلت المنتدى وشفت السودوكو*
> *وما  قدرت اقاوم وحليتها على طول*
> *حتى  من السرعة ما راجعتها الله يستر*
> *وهاذي  هي*
> **
> *وان  شاء الله تكون صحيحة*
> *ربي  يعطيش الف عافية يالغلا*
> ...





*وعليكم السلام والرحمه والبركه 

صباح الورد حبيبة قلبي
 
أكيد مسموح الش تحلي السودوكو فهي للجميع حنونه

وللحق وللمعلومية كنت اني طرحتها بكير بعد الظهر

عشان بالذات تكون بعيده عن وقت دخولش

عشان أعطي أفضلية الفرصه للآخرين

لكن سبحان الله كانت من نصيبك

ونصيبك لابد ايصيبك

وطبعا ً أنتي مو ممنوعه من حل السودوكو

لأنه حق الش زي ما هو حق لأي من يحب يشارك بالحل

وبالنسبه إلى حلش للسودوكو

ماشاء الله عليش

هذا وأنتي حالتنها ابسرعه



سودوكوّش صح

فالحل حقق الشرط المطلوب لألغاز السودوكو

فكل عمود ، كل صف ّ ، كل شبكة صغرى

إحتووا على الأرقام من 1 إلى 9 وبدون تكرار




أقول نهووضتي شتبين بعد ، أمدحش ؟

شقول يعني 

مدامها نهووضه بعد خلاص

خلينه في التقييم

إستحقيتي الـ 9 تقاييم كامله لأولـ إجابه صحيحه تصل

وتم ّ التقييم بالكامل الش

حبيبتي 

يعطيش الله العافيه ويقويش

ومايحرمنا امنش ابكل القسم بجهودش اللي ولا أروع

كل حبي لك ياغلاي 

دمتي في حفظ الله
 



*




> مساء الخيرات
> ومساء  الحول الي صابني وانا احاول احل هالسودوكو
> كنت  ناويه من قبل الصلاه بس كانت عندي بنت اختي وتصيح وتدلع وخسارة سبقتني  نهوضه ومبروك لها مقدما
> بس اهم  شي حليها وعسى وجعل تكون صح لو شوي بس وبرضى<<تراضي حالها 
> بس انون غناتي جيبي لك عدسه مكبرة لان الخط  عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالمي وصغنون اوي اوي اوي 
>  
> وبث
> سي يو  لتر والله يعطيك الف عاافيه





*
هلا دموعه 

مساء الأنوار

ومساء الصحه والسلامه امن التعب والحول 

ماشاء الله تحمستي للسودوكو

صحيح نهووضه سبقتش وعزاش انها نهووضه 

والمهم انش حاولتي وكمان حليتيها صح

وأكيييد فرحتي   لما جبتيها صح 



اهاههههاه لا من دون عدسه ولا شيء الخط واضح وشابفته واضح

سودوكوتش صح 

الأعمدة والصفوف والشبكات الصغرى احتوت الأرقام من 1 - 9 وبدون تكرار




بث أنتي أول مره تحلي سودوكو وكمان ابمرحلة المنافسات للجميع

ولهذا إستحقيتي ثـ3ـلاث تقاييم 

وتم ّ التقييم بالكامل يارب يسعدك

مشكوره ويعطيش الله العافيه على الجهد 

وسلامي الش والى الصغيرونه كمان

دمتي بخير* 













*بقي أن أرفق صورة ازغنطوطه بالحل للسودوكو*

*كتأكـــيـد لصحة حليكما*








**

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين انونتي الغالية 

ورجعت بعد طول غياب

خيو 

حليت اخر سودوكو 

بس مو عارفه ارفقه هون 

ان قدرت صار وان ما قدرت اجري على الله 

اهمشي حركنا هالمخ المتنك

ننتظر عودتش يالغالية

----------


## حساسه بزياده

بصراحه انني في شوق لهذه الصفحه ولصاحبتها >>

سلامات أنون وحشتينا واشتقنا لش 


ومن حبي ليها ورغبة مني في تجديد الموضوع ورفعه
حابه اطرح ليكم سودوكو سهله نيابه عن العزيزه أنين
اتمنى تفرحوها وتشاركوني بالحل

بإنتظارش أنون

----------

صفآء الروح (05-14-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*مساء الخير* 
*مشكوره حساسه على تكملة المسابقة الى ما ترجع الغلا انونه*
*كنت ناويه ارجع افتحها من جديد*
*وزين جت منك وكلنا خوات*
*وهذا حلي للسودوكو الي حطيتيها* 
*بس حسيتها غريبة لأنه طلع اليها حليين*
*وهذا حلي لها*
**
*وهذا الحل الثاني لها*
**
*الأرقام الي بلأخضر هم الأختلاف بين الحلين*
*سودوكو عجيبه الي اعرفه من خلال تواصلي مع دروس انون الغاليه ان لكل سودوكو حل وحيد*
*كيف طلع لهذي حلين الله العالم*
*ارجع واشكرش حساسه على السودوكو العجيبه*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------

حساسه بزياده (05-16-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش العافية 
مبادرة اكثر من رائعة 

ياليتني اقدر اشارك في حلها هني 
راح احلها 

بس ما ادري اقدر ارفقها هون والا لا

----------

حساسه بزياده (05-16-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*راح نكمل المسابقة الى ان ترجع الغالية  أنين بالسلامة*
*وبما ان اختي حساسة تأخرت راح احط سودكو جديدة الكم*
*وان شاء الله نشوف تفاعل في المسابقة*
*وهذي السودوكو من المستوى السهل*
**

*وربي يعطيكم العافية مقدماً*
*اتمنى اشوف حلول كثيرة*
*مو عشاني عشان نفرح الغالية انين لما ترجع قريب يارب*
*لكم خالص تحياتي*
*دمتم بوود*

----------


## عنيده

حليتها ع السريع بدون ما اجيك الاجابات مره ثانيه ..

----------

صفآء الروح (07-01-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اذا رحت بيتنا راح احلها

----------

صفآء الروح (07-01-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم* 
*صبحكم ربي بالخير*
*وعودة ثاينة لمسابقة سودوكو للغالية انين*
*ونجي للتصحيح بعدين نطرح وحدة جديدة*
*وهذا هو حل السودوكو السابقة*
**

*ولي عودة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> حليتها ع السريع بدون ما اجيك الاجابات مره ثانيه ..



*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*ما شاء الله عليش عنودة*
*اجابات صحيحة وسريعة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وربي يوفقش يارب*
*سيتم التقييم × 5*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> اذا رحت بيتنا راح احلها



*هلا بالعروسة عفاف*
*تمنيت اشوفش حلك*
*بس يالله الجايات ان شاء الله*
*لك خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بود*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم والرحمة*


**

** 
*شبكة السودوكو الجديده* 
 
** 
 
*اقتبست الصور من مشاركة لأنين الغلا وان شاء الله تبري ذمتي*
*بصراحة احسهم يسوو جو غير خصوصا لأنهم من الغالية*
*ونحن بإنتظار حلولكم*
*لكم خالص تحياتي*
*دمتم بود* 


**

----------


## عنيده

السلاام ..

يعطيج العافيه خيتو ..

ان شاء الله الحين ابتدي فيها ..

قبل ما انام ..

موفقه ..

----------

صفآء الروح (08-02-2010)

----------


## عنيده

صباح السكر يا حلوين ..

هذا حلي ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*ان شاء الله  ساكون من المشاركين * 

*في المسابقات القادمة* 

*مع كل تقديري  لكم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------

صفآء الروح (08-02-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*اعذروني في التأخير عليكم في المسابقة هذي وفي القسم ككل*
*وان شاء الله نرجع زي ما كنا واحسن*
*وراح ابدي تصحيح المسابقة*
*وهذا هو حل السودوكو السابقة*
**
*ولي عودة* 
*سي يوو*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> السلاام ..
> 
> يعطيج العافيه خيتو ..
> 
> ان شاء الله الحين ابتدي فيها ..
> 
> قبل ما انام ..
> 
> موفقه ..







> صباح السكر يا حلوين ..
> 
> هذا حلي ..



*ياهلا وغلا عنود غناتي*
*ربي يعطيش الف الف عافية*
*ما شاء الله اجاباتك كلها صحيحة*
*ربي يوفقش ويحقق احلامك بحق محمد وآله*
*وسيتم التقييم × 5*
*لكِ خالص تحياتي* 
*دمتي بحفظ المولى الجليل*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *ان شاء الله ساكون من المشاركين* 
> 
> *في المسابقات القادمة* 
> 
> *مع كل تقديري لكم* 
> 
> *ابو طارق*



*اهلا والدي العزيز*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافية*
*وان شاءالله نشوفك معانا*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بحفظ الباري*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم والرحمة*


**

**

*شبكة السودوكو الجديده*

**

*انتظر حلولكم بفارغ الصبر*
*لكم خالص تحياتي*
*دمتم بود*




**

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*حليتها  بس يالله ينزلها مركز التحميل
كاني احاول فيه 
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*بعد جهد جهيد من البارحة الى اليوم وبعد ان عدت حلها مرة اخرى وصلت سودوكتي 
ان شاء الله صحيحة على هالتعبة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*حل الشبكة السابقة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بعد جهد جهيد من البارحة الى اليوم وبعد ان عدت حلها مرة اخرى وصلت سودوكتي 
> ان شاء الله صحيحة على هالتعبة*



*ياهلا عفاف غناتي*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*حلك صحيح 100 %*
*وسيتم التقييم ×5*
*ما انحرم منك يارب*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم والرحمة*
*هذي السودوكو الجديدة*
**
*وان شاء الله عدد من المشاركات*
*لكم خالص التحايااا*
*دمتم بوود*

----------


## عنيده

السلام ..

من من زمان انتظر ..

يعطيج العافيه ..

موفقه ..

----------


## عنيده

هذا حلي ..

موفقين ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

راح ابدأ احل 
زمان عن هذه الصفحه الروعه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سهله جدا جدا جدا

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## صفآء الروح

> هذا حلي ..
> 
> موفقين ..



*السلام عليكم والرحمة*
*ياهلا عنود غناتي*
*ما شاء الله اجابة نموذجية*
*جميع اجاباتك صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية غناتي*
*سيتم التقييم ×5*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> سهله جدا جدا جدا



*ياهلا عفاف غناتي*
*حلك صحيح*
*ربي يعطيش العافية*
*سيتم التقييم ×3*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 



*حل صحيح والدي الغالي*
*ربي يعطيك العافية*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نريد سودوكو خيوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووو

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم والرحمة*
*هذي السودوكو الجديدة*
**

*لكم خالص تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

على عجاله وبدون تركيز زايد 
وبدون مراجعة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نريد سودوكو مين يقدر يحط الينا :huh:

----------


## بريق ثلجة



----------


## بريق ثلجة

هل لعبه احبه مررره وخصوص اذا ما قدرت انا العب فيه ممتعه كله العبه في سكايب والايباد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا عالسودوكو راح احلها 
وان شاء المركز يساعدني وانزلها

----------

